# APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for April and May 2WW Testers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

ShahShah,2 Apr,ICSI, 
Brambles1,2 Apr,IVF, 
Cate1976,2 Apr,FET, 
sarahwi,3 Apr,ICSI, 
Sezy,4 Apr,ICSI, 
Diane72,4 Apr,FET, 
Dalj,4 Apr,ICSI, 
gizmo123,5 Apr,IVF, 
emak,5 Apr,IVF, 
LaRubiaX,5 Apr,ICSI, 
lmk,5 Apr,IVF, 
teebe,5 Apr,IVF, 
eknowles,6 Apr,IVF, 
Spanner01,6 Apr,IVF, 
crazykate,6 apr,ICSI, 
farehamgirl,6 Apr,IVF, 
Taylor19,6 Apr,IVF, 
ElsBelle,7 Apr,IVF, 
Hola,7 Apr,ICSI, 
SamJ,8 Apr,IUI, 
queenie73,8 Apr,, 
Beep,8 Apr,ICSI, 
marshajr,9 Apr,ICSI, 
bizi5,9 Apr,ICSI, 
KJM84,9 Apr,IVF, 
nik23,10 Apr,IUI, 
Gabi2009,10 Apr,FET, 
alison K,13 Apr,IUI, 
Rose39,13 Apr,ICSI, 
nudge,14 Apr,IVF, 
kat79,14 Apr,ICSI, 
missymoo,15 Apr,ICSI
sp69,15 Apr,ICSI, 
Mrs B,16 Apr,ICSI, 
susiemax,16 Apr,IVF, 
Emmib,17 Apr,ICSI, 
babe2,17 Apr,, 
Louj,17 Apr,ICSI, 
SOWANNABABY,17 Apr,IUI, 
NickyJS,18 Apr,IVF, 
scoobyboo,18 Apr,ICSI
lisa_cat,18 Apr,,
MyrnaH,18 Apr,IVF
mihiri,18 Apr,, 
Mariam,19 Apr,IVF, 
Agathe,19 Apr,ICSI, 
jenkarly,20 Apr,ICSI, 
peppermintT,20 Apr,IVF, 
Laura W,20 Apr,IVF, 
monkey1,20 Apr,FET, 
Kristina3,20 Apr,IVF, 
Nikki France,21 Apr,FET, 
brand new baby,21 Apr,IVF, 
Bops,21 Apr,IUI, 
nervouswales,21 Apr,,
Nicksy,22 Apr,IVF, 
lili-bean,22 Apr,ICSI, 
Lentil,22 Apr,ICSI, 
Widgey,22 Apr,ICSI, 
bendybird,22 Apr,FET, 
moocat,23 Apr,IVF, 
sledgegirl,23 Apr,ICSI, 
LAYDEE6,23 Apr,FET, 
beccybabes82,23 Apr,IUI
CLAIRMAC,23 Apr,, 
Mrs OC,23 Apr,, 
PixTrix,24 Apr,IUI
jessamine,25 Apr,IVF, 
ashjee,25 Apr,IVF, 
blooming,25 Apr,ICSI, 
berry55,27 Apr,FET, 
LesleyW,28 Apr,IVF,
weefluff,29 Apr,, 
mini the minx,30 Apr,IVF
clarity,30 Apr,IVF, 
Lirac,1 May,IVF
besttwin,1 May,,
Tiny <3,1 May,ICSI, 
LuuLuu,1 May,IVF, 
mango2512,1 May,IVF, 
swan17,3 May,ICSI
SamJ,4 May,IUI
Lilololo,4 May,IVF
mugglewump,4 May,IVF
KLC1969,4 May,ICSI
Tessie*,4 May,ICSI
gbaby2009,4 May,IVF
LizG,4 May,IVF
Northy,5 May,FET
Bree,5 May,IVF
crazychic,6 May,FET
ctm,7 May,ICSI
AnnaofCumberland,8 May,IVF
loonymoon,8 May,IVF
Future Mummy,8 May,IVF
Sprog,10 May,ICSI
misstattoo,10 May,ICSI
xrachx,11 May,IVF
marylukie,11 May,ICSI
This time lucky,12 May,DE
Poppykit10,13 May,ICSI
babe2,14 May,IUI
nicola1x,15 May,ICSI
reikilisa,May,
rupee100,May,ICSI
Roro,May,ICSI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dee* ~ ever so sorry hun   

*Kate* ~ welcome to the thread...lots of luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ooooooh new board is it lucky to be one of the first on it? I hope so........ 

Diane x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Now just caught up on reading the old board.

Dee, Sorry to hear you news, sending you lots of luck for the rest of your journey  

Kate, welcome to the board

Rose, welcome. A girl that was on the same cycle as me at ARGC told me she was always a poor responder (she was at another clinic before and got no embies) and I know she only got one fertilised embie from her cycle (I don't know the quality but guessing that there was only 1 it might not have been great) and she is still pregnant 4 months on.

Hi Sarah, my 2WW is actually only 10 days after transfer as I had blastocyst transfer, which is therefore 15 days post-EC (if they hadn't been frozen in between). It seems to be if you are having a blood HCG test the norm is about 14-17 days post EC but if its a home pregnancy test can often be longer (but there are always exceptions). 

Sezy, hello my test buddy for this cycle, I think we are quite lucky having it at the weekend I so much don't want to be at work when my result come through. Re: the symptoms, I think they can be either of the three things you mentioned. Hope you have a 'cool' night tonight. Well done on staying away from the HPTs this week (better than can be said for me   )

Sue, thanks for the positive post. Your description is so much is where I'm at! I weighed myself this morning and calculated my BMI and was looking at Cambridge Diet and Lighter Life already feeling defeated and thinking about my plan for building up my running again as I was so sure it isn't going to happen this time!

I was in the same frame of mind as many of you seem to have been today. I tested way too early today only a week past transfer, my OTD is 4th April, I was hoping for even a hint of a second line but there was absolutely nothing (Lizzy, yes I know, I know, lock 'em away). In my second round I had a negative right until the day before test day so I of all people should know better but there you go. Combined with the complete lack of symptoms (which I have always had on previous rounds) I am just totally   just now. At least I'm not alone, sounds like quite a few of us were going through that feeling today!   to you all.

Diane x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm Cate.  OTD 2nd April but testing on 1st.  Did early test with First Response 30th March.  Had FET.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Diane - I work for myself, so i don't have the worries of testing and then having to be at work with a load of people.  However, I will have to teach my classes the following week, and if I get BFN, really not looking forward to that with two preggers students bubbling over at class!!!  I'll be thinking of you as I pee on my stick - not many people you get to say that to, hehehehehe   And keep away from those p'sticks until Saturday - totally learned my lesson!!!!

Feeling a bit achy today, but no sign of AF, which I am grateful for.  Lots of knicker checking going on though, as it really does feel like its gonna come   I hope it will at least hold out until I test.....I really don't feel as though it has worked, and I too am looking ahead to the next cycle at the end of June and how I can prepare for it.  Having said that though, a part of me (maybe the hopeful, wishful thinking part) is saying "hey, its cool, its worked and your pregnant"......but another part is saying "don't be so stupid, of course it hasn't worked its a BFN for you!".  Yeah, OK, I've lost the plot now haven't I

Oh well, only 4 more sleeps!

Nits nite,

Sezy
xxxxxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening ladies ,awww i need a wee bit of advice .My OTD is not until Sunday 5th April  but ever since e/t i have had a/f type feelings ....normal i know.Anyhoo tonight when i went to the loo i noticed a very slight pinkish staining on my liner ,to be honest i really had to strain to see it ,but then when i had to use my progestrone gel i noticed a bit of pink on the end of the applicator (sorry TMI) .Im freaking out now that its all over as the a/f pains are def there tonight BUT there has been no more blood and it was first noticed about 3 hrs ago.Do you think it could be implantation bleed even at this late stage im   that it is but am honestly not very positive that it is and like Sezy am too thinking about cycle no2 and how soon i can start.....i know not the right attitude but i cant help feel that its all over.If it is implantation how much should there be ,how long would it last ?? Any advice would be greatly appriected EVEN if you think its not what i wanna hear.      
Emma  xxx


----------



## farehamgirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, read this one http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

It has some really useful advice, looks like a pink bleed is good news not bad

Am trying to find helpful info, my OTD is 6th April and I'm getting bad AF pains today, in looking for help for me came across your message

Good luck emak


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Dee - so sorry, hon.  

ShahShah - we have the same test date! Have you done a sneaky test yet?!

Emak - good luck, honey. Hope it's a good sign.  

Sezy - I've had AF type cramps for the past week and am driving myself crazy with the fact that it hasn't worked.  Aaaagh. I'll find out tomorrow but I've been going a bit   with this wait. Keep the faith, sweetie.

Well, 2ww almost over. The longest 14 days of my life so far! Good luck to those testing soon and welcome to this special and maddening time for those just starting their 2ww. Whatever happens, this is YOUR time to be with your embryos, so enjoy it, rest and look after yourselves. I've been talking to mine daily (not in public tho!)   and I think it helped calm me down a little bit and focus on what I'm trying to do. I don't know if it has worked as I have very few symptoms other than a bit of cramping and I'm starving a lot of the time, but that might just be nerves.  

Good luck everyone

Brambles

xxx


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning all,

Brambles, good luck this morning, hope you get your BFP!

Had a bad day yesterday convinced this hasn't worked, but the second week is going quicker than last week thankfully, and Sunday I will know all!  Feeling better today (less AF pain, little to none at the moment, whereas over the weekend it was worse than usual), and (.y.) not so tender - I can now sleep on my side without them knocking together and reminding me they're there!

Sunshine helps too!

Wishing you all all the luck in the world with your 2ww!

Sally


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a thought - do you think it's a good sign my trousers are getting tight?  I know I put on 2.5lbs last week (that'll be the fish and chips after my EC), but I thought I'd been pretty good this week and scales even indicated I'd lost a pound.  Clothes deffo a bit tighter - but I suppose technically AF due on Friday as that'll be two weeks after my EC.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Not sure if I have asked this or not but can you add me to the list... My OTD is 6th April... same as Farehamgirl & Taylor19. I have had one or two AF type pains, and bloated ness. yesterday convinced myself it might not be working as I felt "quite normal". (), but today, I have felt lightheated and fuzzy.... I know this could be a sign either way.. so still confused.... if I had 2day transfer and am now 6 days past transfer, when would be the earliest I could do a pee stick test ( and which is best)( still gonna try and NOT do one though!!!  As mine is only 12 days to OTD I have to go for a blood test...
How is everyone today.... still feel a little lightheaded whist typing this.. I have already had brekkie and could eat it all over again!!!!!! 

have a good day....      for ALL

love Spanner


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

sorry... Lizzy just noticed I AM ALREADY IN THE LIST..... Taahnk you


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Morning all,

Well, not night sweats as far as Iknow last night - but I was so tired that I slept all the way through til 8am!!  Somight have slept through it!

Got quite bad cramps today - feel like AF cramps but really low down above my pubic bone.  Normally with this sort of cramp I would get a bleed, but nothing showing as yet....This last few days of waiting for test day are hell as I'm getting more and more symptoms that could indicate either way.

I'm certainly not bloated like I would normally be before AF - in face  my DH commented on how slim I was looking this morning!  And my belly doesn't feel  kind hard like it does just before AF.  But none of this means anything  

If AF can hang on until after OTD, then I'd be happy - hate to feel that it was all over before I even get to test!

How is everyone else doing today?

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning all

I thought i would join you ladies as im also on the 2ww.  Hope thats okay.

Im on my 2nd cycle at ARGC and had EC on 20.03.09, 3 day transfer on 23.03.09 with 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 8 cell embie.  OTD is Sat 4th April 09.  Only 3 more sleeps to go!

Sezy..........i too last night was absolutely boiling last night, had to open window and couldnt sleep for ages as i was getting very hot flushes.  Not sure what this means!

    to us all x


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Spanner, if you can wait until the day you're meant to then that would be a good idea from all the posts I've read in the last week since I found this site.  That way you'll get the most accurate result and will save any disappointment you might get from an incorrect result!
Wishing you all the luck in the world!       


Sezy - know exactly how you're feeling, I test on Sunday and keep bouncing from extremely positive to extremely negative!  Lucky today is a good day    Fingers crossed for you on Saturday.

Dalj, hello and good luck with your test on Saturday!

Sorry I am having a 'can't get my head round work day' and so am spending all my time on this site this morning!  don't tell the boss 

Sally xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls ,i think its all over for me ,have been bleeding quite heavy since last night     gutted i didnt even last til test day .Was trying to covince myself that it was implantation bleed ,but hey we all know what a period is like.Rang my clinic and they have advised me to keep using the progestrone and test as planned on Sunday.....I hardly see the point.  
Emma xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

emma


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

big hug to you emma, and hope you have better luck next time


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you the hugest hug, Emma

Sue


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi all

This has been the hardest 2ww ever- i think i am going mad!!!  I have had AF pains all the way through and like you Sezy have been doing lots of knicker checking as keep thinking AF is coming!  

OTD is tomorrow - Brambles1 - i was tempted but was told explicitly by my clinic not to do it am waiting till tmrw and am feeling stressed by it all!!!  

This time i have been so bloated and like LaRubia said my clothes are tight, at the moment it looks like i am preggies as i am naturally slim but my stomach is so round , i am looking like a spider!!!!I am praying these are all good signs as with my 2 previous ICSI, i never had any of this!!!!!

I have had no implantation bleed, does everyone get this? 

Good luck to all   

ShahShah x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

ShahShah: I've been doing knicker checking since last Monday when I went off sweets then tuesday, hunger came. Thursday a bit of spotting, literally just a few spots. My clinic said it'd be ok for me to test 1 day early and I have. OTD was tomorrow but I did early test on Monday with #1 of 2 First response, did #2 this morning with test from clinic. Not everyone gets implantation bleed.


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Cate1976.  I know you said you would not post your result until later but good luck!!  

I keep looking for signs, should I be off food, feeling ill or something but i suppose the wait will be over tmrw and as we have all said if this was a normal PG none of us would knowuntil at least our first missed AF about 5 weeks in.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I just lost my bl**dy post   

Shahshah - wishing you good luck for tomorrow I hope your get your BFP    I'll be looking out for your post!  I haven't gone of food either nor have I had any sickness 

the ole knicker watching is the worst bit definitely - the only real symptoms I've had have been painful (.Y.) which has settled over the last day or so but this morning my nips were a bit purply with a tiny tiny bit of crusting   what's that all about   I'm trying desperately hard not to analyse every little niggle.......


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

well its a BFN for me so gutted cried all day  
em xx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

em so sorri for you hun  . 

lisa


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry em


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

so sorry em..........  

Look after yourselves


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Eknowles - so so sorry  

Shahshah - all the best for tomorrow hun  

Emak - sorry to hear of your bleed..........dont want to give you false hopes however have read many stories where people have still got bfp after bleeding.   this is the case for you too x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good Evening All  

Em, Oh I'm so sorry    

Emak, do still test as recommended by your clinic

CrazyK, I now regularly 'copy' my post so I can re-paste it if I lose it as its happened to me so many times and its so annoying  

Shahshah apart from feeling really tired, I have no symptoms at all............  tomorrow

Cate, hope all is going well  

Sally, I reckon your entitled to a 'can't get your head around work' day-they should feel lucky to have you at all  

Dalj, Hello! Welcome! Not only are you another test day buddy, you are also at the same clinic as me so we can stress out with our numbers in hand waiting our turn at the HCA Saturday morning!

Sezy, my other test buddy, yes I too am going completely   -only a few more days to go!

Spanner, i don't think there are defined 'earliest days', clinics seem to vary on what they recommend, 14-17 days post ET often for a blood test and some make it longer if HPT from what I've seen.

Brambles,   

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Em:      and      for you and DH.

My result is a . Friends faces were so good. Parents are plesed but not going to start getting excited till I've had scan in 3 weeks time and then will be really happy if all ok at 12 weeks scan.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

I knew it!!!! 

 CONGRATULATIONS CATE 
- here's to a happy and healthy eight months


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Cate,

WOOHOOOOO!          

D x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

ShahShah – good luck for today.  I will have everything crossed.  I didn’t have any symptoms whatsoever, definitely no implantation bleed, every one of my posts in those 2 weeks was about me convinced it hadn’t worked – and I was wrong!  Some people (including me) do have AF type pains and go on to have a BFP.  Don’t lose hope yet.  

One week after I tested and I am still knicker checking just in case it is all a dream!

Cate – OMG!!!!  I am so happy for you!  That is amazing fantastic news!     

Em – sending you huge hugs

Sue


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Em, so sorry   

Cate - Wooohooooooo!!!!!!! 

Diane - how you haninging in there?  

Dalj - Yay! Another test buddy - someone else to think of when I pee on my stick    Good luck hon - lets hope we can all post happy news at the weekend!

Only 2 more sleeps ladies 

I've come over all calm and still this past day - perhaps I've just reached a place of acceptance of whatever will be will be.  My friend, who is quite sensitive and has had children and several pregnancies which micarried is convinced it's because I'm pg.  But I'm just going to wait and see.  But it is nice to feel so chilled after all the   business!!  Anyway, still no real symtoms - very mild cramp occassionally and yesterday morning felt a weird fluttery feeling low down in my belly.  It was like the butterflies you get when excited, but not in the stomach, more like just above my pubic bone.  No sign of AF, which I guess is good since I am now officially 14 days post EC....

Anyone testing today??

Take care ladies,

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello ladies in waiting...

Em - I'm so sorry about your result. Gentle   coming your way... xx

Cate - congratulations! Brilliant news.

ShahShah - any news, testing buddy?

Sezy - sounds hopeful...hang in there, honey. Not long to go now.

Well, I got a  !

BUT...there is a potential problem. The 2nd line was very faint and it looks like my HCG levels are low. Sadly, this is EXACTLY the same as our last tx in Nov/Dec when my levels started low and crept up (not doubling every day as they should in a "textbook" pregnancy.) Finally, the levels fell right down and I had a miscarriage on Christmas Eve. 

So today I feel a mixture of happy, sad and terrified. I'll know more in a few days I suppose when I've had several blood tests in a row to compare. But right now, I just feel really teary.  

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.    

Brambles xx


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello ladies

Well i got up this morning all stressed out, so thought might as well do this test now!  Had to locate the FR trst i had hidden away so well, anyway did the pee stick and was thinking great this hasnt worked!!!!

Then as i was waiting the first line appeared then a 2nd line and I was screaming in my head OMG!!! What does this mean and was flinging the box and leaflet around and there it was a positive test - MY BFP  

I was crying so much i had to get my DH to confirm and kept asking him if it was correct, next week is my birthday andthis is the best present I could have got.

I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for your support on this site it has stopped me going mad!!

Cate - Congratulations.

Brambles1- how did you go ??

I am really speechless today and that is not like me   I am still worried have my scan in 2 weeks so keeping fingers crossed 

love shahshah


----------



## vs (Oct 13, 2008)

hi


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Brambles - congratulations that is brilliant, my 2nd line was not very strong but was there is this bad  I am going to have acupuncture to help and spoke to my woman today and she said this should help.  Try not to worry, if you rest all will be good.  I am really please for you   

Ive been feeling really teary , tears of joy but am worrried try to relax and all will be well am praying for you x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Brambles – sending you lots of hugs and I will hope and pray that everything will be ok and these tests will give you some reassurance.  

Shahshah – told you so, told you so!!!  

Huuuuuuge congratulations to you both!

Sue


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats       to Shahshah and Brambles on their BFPs.  Amazing news,  you must be thrilled.  

Brambles, does your hospital not ask you to come in for blood test to confirm levels?

Diane72 - hi fellow argc'er!!  Yes will be there on saturday morning!  Will you be testing early at home? Ive decided not to and to wait until saturday.

Sue - congrats on your BFP too, good luck for the scan.

Cate - congrats to you too..........amazing news.

Good luck to all those testers over the next few days..........


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

shahshah bramble and cate   

quick questions ladies... i'm day 12 and have pink blood when wiping severe cramps lower stomache.... is it over for me? otd 5apr
lisax


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Brambles: So pleased you've got a . I really do hope and  that the blood tests give positive results.

Rose: Symptoms I had were going off sweets 4 days after ET and then 5 days after ET hunger kicked in and still have that. Spotting 7 days after ET which was a few spots of blood in my knickers but none on wiping. Haven't got sore boobs or any cramps in stomach. From what I've read symptoms do vary from person to person. I'm sleeping more though, gone from 7-8 hours a night to nearer 9-10 but that could be side effects from Progynova or Crinone, one of them does say it can cause drowsiness.

lmk: Pink blood could be implantation bleed caused by late implanter.  ing for you.

Thanks for all the messages of Congrats. Have told a couple more people today so keeping quiet till scan in 3 weeks is now keeping it quietish, only told the couple of friends today cos 1 asked what my big grin was for. Think most of our friends at church might guess on Sunday cos there's no way DH and I can keep the  off our faces. Don't think the Spring is here and Summer's coming will work.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi girls

Can I now join this club, I have had my ET today and have a test date of 17th April.  This is my first ICSI and we have 2 Grade 1 8 cells on board now.  Very lucky to also have 3 frosties just in case.

Emma

P.S. Hi Beep


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

vs - don't be shy    I've blown you some bubbles   

 Emmib - good luck  for  - it'll wreck your head         

Brambles    on your   big hug too   

shahshah -  on your 

Cate - let the madness begin  

lmk - how you doing hun     

Rose -   

Sue - how you feeling today - good luck for your scan  

Diane - how are you today 

I'm wrecked I just couldn't get comfy last night and don't think I dozed off til at least after 1am - ready for a sleep now


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the messages, folks. I'm trying to stay calm and positive that this will work out. 

Shah - congratulations, honey! Brilliant. I didn't mean to scare you about the faint line thing - there are often faint lines on preg tests, especially since we are testing pretty early because we are on treatment - a natural preg might be futher along before someone tested and got the two bold lines! I think I am just pretty sensitive just now because of everything we went through 3 months ago and it started with a faint line then just got worse. BUT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT. So I'm sorry if I scared you a bit there - don't worry if you got a faint line. You are pregnant now! That is wonderful. I'm having acupuncture too and I'm really loving it - it's definitely helping.

Rose - oh, pet. I could have written your post a week ago (in fact, I think I more or less did!) I got absolutely ZERO symptoms apart from a bit of aching after EC (which would probably happen to everyone because we've had our insides messed with!) then nothing for most of the 2ww. I got mild cramps in the last few days - AF type pains - and I was convinced that I would start bleeding but didn't. Waiting for signs and symptoms will drive you   and you just have to wait it out. It's torture, it really is but try and relax.

Well, clinic are phoning about 4pm to give me my HCG levels from the blood test today. I'm sitting here drumming my fingers waiting for the phone to ring. God! Will let you know when I find out.

Lots of hugs to everyone 

Brambles xx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Everything crossed for you brambles    Every pregnancy is different too!


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Brambles, my hospital wont give me ablood test but i think am going to go to GP to request one anyway. 

Rose - I have had AF symptoms all the way through 2ww, they are still ongoing and it is freaking me out so am hoping the Acpuncture will help relieve it.  Have had no other symptoms, eating find and not gone off any food.  

I told my parents and they were so please and they told me not to tell anyone yet, but I am so excited that i will probably let it slip, will try to wait till scan 

love to all shahshah x


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Brambles -   your levels are nice and high.

Crazykate - I had ET same day as you and my OTD is 4th April - my clinic do it with a blood test that day.  Noticed yours is 6th April?

LMK - ive read that pink blood is not a bad thing.  I dont think it is over at all - remain positive and hopefully the bleeding will cease - sounds like implantation bleed.

Dalj x


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Dalj - when I had ET clinic said "14 days from today" to test - no bloods at this stage they sent me home with a "kit" - perhaps I've got my dates wrong I can't count anyway


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks kate and dalj,  it has subsided a bit changed to brown in colour and not as heavy.  cramps are painful though, maybe reading too much into every detail!!         to all god please answer our prayers xxx lisa


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

CrazyKate: You're right with your OTD, 6th April is 14 days from 23rd March.

lmk: That sounds promising, implantation bleed can be heavy enough to look like AF in some cases. someone I know is pg with twins and her implantation bleed was so heavy that she thought she'd got pg and was having an early mc. She's now 28/29 weeks pg.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks Cate  

lmk - looking good hun    sounds like implantation to me too


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

ahh girls i hope....


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

any news Brambles


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Ah ha, finally found new home   

I'm so sorry to read about the BFN's big   to you.

Congratulations to the BFP's.

Hi Emmib.  

Gosh, knicker analysing, I thought I was the only one.    

I woke up the other night sweating, although the tummy cramps have died down now the sore boobs are still there. I think this must all be a good sign, but who know eh.

Beep
xxxx


----------



## Brambles1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I feel a bit calmer now. My HCG level is 35. I had a chat with my clinic about it and the senior nurse said "yes, it's at the low end of the scale but not worryingly low." So that put my mind at rest a little bit, especially when she didn't recommend any further blood tests for now - just booked me in for my scan in 3 weeks! So if I can make it OK to the scan, I know I'll feel so much more confident. 

My DH said earlier that he wanted me to feel happy for the next 3 weeks and enjoy this time, no matter what happens (cos we can't control the outcome). I think he's right and I'm going to start being as positive as I can be that my little embie is going to make it.  

Thanks for the support messages, girls - dunno what I'd do without you all!

Brambles xx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm a bit of a lurker on this thread since joining a few days ago. I can see that lots of you have been supporting each other since starting your cycles, but I've only found you since my ET on 29/3. 1st, (and hopefully last  ), cycle for me so finding my way in it all.

Absolutely fantastic to hear about all of the BFPs - congratulations to all - your stories are keeping me hopeful.

Really sorry to hear about those with BFNs, but wishes and hugs to all.

My OTD (9th April) is based on 14 days post-EC rather than post-ET - I am at the Lister and this was what they advised. This is for a HPT too. Seems strange to have such variation in what they tell us.

Getting my FF fix each day is helping me cope with the 2WW anyway, so thank you all.

bizi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Em* ~ ever so sorry hun  

*Emma* (((hugs))) hope the bleeding eases up hun....thinking of you xx

Hi *Vs* ~ are you going to come and join us.....let me know if you need any help around the board 

*Farehamgirl, Dalj and Emma* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck   

Hi *Cate* ~ congratulations...really so pleased for you 

*Brambles* ~ congratulations to you too, i'm sure those levels will keep rising 

*Sharshar* ~ yay....many congratulations hun 

Sorry for the quick catch up ....hope everyone else is doing ok 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Welcome bizi5, 
This is a great site to join in. This is my 1st IVF cycle also... I wish you all the best      .
Don't let the 2WW get too you too much.. it is hard, but that is why everyone shares their hopes & fears...


      for all 

love
Spanner
xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Morning all!

How are we all doing?

I had a very restless night, but I think that was mainly due to a couple of my students really upsetting me after class last night...maybe I was being a bit hormonal and hyper-sensitive, but I was really hacked off!!

I'm also dead excited about testing tomorrow!  I have a really strong feeling about the result and I hope I am right....but something feels different and it feels good  

How are my test day buddies getting on Diane and Dalj?

a big YAY to Sharshar, Brambles and Cate and good luck to you ladies  

Will checkin later to see if there is any breaking news!!!

Love


Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Morning fellow 2ww'ers

For the last 3 nights, i have been unable to sleep as have been extremely hot and have had to sleep with window wide open.........not really sure if this is a symptom    Dont really know how to feel to be honest, one min im positive and the next negative..........will know for sure tomorrow!

Sezy - what symptoms have you been getting??


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

morning ladies

brambles    rest and enjoy  

Dalj me too I've had a few restless nights and the windows open too   I was so restless 2 nights ago that I was going to get up and test.  I feel different this time too but I don't want to build my hopes up too much just in case. Sometimes I think it's worked and other times I'm just not as sure   

Sezy Diane and Dalj - good luck for testing tomorrow.    

I'm going to test on Sunday because I'm due back to work on Monday - don't think I could face the world on Monday if test is another BFN so if I test early then I might be a bit more ready  

Hiya Bizi     

Catch up with you ladies later - I'm so excited for everyone 

Kate


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow!

Sue


----------



## missymoo (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can I please join you all? I had egg collection on Tuesday and managed to get 12 eggs 4 of these fertilised and I have been back today to collect two. One was a 3 cell and the other a 6 cell both grade 1's. Has anybody else had a 3 cell by day 3 this seems slow but they didnt seem worried? I wish you all the best of luck for your 2ww.
Love
Missymoo.x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello all,

I just got home from work and have come straight to bed to chill out and catch up  

Kate, Dalj, Sezy, I have been overwhelminhgly tired today, at one point around 2.30pm today I so much wanted to just put my head on my desk and go to sleep because I too have not been sleeping well. Its both just feeling hot & bothered but also stressing and then last night I kept having lots of weird nightmares from my DH driving off a cliff in a snowtop mountain village to my cat trying to jump through the letter box getting his head stuck and then dying because he had broke his neck before I got home to help him-horrible!      

Sezy, sorry to hear your students upset you, we're here to listen if you want to share  

Anyway, what's the chances of getting a more peaceful sleep tonight -pre-OTD day for me and my test-buddies? Hmmmmmmmm, unlikely I think!
 for tomorrow. (Dalj, I am 5ft 3., long dark hair and dark eyes, with a Scottish accent in case you see me at the clinic/HCA.) 

Missymoo, Biz, Emma, Fareham girl welcome and good luck!

Sue, Kate thanks for the luck!

Brambles, if you aren't having another HCG test but want some indicator of how its all going, you could use the new Clearblue digital that tells you 'how many weeks' pregnant you are. Of course, do whatever is right for you.    I hope it all goes well for you.

Beep, its impossible not to symptom check and go check in the loo a thousand times a day-  

lmk, glad to hear things have subsided and hope you are feeling OK now

Shahshah, hope you are still enjoying the moment and on    

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Diane72 - i'll be at bloods for around 8.30am - asian with long below shoulder hair, will be there with my DH.  Are you going to hang around for the results?  Cant believe will be there at bloods in around 13 hrs from now !!!

Missymoo - there are many success stories from different celled embryos so you just never know .  Just keep up the PMA!!  Easier said than done i know!!

Good luck to all the other 2ww x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow diane and dalj.... i will be testing tomorrow also it'll be 1 day early . my bleeding has started again and the cramps are sore.  my hospital advised me to keep taking cirinone and it should be ok for me to test with a hpt, and use the 1 they supplied on sunday as norm.  deep down i think it's over for me  .        to all xxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

hi all

some big smiles and congrats to folks!  Giving me hope!  

i have been very tired for the last couple of days and very hungry.  just a few little twinges in my tummy.  no real signs so feeling worried.  cried a lot yest, not feeling confident but today am trying to think that not everyone shres the same signs or symptoms so must stay hopeful!  hospital have told me to wait 17 days to test after blastocyst?  gonna try and stick to avoid disappointmment!

really calming me reading other posts so thanks to all and good luck


----------



## sjane1 (Nov 12, 2008)

\Hi

sorry I have not had chance to catch up on postigs - AF arrived on Monday! 
Looking at possibly IVF now as IUI is costing a fortune.  Abit nervous about it as dont know alot so having time to research and made an appointment with consultant at end April to discuss.

Congrats to all BFP and hugh to all BFN and to all of you still waiting


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow ladies I hope we get some 

Sjane1 - so sorry hun here's a hug for you   

nudge -     

 Missymoo - Good luck    

I am soooooo warm thought I was gonna pass out at my mums she had to open the back door to let some air in    'I've been having a weird dream too..........I'm on a plane with my best mate and whereever we are going to we have to go to south africa first.  We have no tickets as such, just like the boarding pass bit you show when you're getting on the plane and we are on a bus, our cases are just piled up somewhere and will catch up with us later.  I don't know where we are going, I don't have my passport and DH doesn't know I'm going either   

Having a little wobble this evening    and this flaming knicker watching is doing my head in I think I've seen more of my bathroom this past 2 weeks then ever


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all it's a BFN for me af came yesterday.

goodluck to all testing and on 2ww.

lmk x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Imk, sending you lots and lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

awwww lmk hun I'm so very sorry


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Good morning!
I was naughty today and tested 3 days early... 
But... !
Am in shock.
X Hola


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola you naughty girl you     BUT woooooooooohooooooooooo many many congratulations      wishing you a very happy and healthy 8 months


----------



## Hola (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Kate...
Yes, bit mad, but I had a suspicion...
How are you feeling?
X Hola


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Hola

I'm feeling "normal" this morning going to test tomorrow because I'm due back to work on Monday.  I had been feeling fairly optomistic but apart from feeling very very warm everything else has settled down.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

lmk and SJane1 - so sorry ladies    Keep trying, you never know when its gonna be your turn!!!      


Well, today is my OTD.......

I woke up at 4am absolutely dying for a pee and lay there for a while trying to decide whether to a) just go for a pee, b) try to ignore it until later, or c) go for a pee and do the test......

.....whilst I was trying to decide, DH stirred and I asked him if he was awake, and he sort of grunted 'yes', so I asked him whethe I should do the test then, since I was awake and really needing to go.  In the end it was decided that yes, i should go for it.....

Diane and Dalj - I did think of you both as I pee'd on not one, but two sticks (wanted to be sure!) and.................OMG its a  ...........I can't beleive it!!!!!!  I did have a very stong sense that it would be earlier in the week, but to have it confirmed is just amazing!!

Dalj, in answer to you question on symptoms (although you should have your results real soon!) - I have had slight cramping over this last week.  5 days after ET (day 2 transfer) I had really bad cramps during the night, and had a very strange night of weird sensations, which I think now was implantation.  9/10 days after ET, I had night sweats for a couple of nights. And then nothing, I just felt very still and calm and rather tired.  Oh, and I've been a bit off my food too......I've been thinking about what Imight want to eat and when I think of certain foods that I normally like I nearly gag!!!

Good luck to Dalj and Diane - I hope we can all be celebrating together here later!!!

I'm off to spend my afternoon in disbelief!!!

Love

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

hi all,

i'm on my ttw too... feels like the days are just dragging on...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sezy - many many congratulations!!!!!!!  wooooohoooooo!

Sue


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello All,

Dalj, any news?

Well the clinic called and my HCG is 62 so that is officially 'positive', although I'd have felt happier with a higher level. I know I should be happy, but was suddenly overwhelmed by the feeling that I just don't know if I've had enough time to recover from the last miscarriage to go through another both emotionally and physically. I guess I just need to take each day how it comes now, it feels like 'the real count down' has now started and I am filled with dread at what the next two weeks may bring based on my last three BFPs that ended in miscarriage at 6 weeks. I guess all I can do is     and at least I have got over the first hurdle again and I should feel grateful that I have another shot at it.

Sezy, wonderful I am sooooooooooo pleased for you.   I also went through the 4am dilemma this morning absolutely desperate to go but  conscious that I wanted to test my 'first thing the morning pee'. I lay until 4.30am and ended up getting up, going and testing with an HPT (even though I knew I was going to be at the clinic only a few hours later)

Hola-congratulations!!!!!!!!!  

lmk, really sorry to here your news  

Crazykate-good luck tomorrow

Hugs and love to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

hi all, 
test date is 10th april...    

to all of you


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Sezy & Diane  ladies fabulous news 


Well its looking like I'm not even gonna make it to do a test have had some staining today and really feeling quite low - haven't even told dh yet - I'm not looking forward to it he's going to be so disappointed       

Hoping to hear of a few more  s ladies

take care 

Kate


----------



## Aspen (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Well unfortunately it was a bfn for me  

Congrats to Diane & Sezy - all the best, very happy for you both, gutted im not sharing the good news with you.

Crazykate - really hope its not all over for you


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sarah* ~ i'm sorry hun....lots of luck for you appt and deciding which way you want to go 

*Lmk* ~ so sorry to hear your news too....many hugs 

*Dalj* ~ any news from you hun....keeping my fingers crossed. Ah hun, we were posting at the same time, so so sorry  Sending many hugs 

Hi *Spanner* ~ hope you are doing ok 

Hi *Missymoo and Mihiri* ~ welcome to the thread. There's a list of everone testing on page one of this thread. Lots of luck  

*Nudge* ~ wow, what a wait!!! Sent you some bubbles for luck  

*Kate* ~ good luck for your test tomorrow and (((hugs))) for today  

*Diane* ~ great news.....congratulations, i'm sure those levels will be rising just fine hun 

*Hola* ~ congratulations.....fabulous news hun 

*Sezy* ~ yay!!! Congratulations to you too 

Love and luck everyone  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Evening ladies..

So sorry for those who have had Bfn's...   for you all, but   your time will come..

To all those with a Bfp.....CONGRATS!!!  

To all getting ready to test tomorrow...   for you all..

My OTD is Monday and I can certainly say I am petrified.. I KNOW I cannot change the outcome, but I am    it is a good one.. Like some of you I seem to get very warm at night, can't even snuggle up to DP as I get far too warm. Spending most mights with feet & legs sticking out of bed. Having tummy cramps, but no spotting, or bleeding.. 1 thing HAVE noticed ( TMI ALERT...) is yesterday & today a slight amount of CWM ( if you know what I mean..) I never get this before AF arrives, and normally only get small amount of AF pain. Some of the cramps have been quite sharp..
Now convincing myself this has not worked!!
Oh the joys of 2WW..  

Enjoy the rest of your night/weekend

love
Spanner
xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sarah:  and  for you and DH. Hope you appointment goes well.

lmk:  and  for you and DH

Dalj:  and  for you and DH as well

Sezy:  on your .

Hola:  to you and DH. I tested 3 days early as well, used First Response.


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dalj, I'm so so sorry, I have been thinking of you all day    

Crazykate, I'm   for a miracle for you

Hugs to everyone else,

Diane x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey just a quick from me to send all the lovely gals who got a BFN       Thinking of yous all.
Crazykate thinking of you loads    
And finally to all the very lucky girls who got BFP  
As for me its a BFN also ,even though i have been bleeding since late on Tuesday night and knew it was a/f  i felt i had to do a HPT before i advised my clinic of my bfn ,so at least i have seen it in black and white and it wasnt a shock since i have know for a few days ,if i being honest i have barely shed a tear which wasnt the reaction i thought i would have...i must be stronger than i thought 
Thank you all for the good wishes and   to all you ladies that will be testing soon.
Emma xx


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all
my test date is the 17th April, been ok but keep feeling really sick   its happening for the right thing, but it probably just anxiety. good luck everyone sending loads of     .  xxx


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

morning ladies and thanks for all your good wishes unfortunately it's just not our turn   

wishing all you ladies still in waiting many  to come

Kate


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Awww Kate, I am so sorry to hear that.  Just proves that these things aren't fair.  

Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.

Sue


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

to everyone who got bfns          so so sorry..  

and to all the bfps      


and to everyone else


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Emma, sorry to hear your news  

Kate, how disappointing   , sending you lots of good luck wishes for the future    

Good luck to all you new 2WWers

Diane


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Kate: Sorry to hear that it's a BFN for you.  and  ers for you and DH.


----------



## KJM84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I was hoping to join your thread  I am coming towards the end of the dreaded 2ww and feel like i am going . The only thing keeping me going is reading other peoples stories on FF. Good luck to everyone 

Xx


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

hi ladies  

i didn't think to join in over ere, iv been doing a diary on the other board, i have been following alot of you ladies and im so sorry for all the bfn, love and prayers for your future treatments, and congrats to all the bfp ladies, so pleased for you....

just to give any1 a bit hope, my story is.....ivf treatment due to blocked tubes, 11 eggs, 7 fertilised, 2 x 2 day embies transfered 18th march...........  this morning, so yes it can work 1st time and yes 2 day transfer is jus as good as any other day.

fingers crossed for lots more bfp's 

love kelly x x x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wanted to sign off   and say I'm off to the HCG board now. I'm so much   I won't be back here too soon.

      to all

and Lizzy, thank you so much for all your support, it really helps on this tough journey,  

Diane x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emma* ~ i'm really sorry hun......take care and the biggest hugs 

*Kate* ~  sorry to see your news too xx

*Spanner*        for tomorrow 

*Farehamgirl* ~ everything crossed for your test too       

Hi *Babe2* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck to you  

*KJM* ~ welcome to you too.....what day do you test? Good luck for you too  

*Kelly* ~ congratulations!!!! Really wonderful news 

Thanks *Diane*  Be very, very happy and healthy hun 

Take care everyone,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi ladies wonder if u could help me
af arrived weds and stopped yest/ this morn.  i felt sick all yest and this afternoon and still feel sick now.  anyway have just done a fr hpt and a very very faint line came up.  i kept staring at it then it went? now i'm confused.  feel it is a def bfn but now am unsure.  does anyone have any experience of this or any advice 
many thanks 
em xx


----------



## noonang (Apr 2, 2009)

LizzyB said:


> New home for April and May 2WW Testers
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
> say Hi on the thread and I'll add you to the list
> ...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi *Noonang* ~ welcome to the 2ww......I'll add your name to the list hun, loads of luck. Come and join us chatting   

*Em* ~ why don't you call your clinic in the morning, see what they have to say. Absolutely everything crossed  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sp69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Morning all...

This is my first post as i am new to the website. Have been reading all the posts on this thread for a few days and have been plucking up the courage to actually join! 

Its nice to have others to talk to who are in the same boat and understand what you are going through and can try and make some sense of the madness we put ourselves through. Congratulations to all those with BFP    
And lots of     to those with BFN Good luck to those who are waiting    

The waiting game is already driving me crazy and i only had my ET on Saturday. Getting really paranoid about slight crampy feeling in my tummy, also think i've got thrush-like symptoms -i havent got a clue where that has come from     so not sure whether i should try any cream?

Well i've written more than i thought i would, have a good day.....


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning....
Well I have been for bloods today, and I should find out for definite this afternoon, BUT I think it will not be the news I wish for.... .. I did a test today ( AFTER coming back from blood test, so not 1st morning sample... but it came up with the dreaded... single blue line of misery... So it looks like its a No for me... also I have discoloured discharge,but no red in it yet...... I am miserable.. went into work, lost it completely and the ended up at home about 45 mins later.... I am now spending the day with DP.. who does not know I did the HPT......  I feel so down, but, I will pick myself up, dust myself down, and carry on with what ever is chosen.... at least we know what kind of life we have if children are not in it... as we have been doing it for years....
I will update ;later when hosp call to give me the bad news....  
Sorry to bring the happy thread down....  

Spanner
xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say Congratulations to Diane- woohoooo!!!!!

And so sorry to Dalj   and Em  - I really hope your turn comes soon.

Still trying to get through to Bart's to let them know my result - their phone is constantly engaged so I have emailed them instead!!

Good luck to everyone else on their 2ww - you can and will get through it, I promise!

Thanks to all of you for your support during my 2ww, I will sort of miss being here, but I hope I wont have to be back here again!!!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Beep -  

Spanner -  

SP -  hi and welcome, it is nice to chat to the ladies on this site as there is always someone who can answer your questions.  We had ET last Thursday so this makes us 11 days to go of the , and it is a nightmare.  Lots of twinges, bloated tummy and the discharge (sorry !) I have too.  But I have put mine down to the magic pessaries that I have to keep remember to do.  I am sure your clinic would help you if you are concerned before you buy any cream.  

Tick tock, we keep waiting and  , and waiting and  .

 to all the girls that need it,   for those that are still clock watching.

Emma


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

wonder if I can join your thread??  I am on my 2ww had et on 4/4 - hopefully my lucky day!!!!!  I have been going through some of the thread and huge     for those with bfn's and   that your time will come in the future.

  to all the bfp's.  so much support is fantastic!!!

Sending lots of     to all the 2ww.

Lots of love
Nicky


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing a HPT....

I'm going insane.......

Still getting A/F pains, so think that's my answer.
Still feeling nausea but not been sick.


Marsha
xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Marsha - There is a reason they ask you to wait 2 weeks, they don't do it to torture you!  If you test early the drugs that are still left over in your system could give you a false reading.  I have cramping, what I though were AF pains, but I got a BFP!  The clinic said it is just my body changing and reacting.  I haven't been sick but feel nauseous, so there is still hope for you!     

Good luck to you and everyone else testing this month.  Sending a huge top up of hugs to all those who have got a BFN. 

Sue


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Marsha, the trigger shot will be out of your system by now. It takes 10-11 days to clear. someone has just asked on another thread I post on.


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for your advice

Marsha
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Cate, I didn't know that.  I have a friend who got a false BFP after checking 2 days before (and that happened with both her IVF cycles), I wonder if it depends which drugs and which dosage.

Sue


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

marsha, 1000 of the trigger comes out each day so if your shot was 10000 then it'd be out 10 days later.


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well today was test day, but unfortunately the luck of the gods was not with us this.... it was a negative.... . I am so miserable, I did the bloods this morning, then silly me went home and did a test and got a negative line.... really miserable, but I thought seeing it for myself 1st may help if this was the case... I was OK until I went into work, and lost it as we are now sitting in a different part of the office with a team attached onto us... This was not good, everything in a differnet place I felt hemmed in and burst into tears.....  I eventually came home 9 out and back within 45 mins!!).. DP came to see me at home as he was nearby, so I decided to spend the rest of the day with him, as he had stuff to do.. (did not tell DP I had done the test)... We got the call just as we were about to go into a builders merchants... Boy it brings you down to earth with a HUGE bump...even if you suspect what the outcome is.... Nurse said my level was less than 2... HOW RUBBISH AM I............feel useless... DP has bee great..... he said he loves me... which made me carry on blubbing.... I think we may have 1 more try, but unsure if we will stay at Leeds or not... If anyone reading this can suggest somewhere which has good results for over 40's...then I am all ears.....
Whilst it hurts, I am thankful that we have each other and a decentish life, if this does not work. DP is disappointed, but  for some reason, says this may be wrong as BRI seem to be going through a spell of mishaps and I have not started my period yet....... I have tried to explain, but he just said wait and see..( just waiting for AF to arrive now i suppose).. I think we will just carry on our normal lives, but keep in mind we will try 1 more time.... 
I would like to say a BIG BIG thank you  to ALL the ladies who have helped me along this process, you have been a godsend     to you all.
I will keep on the boards to see how you are all doing.....  

ladies remember... if this does not kill us it will (somehow) make us stronger.... take care

all my kindest thoughts & wishes

Spanner
xx


----------



## KJM84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Evening ladies

Hope you are well  

LizzyB: My test date is Thursday 9th. This has been my first try at IVF after having my blocked fallopian tubes removed last year.

 for a bfp

Xx


----------



## Taylor19 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi 

Sadly we didn't get the result we wanted today  

Taylor19 x


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Wonder if someone can help!!  I am on day 3 of 2ww and hubby is making his wonderful chicken curry - is it ok for me to have some or am I being over paranoid??

sorry
Love
Nicky


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Nicky..... the answer can only come from you... but to to say I was told to carry on as normal during my 2ww... unfortunatley todays result was not what i was hoping for... best wishes and do what you feel happy doing...


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Nicky

I was told by my clinic, to do whatever I wanted apart from no swimming, no baths and no sex for 3 days.  The only other piece of advice she gave was dont do anything you might think back on and think if I hadnt of done that maybe I would have got a BFP, but I think she was only talking about working, lifting things and overdoing it.  If your worried hun give your clinic a ring.

Love
Beep


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Spann01 - huge    to you I am so sorry for you bfn, sometimes we just don't know why?  I questioned everything after my tx last year.  I hope and   your dreams come true.

Beep - This time I am doing as little as possible - for that very reason.  I have taken time off work apart from 2 days - and the rest of the time I have been resting with feet up and looked after by dh.  I got a reply off another thread and they said it was ok for curry.  So I had and enjoyed it while I can 

Love
Nicky


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

hi all,
i thought i O'd last week.. but i wasn't sure.. looks like it hapened only last weekend... so i guess that means i'm just starting my tww... its difficult cos i'm so irregular... but i'm glad i did O this time.. 

libby, i guess this means changin my date to the 18... sorry... 

  for everyone..


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Spanner* ~ oh i'm so very sorry....not fair at all. Sending many hugs 

*Taylor* ~ really sad to see your news too 

*Em* ~ how are you getting on, did you call your clinic?

*Marsha* ~ aw hun, you're a bit early......best to leave 14 days for the trigger to clear and for those levels to build. The 1000 a day is just a guide and some people can take a little longer  

Thanks *KJM* ~ good luck for Thursday  

Hi *SP* ~ welcome to FF  Really pleased you have decided to join us. I've added you to the list which you'll find on page one of this thread and if you have a look here, this is a good thread about AF type pains...

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Lots of luck and give me a shout if you need any help around the boards  

*Nicky* ~ welcome to the 2ww....what day do you test? Lots of luck  

*Mihiri* ~ all changed for you 

*Sezy* ~ have you fond the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread hun....I'll leave a link for you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181423.390

Hi to everyone else......lots of luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello everyone

Really sorry to hear about the BFNs -   to all those ladies

 to the lucky ladies with BFPs, wishing you well

 and   for all of us still waiting


Well, I'm on the countdown to OTD now, due Thurs morning. I had a real wobble last night, had been feeling so positive last week but now it has hit me, how much we want this and how much is riding on it. I've had 2 pregnancy announcements close to me in the past few days - I am thrilled for them both as neither of them has had an easy journey (though neither has had to go down the same route as us) and it would be so perfect to be pregnant alongside them. But life just doesn't work like that. does it?  I had a little  Cry, DH gave me a lovely talking to and then I went and listened to my Zita CD, which all helped a bit.

I don't feel so down today but do feel incredibly nervous. And that's making it hard for me to feel positive and send positive vibes into my body. Then of course, I feel guilty that I'm reducing my chances of success by not doing so.

It doesn't help that I don't have much in the way of symptoms - some very mild AF type cramps which I've had since ET (maybe even EC), slightly sore nipples and I do feel extra hungry, I think - or maybe I'm just imagining it and I'm just a bit greedy! No sign of anything on the knicker-monitoring front.

Do people usually get AF signs before a BFN? Or can it sneak up on you without having started AF before you test?

Am also in a dilemma about whether to test on my OTD which is Thursday as I need to go into work that day, and I will be next to useless if I've had a BFN that morning. I could wait til Friday so that I have the w/e to get my head together. But will I bear the suspense

Can't decide what to do yet.

Wishing everyone well

bizi xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been reading the thread and send huge    and   to the bfn's I hope that your dreams come true one day!

To the BFP's I send you big congrats - there are so many it is a wonderful positive thread!!!  April has been a good month - must be the spring in the air

Lizzy - My et was on the 4th April and my otd is the 18th however, the clinic said I could test on 17th if wanted to continue with pess longer?  I will probably test both dates either way  

I have also read the thread you put on for the 2ww af pains - I have had them since ec and they have not calmed down - I have been very   over them and they are sending me  , esepcially as my  (.)(.) are only slightly sore (I know tmi).  dh keeps having little chats with me and I know he is really worried because I did not cope well last time I got a bfn.  I am trying to keep a pma but I have already started knicker watching - how   is that!  I'm only on day 4 and still have 10 days to go!!

So sorry for the me post just going a bit, sorry a lot  !!

Love
NickyJS


----------



## scoobyboo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all,

Would like to start by saying so sorry to the ladies with BFN's, not an easy time for you  

Congratulations for the BFP's  

I had my ET yesterday at the ARGC and test day is the 18th  

Good luck to you all, sending you lots of   

x


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello girls, I am fairly new to FF.  So sorry to hear about the BFN's on here. 

Had my first ICSI cycle, ET on 31st March, can't test until 16th, and it's been the longest week of my life!  Interesting to note that some ladies on here had ET after me but can test before, sounds like my local Care are just being mean!

Gosh it's so hard though isn't it?  TTC'ing naturally was so different, I'd forget about af on the 2ww until a day before I was due, but this, wow, the pressure just feels immense sometimes.  Am playing an IVF relaxation CD which helps a bit, and whilst off sick had a facial and pedicure to help me to relax.  I know I shouldn't wish my life away, but I want it to be next week!


----------



## jenkarly (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi ladies,
Can I please join your lovely list.
I had 2 embrios tranferred this morning at LGI, back to BRI on Mon 20th for my test day.
Thanks and   to everyone waiting for their BFP.
Jen.xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello ~ very quiet on here today 

*Bizi* ~ lots of luck for Thursday (or Fri) hope you make it the third pregnancy announcement   

Thanks *Nicky* ~ sending you lots of PMA   

Hi *Scoobyboo* ~ welcome to the thread....what tx did you have hun and i'll add it to the list  

*Mrs B* ~ welcome to you too....you have got a bit of a wait!! Lots of luck  

*Jen* ~ hi there and welcome  Hope you are feeling ok after ET today  

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Beep (Oct 2, 2008)

Lizzy 

Please put me down as a BFN.  AF arrived today.

   
Beep


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

Af turned up this afternoon , put me down for a bfp, pants day

thanks 

samJ


----------



## eknowles (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all 
retested and bfn think either chemical preg or dodgy test    nether mind at least for 1st time ever saw another line.  this was def the practice run and am feeling much more possitive today!!! going camping for easter and going to enjoy some wine then back to the healthy eating regime..

hope everyone is well and thanks for the replies etc.  have a lovely easter everyone

em xx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support, Lizzy. Really appreciate it.

Am feeling very negative today - not feeling well for a start, got a cold - but have noticed some dark brown spotting this morning and think maybe AF is coming? It seems unlikely that it could be implantation bleeding this long after ET (10 days)....... Does anyone if it is possible to have a bit of bleeding late in the 2ww and still get a BFP??

Am convincing myself that we haven't been lucky this time.... don't think I can wait til Friday so will test tomorrow as planned.

Hope everyone else is having a better day

bizi xx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bizi5, not give up hope until you definitely know......  

Eknowles , SamJ & Beep.... so so sorry for your results.. I feel for you all   . Don't give up hope...

Jen, nice to see you on here !!!

Best wishes to all...

We have decided to jump straight back on the saddle and want to do next cycle asap..... looking at May/June ( age is against me)

love Spanner
xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Eknolwes, Samj & Beep - Sorry for your bfn sending you big    and   your dream will come true.  It is such a hard time, but do not give up the hope that one day!! 

Biz- Don't give up hope not yet you have come this far!!!  Sending you lots of      , we all have off days - PMA!  lots of    and  

Alison - Sorry I can't really answer your question, I did not get any symtoms with IUI but I do have back twinges on this tx so keeping fingers crossed it is a good sign.  I am sure someone will come along and answer you but sending you lots of     in the meantime!!!!

Lizzy - thanks very much for updating my details on the list, trying to keep a PMA that it is a bfp.

I have to admit didn;t really think about it this morning as so busy, but now sitting here and reading some of the threads, I am starting to have a bit of a panick.  We go through so much and I (like everyone) read so much into every twinge in our bodies, which we wouldn't do but for the fact going through tx.  I'm only on day 5 and still have 9 days to go and it is driving me   .  I didn't sleep well last night and whilst awake I had some af pains and everything was racing through my head!!! 
Sorry for the me post - I will get my PMA back!!

Lots of    and    to everyone
Nicky


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi girls, 

Am I ok to be added to the list please?

I have had ET today so test date is the 22nd April. Only one embie made it so I have got very precious cargo on board and we are just praying that it continues to be big and strong  

Love and luck to you all

xxx


----------



## scoobyboo (Jan 17, 2009)

Whoops, sorry Lizzy, we had ICSI.


Bizi, I spoke to a lady recently that had the same and went on to a BFP.  

SamJ, Beep & Eknowles, sorry to hear your news  

Welcome Nicksy, hope this thread helps you get through the   of your 2ww.

I'm feeling extremely bloated today, thinking it might have something to do with the dexamethosone. Anyone else taking these steroids or have got the same feeling?

I have 2 weeks off work to chill and put my feet up, day 2 today and i am still feeling sane  

xxx


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello everyone

can i join you? this is my first icsi cycle, and i had 2 x 4 cell embies put back today (both grade a/b). my test date will be april 22 - same as yours, nicksy. feeling very bloated otherwise well. 

will read the thread properly tomorrow and get to know everyone, but in the meantime, lots of luck to us all,

lil xx


----------



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone - can I please join?

Had ET last Friday (2 x 8 cell grade 3 embies - they do reverse grading so 4 = best) at LFC in London, satelliting from Poundbury in Dorset. Blood test due on 14th.

Have been lurking for a while, and finally plucked up courage to join in!

Feeling odd today - strange stabby feeling running up left hand side.  Also last night I crouched down to get something from bottom shelf in Boots (not a pee stick - still being good!) and legs felt like they would burst - all tight and swollen. but not too bad today. Wierd. 

Very tired of not knowing now, wish weekend would go soon (first time I've wished a long weekend away!)

Best of luck to all

Kat
x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello 2ww testers!

Can I be added to the list please, I test on the 17th.

Thank you

Louj


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you, ladies, for the lovely messages of encouragement and support over the last couple of days: Lizzy, Spanner, NickyJS, Scoobyboo. They have really helped me.  

Sadly this morning we had a BFN. Totally gutted, though not surprised.    

Not our time to be lucky.

We're going to chill out over the w/e (will be bizarre to drink wine again!) and take a bit of time to get our heads (and my body) straight. Already booked follow up appt with our consultant and we plan to cycle again asap.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting - fingers crossed for you all  

bizi xx


----------



## farehamgirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't work for us this time - our third try at treatment and our third BFN   - am totally devastated as this was easily my best chance (50:50) to fulfil that dream and I felt very different this time --- body doing all sorts of strange things including cramping, sore boobs and feeling sick.  Will give it one more go and then will have to call it a day as not only can't keep throwing money away(!), I'm not sure I can take much more heartache.

Good luck to the rest of you on the dreaded 2WW and congrats to the ones going onto the next stage.

Thanks for all the support and advice, it has really made a difference


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

bizi many many   to you. 

stay strong dear.


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

farahamgirl     to you. will be   for you.


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello

bizi and fareham girl - i am so sorry to hear your news, take good care over the next few days.

this is a strange old business isn't it? i've been imagining all kinds of symptoms just over the last day and dread to think how overactive my imagination might get over the week to come. at the moment i mainly feel bloated, but am guessing that's normal?

love to everyone

lil xx


----------



## KJM84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Farehamgirl so sorry for your news hun   Try to stay positive, it will happen xx

Feel a bit bad sharing my news now, but here goes, i got a BFP today!!! cannot believe it 

 for everyone on the 2ww  

Xx


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Blood test came back with level of 15, 
so they want another blood test on tuesday to be sure its not a late implanter.
Just another 5 days to wait.

Marsha
xxx


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

So so sorry to hear of all the ladies who have received BFN's over the past couple of days, especially you fareham girl, you sound so despondent. 

I too am very bloated, but the nurse said to expect that because of the pessaries (twice a day!).


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fareham Girl.... so sorry to read your post...      that the next one  will be the one... Like you, it is unfortunate that the money aspect has to come into it..... BUT..... it will be worth it in the end......


----------



## sp69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ladies....

Major      and      and     to those who have had BFN, my heart goes out to you. I know its not easy to deal with physically and especially emotionally. Take some time out to heal, keep smiling and best of luck for the next attempt...

Those of you who are still waiting like me, we have to be patient although it is easier said than done! 
Thank you to Emmib & Lizzie-the link was good to read. DH has been great putting up with my paranoia about my aches and twinges. Cant believe that i'm already halfway through the 2ww and test next wed, try not to think about it as it makes me nervous. Just got to keep on   

Unfortunately I've got thrush at the minute and my clinic have said I can use the 2% cream [Sorry TMI    ] Any other advice that may help would be appreciated....

Wishing everyone a very happy Easter-dont eat too many eggs!!!!


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi all

been trying to steer clear a little because I too am reading into every little thing!  But... earlier this week started with brownish disharge and saw a little blood - went really negative, then tried to convince myself that it was implantation bleed.  Tonight however more blood - and it loooks real.  I think i knew all along - been feeling grumpy and moody and tired, sore boobs gone, had some AF cramps etc,  so can't understand why i stood in the shower and cried for ages while DH at footy, but here i am typing through tears knowing i have to wait til Monday/Tuesday to test  - just to see a BFN!  
So sorry to be so down, i feel everyone elses pain and am still really happy for those BFP - gives me a little hope but at the mo......  ah well....
will keep reading and praying for others, and will let everyone know when it is confirmed.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there,

Sorry, haven't read back yet. Work beat me and I've not had time to catch up but will do tomorrow and update list 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## lisa_cat (May 18, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am also on this rocky road for the first time, I didnt appreciate how difficult it would be, the dreaded 2ww. Ive been on a right downer today, the only thing that cheered me up was finding out what PUPO meant on Fertility Friends, I like the optimism! Anyway, test day is 18th April.


----------



## lisa_cat (May 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies, sorry me again, having trouble sleeping (probably due to way too much obsessing).

Just wanted to ask ... I had mild OHSS after EC, ovaries became quite enlarged. When I had ET, the nurse said to me it is likely that OHSS symptoms would continue if implantation had been acheived. I am 5 days post Blast ET and OHSS has gone away, no signs of any implantation bleeding, in fact nothing, I feel back to normal physically. Im taking the disappearance of the OHSS symptoms as not a good sign.  Has anyone else had any experience of this?

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Fareham Girl and bizi5, so sorry girls     . Wishing you both all the best for your next cycles         .

Lisa, aww it's so hard this 2ww marlarkey . I would just say that not every girl has an implantation bleed and you don't need to have OHSS to be pregnant ! I presume you have been following the clinics advice and drinking lots of water?  You've probably flushed it all away hon . Stay positive . Remember think PUPO 

KJM, woo hoo          ! Don't feel guilty, we need some positives keeps the rest of us going . Here's to a healthy and happy 8 months          .

marshajr, everything crossed that those levels keep rising for you        .

Lilibean, snap I'm bloated too, have a serious muffin top    . Oh the joys , best of luck for testing .

sp69, well done on getting past the 2ww half way point, I always think of it like a 2 week holiday, the first week goes quite slow and then the second week before you know it is over and you are on the plane coming home  . Great when applied to the 2ww, not so great when it's hollibobs  . Best of luck for test day  Are you sure you have thrush, did your clinic do a swab, perhaps it's the pessaries? Sorry if tmi, but perhaps switch to back door if you are not already doing them this way? 

Nudge,  hon, everything crossed that you see a  on Monday/Tuesday. Have you rang your clinic, they may suggest that you up your progesterone  .

        to all other 2ww girls.

I'm feeling positive, was feeling really positive last night , but has waned a bit . 2ww is always such a rollercoaster .

Louj


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello

Could I join in please? I had ET on wednesday of 1 8 cell top grade embie @ ARGC. OTD is Monday 20th April. I am feeling quite positive at the moment and am taking a few days of rest.

Have read back on the last couple of pages and wanted to send a big   to all those ladies who have had bad news in the last few days. I hope you are able to take some time over the long weekend. Nudge and Marshajr    - hang on in there. 

Big congrats to those lucky ladies who've had bfps  

Px


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Morning Ladies,
Sorry for my silence over the last week - I've been in hospital with a burst ovarian cyst following moderate OHSS!  Had to have an emergency laparoscopy last Saturday and yesterday was my first day home.

Good news though: I didn't have to wait the full two weeks til last Sunday to test as the hospital tested me when I went in to Casualty on Thursday morning and it was a BFP!!!  Luckily embie has survived the surgery and did a test yesterday morning just to make sure they weren't wrong!

Would like to do personal messages for everyone this morning but just too tired.  My heart goes out to everyone who got the miserable BFN this time round, and I sincerely hope that the next attempt has a better result and one day your dreams will come too.

Many congrats to all the other ladies with BFPs.

Thanks to everyone who's been posting, you guys have really helped me get through the madness of my 2WW!

Best of luck to all,
Sally


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi ladies!!

Hope you don't mind me gate crashing your board!! i usually lurk on the egg share board. Have had a bit of a rollercoaster over the last few days! had egg collection on tuesday and got a whopping 16 eggs (8 for me and 8 for my recipant)   . The next day the embryologist rang and all 8 had fertilised and egg transfer was set for friday    . But unfortunatey yesterday the consultant rang to tell us that out of the 8 fertilised eggs only 1 had survived and gone onto divide     . They suggested that the best plan now, to give it the best chance, was to go for egg transfer that day!! My poor dh! i telephoned him in a right state ordering him to come home from work as we need to get to the clinic asap! anyway, all went well with the transfer. The remaining embryo was 2 cells but good quality and they said the fact that the others didn't divide was just one of those things. We are both feeling more positive this morning   and keep everything crossed    that our tough little blighter hangs on in there!! I am feeling ok, really and bloated (i think thats the pessaries!!) this morning. Test date is 23/04/09 so i am sure you will hear lots from me between now and then!!!

Good luck to all the other 2ww girls!! fingers crossed for   for us all.

Moocat x x x x


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

lisa_cat said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am also on this rocky road for the first time, I didnt appreciate how difficult it would be, the dreaded 2ww. Ive been on a right downer today, the only thing that cheered me up was finding out what PUPO meant on Fertility Friends, I like the optimism! Anyway, test day is 18th April.


Hi Lisa_cat,

My testing day is 18th of April as well, so fingers crossed...
It's my second time and yes you are right you have no idea how stressful the 2WW is until they pop in the embies. For me up to that point I was just very excited to finally getting there. But then pffffffff .... very hard indeed.

Myrna


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Nicksy - Congratulations and welcome - sending you lots of   for 22nd!

Scoobyboo - Enjoy your 2ww - you can go slowly   like the rest of us  .  Sorry can't help with your question as not on that medication, but sure someone will come along and help!! sending you  

Lil - congratulations on your et and sending you lots of   for 22nd

LouJ - Oooh we test on the same date - 17th - a lucky date I can feel it (PMA)   sending you lots of  

Biz5 - I'm so sorry about your bfn sending you huge    .  It is such a hard time and you need to take time to heal both emotionally and physically, you know we are all hear if you need to chat!!  sending you lots of    and it will be your turn next time!!

Farhamgirl - I sorry about your bfn as well sending you lots of   .  I know what you mean about the cost both emotionally and monitary!  Take time to heal and time with dh and you will know what is right for both of you!!!  sending you lots of   

KJM84 - Congratulations on your BFP - you give us all hope that it can happen    

Marshajr - sending you lots of   and   for the next few days

Mrs B - I'm same feeling very bloated as on 2 day and they told me just pesseries    sending you lots of  

sp69 -  sorry to hear you have thrush (TMI) have they tested at the clinic to make sure??  sending you lots of   and  

Nudge - Sendinng you loads of   , thinking of you at this time!

lisacat - Welcome and congrats on being PUPO - you will get you used to the jargon - took me a while!  I haven't had bleed either, but I believe that not everyone gets it!!!

PeppermintT - congratulations on et and   for 20th

LaRubiax - Congratulations on you BFP you give us hope!    

moocat - sounds like you have a proper little fighter on board - sending you lots of    for the 23rd.

Sorry if I have missed anyone out!!!  Not having too bad a day now but didn't start off that well, I was really    this morning!  It's only 7 days left until otd - still having some af type pains and I am very bloated, I have also started with a heartburn type feeling - does anyone else head this  I was chatting with dh this morning and we were talking about the tx - I'm so scared of it not working that I cannot even imagine myself pg but then I was asking him how he felt.  He was telling me he is just waiting and seeing - he is really worried if it does not work as he will be strong for us and won't talk about it!  I find it so difficult and have to say that this site is my sanity!!!!  as long as can get past Tuesday (which is length of time last tx) I will be happier!     that we all get our dreams and can see lots of bfps.

Must keep my pma!!!!  going to have a lie down and read my book for awhile!!

Sending everyone lots of         for this   time!!!

Love
NickyJS


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Have done a boots HPT, it had pink horizontal line with a very faint vertical line.
Just got back in from lunch and have got some brown spotting so not holding out much hope now..... 

Marsha
xxxx


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Dear girls,

Can I please join please? 
I am now starting second week of 2WW and after a reasonable 1st week, I am now going slightly  
Have 2 great blasts on board,  so am desperately trying not to get too excited in case it doesn't work out again.
Reading all your stories makes me feel a bit better though, good to know I am not on my own.

Wishing everybody all the best in this crazy time and lots of     's

And of course have a lovely Easter weekend!

Myrna


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Beep* ~ i'm really sorry AF showed up hun.....many hugs 

*Sam* ~ ah, hun....so sorry to see your news too. Take care 

*Bizi* ~ gutted for you....really am. Sending healing hugs 

*Farehamgirl* ~ oh, there's too many BFNs  So sorry you are having to go through this 

*Em* ~ so sorry it didn't work out this time but good on you for feeling positive. Have a lovely time camping....hope it's not raining too much 

*Alison* ~ i don't think it's anything to worry about hun, lots of ladies have have CM on their 2ww 

*Spanner* ~ loads of luck for your next cycle...see you on here soon then 

*Nicky* ~ sending you some PMA  Hope you are managing to get some sleep 

*Nudge* ((((hugs)))) everything crossed for you....really hope Mon/Tues brings good news  

Thanks *Scoobyboo* ~ all changed 

Hi *Mrs B and Sp69* ~ hope you are doing ok 

Hi *Nicksy* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you and your embie. How cute is your doggy!  

Hi *Lil, Kat, Lou, Lisa cat, PeppermintT, Moocat and Myrna* ~ welcome to you all too. Happy chatting and _loads_ of luck       

*Marsha* ~ everything crossed for fab levels on Tuesday. I'm sure you are still in there with a chance hun       

*KJM* ~ congratulations......fab news. Don't feel bad at all hun....it's great to get such good news on here 

*Sally* ~ wow, congratulations. Glad you are home....hope you aren't feeling too bad after the lap 

Love and luck everyone  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## bizi5 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages of support.
Yesterday was a tough day, not helped by me coming down with a fluey bug. But today we're feeling more positive, and looking forward to the next cycle. Maybe that will be our time.

Really sorry to hear about everyone else who has been unlucky   

Delighted to hear about some BFPs as well, we need that hope.

Bizi xx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hi ladies hope it's ok to join your board . Am wide awake thinking about et this lunchtime . So many questions plus still getting cramps from pessary progesterone.
Can anyone who has already got bfp let me know if they rested all day and any other following days after et.
Also did u eat or drink anything special . I heard eggs were good and any other protein and also. Bananas and brazil nuts . 
Any help appreciated ladies 
Good luck to everyone for their 2 ww . Will be checking in every day 
Xxxx
Laura


----------



## LaRubiaX (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Laura,
Just seen your message re what to do after ET.  I had mine implanted in London on Mother's Day early afternoon, so while I was told to take it easy we had to get out of town, plus then go on to visit both sets of parents for Mother's Day (neither of whom have any idea we've been having any treatment).  After that though I put my feet up for the rest of the day, and took the following day off work, then went back to work as normal.  It was good to try to keep busy!
As for food, I was told to follow a high protein diet, such as lean meat, dairy and snacking on nuts.  I must admit I've been trying to ensure my diet is as good as possible over the last few weeks but that's also because I'm paranoid I'm going to be hit with foetal developmental problems again like I did last time, and am doing everything I can to prevent it!
My clinic told me that the key was just to be happy - which is probably good advice.  Do the best you can, what you think will fit in best with your life and try not to worry too much.  I think it's just the luck of the draw with this.
Wishing you all the luck in the world,
Sally


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

I've been having a mixed bag of brown and red when wiping  .  Rang the clinic and they advised me to up the pessaries which I have done, all seems okay now.  Going crazy   yesterday and after lots of googling and searching on here I found I had had similar on my first cycle this time last year, which went onto a BFP.  This has made me feel better    .  It's so hard though isn't it!

Nicky, I think I may be norty and test on the 15th, the due date calculator on here gives me a test date then  .  I know my clinic tend to stretch it out, I was quite surprised my test date was as late.  When did you have ET were you blasts or 3 day transfer?  Heartburn sounds good hon        .

Laura welcome to the madness that is the 2ww wishing you lots of luck            x

Myrna, welcome hon, I too was doing fine the first week and then the madness   kicked in  , it's crazy isn't it lol.

marshajr                          

LaRubia    to you hon, sorry to hear you had to go to hospital      .  However, woop woop on your          

PeppermintT welcome hon, sending you lots of         

Louj


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi sally thanks for your message  had the call from the hospital this morning . Husband answered it and said they said we have 2 good blastocysts to put back. We said we only really wanted one put back but he said one of the blastocysts may not make it so to put 2 back . Bit upset now and had a few tears as there were seven on thurs and now only these two left. Got everything crossed now . He also said that there is only a 25% chance of twins if we put two back. Not sure if I am Reading more into it than I need to x
Laura


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Laura,

We had a similar situation this time.
I had 12 eggs of which 9 fertilized (yeah!!) and they called us on the day of planned ET that of them 6 were so good they good not choose and that if we waited 2 days it was easier to pick the best ones. We were really over the moon   and said yes of course that's fine.
So when we got to the hospital for ET they told us that they had 2 really good blasts, but unfortunately the rest was not good. 
We decided to have them both put in, but like you I was very disappointed   that the rest didn't make it and was wondering about if these were going to make it.
After couple of days got over the disappointment and I am just really happy we still have 2 embies and hope one or both will make it.

I think it is a lottery in the end and am sure if it's meant to be, it's meant to be.
Good luck with you ET and a big  

Myrna


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi LouJ,

Good luck with the 15th sending you lots of    and    for a bfp!!!!!  I had ec on the 2nd and et on the 4th, so quick, on here the calculator says the 18th but Hewitt are doing a dols trial so to test on teh 17th!  Finding even that hard!!!!!  So I'm defo not the 15th, ooh so excited for you keeping everuthing crossed.  Let me know how you get on, if you do it early!!! Looked at calculator though and means a really nice present for christmas day    (PMA).

Feeling better today the sun is shining and dh and I been out for a walk.  Just doing a quick check on what going on then going to sit in the garden with my book!!  Glad the heartburn feeling a good sign.  Af seems to have dropped off a bit but also (.)(.) not so sure today (TMI) but not sure if this a good or bad sign!!!  Oh this is so   our bodies send us completly   during this 2ww!! 

SEnding everyone lots of        and      for bfp's 

Huge     to all with a bfn 

Love
NickyJS


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls, thought I would join you for 2 weeks!
Had 2 blasts and 1 morula put back on 9th, OTD 21st April.
Hope I will cope better on my 2WW than I did last time!!
I found the first week was fine, but the second was terrible, and I was soooo bad with the early testing!!!

     to all
luv Nikki XX


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

Louj said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Nicky, I think I may be norty and test on the 15th, the due date calculator on here gives me a test date then . I know my clinic tend to stretch it out, I was quite surprised my test date was as late.


LouJ - you've got me all eager now - where is the date calculator on here? MY ET was several days before yours and my test date is meant to be the 15th, I think Care are just mean!


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Mrs B,

If you go to the home page on the left had side it is above the bmi test.  You put in your ec date and it gives you all the details of tests, and edd.

good luck
NickyJS


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

H ladies justwant to say thank you for all your support this morning . Everything went as well as it could at this stage. The two blastocysts were very good they saidand one had expanded . We were able to see them on a big screen and watch then go up into the syringe . So now just a waiting game x good luck to everyone else this week . Keep us posted on your progress 
X x x
Laura


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mrs B

What did your date come out as?  I had 5 days blasts put back so that does shave a couple of days of test date  .

Louj


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Catch up in a bit but he's the link to the due date calculator 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Mrs B - are you going to test early?  I have used the calculator and I have to test 3 days after the calc date based on what Care have advised.

That must mean that you are due to test now??


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the link LizzyB and NickyJS.  Louj - it comes out as Monday rather than Wednesday, so it has knocked a couple of days off.

Emmib - I think I MAY test Tuesday morning, but this is mainly because I was thinking of going back to work on Tues but am reluctant to go back if it's negative as I think I need some time at home, don't want to be returning to questions of where I've been until I've had a few days to accept it.  So the calculator on here suggested testing AFTER the date Care said, that's odd, I thought they were overly cautious.  So your OTD will be Friday will it?


AlisonK - so so sorry to hear af came.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

2ww Testers

Alison, want to send you a huge  , I'm so sorry  .

Emmib, did you put your egg collection date into the calculator?  I was just wondering if your put your transfer date in by mistake?  Just that on all my cycles it's always been a couple of days early        .  I would just go for the date the clinic advises if the FF calculator comes out later  .

Sorry girls, If I've caused confusion, I just get so impatient on the 2ww I am always looking for ways to cut the time out  . I think ultimately the clinic give you the date they do for a reason so you get a no doubt result, although even still there are ladies who test negative on OTD and get a positive later as they have a later implanter     .

Mrs B my OTD is Friday (clinic date) but on here it's Wednesday, I may see if I can last until Thursday and hit the middle date  .  

Laura ET sounded like it went really well hon         .  Welcome to the madness of the 2ww  .

Nicky, hope you enjoyed the sunshine with your book yesterday  .  We had lunch out in the garden and I did a bit of light gardening, was nice to get out as was on bed rest Friday.  What's a dols test   ?  Yes hon it will be a fab   chrimbo pressie.

Nikki France, welcome hon and lots of         stay away from the p   sticks  .

Well I have had no more red, pinky or brown so hoping all is well now  .  I have been quite dizzy though and heady, is anyone else feeling like this?

Myrna, PeppermintT, how are you doing?

Lots of          for all of us.

Aww we have a pub and a friend neighbour and colleague one of the few who know about our treatment has just dropped me in a Easter egg, bless her.  I haven't been around in the evening for a couple of nights since clinic told me to take it more easily and DH told her what was going on.  Really pleased as we ate most of the choccies that DH bought yesterday  .

Speak soon, everything crossed xxxxx

Louj


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Louj

What can I say - hormone mush for brains at the moment.  Yes it did come out 3 days earlier.  But we have decided to stick to the clinic date of 17th.  I have read so much about results changing, I would hate for it to go either way, have 3 days and then it changes the other way.

Although this morning, getting the AF feelings.  Bit of back ache, bit of tummy pains.  I dont know when to expect  if it comes as the drugs have already extended my cycle so cant say for sure.

With my IUI  was always a couple of days late, but then my cycle wasnt extended.


----------



## lisa_cat (May 18, 2008)

Alison - sorry to hear the sad news, sending plenty of  

Now on day 5 post transfer of blasts, keep getting mild cramps in the lower back, bit like AF pains but not painful.  I felt dizzy yesterday whilst out and about and this morning I felt dizzy again.  How about anyone else, any 2ww symptoms to share and obsess over?  

I cant stop eating today, DH keeps trying to ban me from the easter eggs because im PUPO but its not working.


----------



## MyrnaH (Sep 10, 2008)

oh noooooo, started bleeding this morning. First thought implantation bleeding but it seems too late for it really.
On 4 April 5 day blasts put back in...
please let it stop! 

Myrna


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello there

so much to catch up on...

alisonk - so sorry to hear your news.

myrnah - have you called your clinic? there could be all number of reasons for your bleeding. i hope this works for you...

louj - sounds like good advice from your clinic - hope it stays away for good.

larubia - congratulations!!

emmib - how are you feeling now? so difficult to guess what any of our symptoms mean. however, i do know that early pregnancy and af symptoms can feel very similar (every time i've been pregnant i've felt as if af is about to appear)  i feel a bit like that now, but am sure it would be far too soon- this is all such a rollercoaster, though, isn't it?

peppermintt, nicksy, kat79, mrsb, sp69, nudge, moocat, nikkifrance, nickyjs, laura and anyone i might have accidentally missed- i hope everyone is doing well.

have been reading all the posts about early testing, and while it's way too early for me to even be thinking of it now, i couldn't stop myself having a look on the date calculator, where my otd came out as a day earlier than my clinic said. i've got a meeting all day on my official date and don't think i could bear to find out the result in the morning, so may well go for it a day early, if i get that far. we'll see. at the moment, i just have very sore (.)(.), still very bloated, tho the nurse told me that would prob last for the whole 2ww, am v tired, and keep imagining all kinds of twitches and twinges in my tummy. i want to time travel the next 10 days!

anyway, hope everyone is having a great bank hol weekend and enjoying the sun. back to some college work for me tomorrow, even though term doesn't start for another week - have a got the biggest pile of marking anyone could imagine!

lots of luck to anyone testing over the weekend

lil xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Alison* ~ i'm really so sorry AF showed up......take care and many hugs 

*Myrna* ~ hope the bleeding has eased up hun  

Hi *Laura* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun and what tx are you having?  

Hi *Nikki* ~ welcome to you too...lots of luck  

Hope everyone's had a lovely Easter day 

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi lizzy thanks for your message we has a 5 day blastocyst transfer yesterday and test day is 20 th April. 
Still getting stomach cramps and trying to eat as much as I can to keep my protein and other vit up but am not at all hungry and want to sleep loads. Did anyone else feel the same after their transfer 
X x
Laura


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks for the welcome girls, and thanks Lizzy for putting me on the list  
luv Nikki X


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Had a bad day today  . Really bad stomach cramps and bloating which hasn't helped. I am sure its just the pessaries, but generally feeling very down and negative. Is this normal??   

Louj and Lizzy - thanks for the welcome messages and adding me to the list 

Alison k - sending you big hugs, so sorry you didn't get to test    

Myrnah -   positive thinking hun and fingers crossed the bleeding maybe nothing to worry about

llbean - I am not sure what to do about testing either. I am suppose to be working 14 hour shift the day of testing and i don't think i could get through it if i got a negative result. The date calculator on here make my test date the day earlier to, so maybe i'll test that day instead.

Hope you all had a lovely easter 

Moocat x x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI All

Can I join this thread.  I had a day 3 ET on 11th April and OTD is 24th April!  

Hi to everyone.

Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi sledge how are u x u had your et the same day as me. How are u feeling today x x
Laura x


----------



## marshajr (Jun 6, 2008)

Well A/F turned up yesterday, felt like my stomach was being ripped out!
So I think we have our result..... 

Marsha
xxxxx


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Marsha - sorry to hear your news honey.   

Laura - feeling OK apart from a very bloated stomach.  Am trying to be very positive about the whole thing...which is easy on the first few days.  I find the second week is always the hardest.  Great that you had blasts replaced - that is good news!

Moocat - try and be positive.  I know it hard.  

Who's next for testing?  Let's hope for lots of BFPs!!

Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning Ladies! 

Pretty please can i join you- I'm going out of my MIND   

Had 2 little 6 cell good quality frosties   put back in on Wednesday and I'm going loopy already!! All was going well until last night, i have been kept busy with my little boy, but in bed last night the dreaded AF pains started to kick in    

Altho i have done this 3 previous times, its still as awful as ever!!

Had had some twinges and AF pains but thats about it. I always get tempted to test early and got a positive at day 10 on my cycle that it worked so i will be testing at the weekend!  

Soo many people on here so it will take me a while!

Sorry to read about all the BFN's recently   Lots of huggles to you all, so hard to get a negative .xxxxxxxxx

Hope to see lots of BFP's on the way    

Look forward to chatting!


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi!!! So glad this site exits. I'm in my 2nd wk of  and am slowly going nuts  Test date 16th April. So tempted to test 1-2 days early, but also terrified.

 to all 
 to all 

 to all!!!!!!!!!

Susiemax x


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hi there

marshajr - really sorry to hear your news - big hugs. 

rose39 - congratulations! i hope things continue to go well for you.

bendybird - my transfer was weds too, and i've been through all kinds of aches and pains, now seems to have settled into bloated tummy and very sore up top. 

laura - i was absolutely exhaused for 3 days after my transfer, and ended up deciding that was normal - after all, we've been pumping vast amounts of drugs into our systems, overworking our ovaries, and have also had the sedation drugs and e/c, which must traumatise our bodies on some level. that's my excuse anyway. tthough i have to say that now i'm back to eating myself stupid again.

moocat - i'm sure just a day early for testing must be ok - i guess we have to balance out the possibility of an inaccurate result with the other commitments we have on the day, and i know that i certainly don't want to do a test in the morning, then go staright off to a 7 hour meeting!

hope everyone else is going well. what a lovely sunny day (well, it is here, anyway)

lots of love

lil xx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Nikki - Fantastic news on et and sending you lots of   for the 21st.

Laura - Good luck to you sending you lots of  

Allison - sending you big     on your news - take one day at a time!

Mrs B - have you tested or are you doing it tomorrow?  Sending you lots of   

Luoj - Saturday was lovely sitting in the garden enjoying the sun and reading my book - your lunch sounded just like a summers day - keeping fingers crossed this weather holds!!  The DOLS is a trial that the LWW are doing, you test a day earlier on day 13 after et and if you get a bfp you are then put on the trial, they are testing to see if taking pessaries for a further 10 weeks can help with the development and lower the chance of m/c.  If they can prove that it does work then they are hoping to have it rolled out across the country - because at the moment most clinics just do it for the 2 weeks.  Also you mentioned that you were having dizzy spells - I was like that on Saturday and again today.  We were in bhs and I came out of the lift and felt all strange, I had to sit down in a chair for 10mins to get myself together!!  Today sitting in chair and came over all funny - thinking this could be a positive sign!!!      Also last night woke at 2.30 with thumping headache and wanting to be sick, but dh thinks this could be mothers cooking    could be right   

Em - good luck for the 17th 

Em & Lisa-cat - I have had af pains all the way through this tx and I have heard from others who had the same and got a bfp.  Sending you lots of   

Myrna - Sending you big   and lots of   that you are ok now.

Lil - hope the college work is going well today!

Moocat - hope you having a better day today sending you lots of  

Sledge - welcome to the   - this is such a great support!!

Marsha - sending you huge   , so sorry to hear your news!

Bendybird - sending you lots of  

Rose - Congratulations on your        so pleased for you -   that this is the start for all of us!!!

Susiemax - welcome to the  , sending you lots of  

Well as said earlier had a good day yesturday at mums but last night did not feel well and I was up for about an hour feeling sick (wasn't) but did not feel well!  Then this morning had another dizzy spell - feeling a bit more positive today - just need to get over tomorrow and then will feel happier (time I got bfn last tx) on 10 day of 2ww and only 4 days to test day - funny you usually wish leave to take for ever but not this one wishing it was friday already! Just   that a bfp as had my letter on Saturday to say my other egg could not be frozen  , that was our hope if this was not good - but PMA PMA PMA we will get the bfp we desire as with everyone else of ff!!!

Sending you all lots of   ,    and   for bfp's!
NickyJS


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls

Was feeling incredibly weird, dizzy, headachey and bleeding had stopped.  Took my BP this morning and it was in the ideal range, I would normally sit at normal  .

Anyway I did a test, I know it is very norty   

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!

      

      

      

Will come back with personals later, sorry head is spinning a bit  .

Louj


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

LouJ - Fanatastic news        on your    - this is the sign for all of us and the start of the bfp's -  

Love
NickyJS


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!        and congratulations      Louj on your   It has filled me with lots of positive     vibes again!! Here's to loads more   for us all over the next few weeks


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations to all the mummies to be with their 's.

I still have a bit of AF pain again today, back ache and twinges.  OTD is 4 days away now, maybe they will pass quickly maybe not, was tempted to get a test in the shops earlier but chickened out!  Dont want to get a -ive again, that might make me wait until Friday.


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Rose and Louj - fantastic news on your bfps!

Bendybird and lili bean - I had my ET on weds too. Are you both testing on 20th April too? Hope so; I like safety in numbers 

Wow! there are soooo many people on here I am finding it difficult to keep track (NickyJS _how_ do you do it?) so apologies for the lack of many personals.

Only 7 more sleeps until OTD and the nerves are starting to check in big time. I keep trying to think of things to occupy myself but they are either out of bounds (big box of chocolates, glass of wine, swim and sauna, run in the park) or just too mind numbing for words (work, paying house bills, OMG housework!)

Guess I'll have to stick with scouring FF

Keep sane everyone!
Px


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hi peppermint just a quick one to say thinking of u . Am testing on the 20 th as well . Had two 5 day blastocysts put back on sat x have u had many symptoms x 
Laura x


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi ladies can I join you.

I had et on Saturday with a grade 1 4 cell and a 1- 5 cell put back.  This is my third tx without any frosties on any tx including this.  There is a possibility I could have embryo arrest as the spare embies never continue to divide, but won't know the findings of that until I go in for my follow up app.  I have been really down and convinced it isn't going to work so to hear about Rose's story has really given me a shot of hope.  My only problem now is that I did some weeding in the garden yesterday and today, not too much, but I am worried that perhaps I shouldn;t have - what do you think?  I am also using my laptop on a cushion as I read something about the heat of it not being good  

Symptoms wise I don't really have any apart from the pessary boobs.


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

PeppermintT - I make notes as I go through from my last post otherwise there is no way I would be able to keep - we all natter so much - Good job I think it helps to keep us sane (well ish)!!

Jessamine - You can only do what you feel comfortable with, at my clinic they said that light gardening was fine and to wear gloves!  sending you lots of    and welcom to the thread!!

dh and I went for a lovely walk along the canal, which kind of takes your mind of things - but then you start to picture the future!  (PMA).  Came back and I have been sat in the garden enjoying the last of the sun and my book!!!  In work tomorrow   but thankfully only for the day and then off for the rest of the week - roll on Tuesday night - then will feel better!!!  (4 days to go!!)

Sending everyone     and  
NickyJS


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

please can I join here now that I am pupo? (i am not stalking Jessamine of Louj I promise!!).

I had 3 x embies (1 x 14 cell, 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell on day 4) at ET yesterday and they are poor quality too after first 2 x TX of good quality so hearing from Rose has really bolstered my  . 

Loads of love and luck for us all.
L
xxxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies is it okay to "hop on board"?

I had a day 5 transfer on Saturday. My embbies were 1x hatching blast (grade 1) and 1x expanding blast (grade 1) so feeling very hopeful.

A massive congratulations to the ladies who have got their much deserved BFPs and my heartfelt hugs for those who didnt quite make it this time  

ash


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

LouJ and Rose - congratulations!

Emmib, sounds like you're being sensible.  I too have been having af pains, but for days and days, which NEVER happens when AF is due, usually only a few hours before, and have been reassured by the ladies on here talking about the prevalence of them and this not necessarily indicating a BFN.    No symptoms here apart from nausea for the first 1/2 of the day and have lost my sweet tooth a bit but that could mean anything!


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome  

rose I would like to say I was completely relaxed but i have    since et, but no more, I have just done my relaxation cd and I am going to PMA myself until I burst  

lentil you stalk away  

dh has to go for an operation tomorrow so although it is not anything major in an op way it is in a physical way as it could affect his sight.  I am going to focus on his recovery now to keep myself away from symptom checking and wallowing and to repay him for all his PMA.


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

p.s rose - did they give you any further information on embryo arrest? how to prevent it?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Marsha* ~ ever so sorry hun....many healing hugs 

Thanks *Laura* 

Hi *Sledge, Bendybird, Susiemax, Jessamine, Lentil and Ash* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all      

*Jessamine* ~ hope your DHs op goes well tomorrow 

*Rose* ~ congratulations!! Fab news for you hun....enjoy that lovely  

*Lou* ~ oh wow, congratulations to you too......really pleased for you hun 

Sorry it's a quick one but hope everyone's ok 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## sp69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey....

Many congratulations on the recent    , its great to hear good news and gives the rest of us hope.

Lots of     for those with bad news, dont give up...

The madness of waiting continues and gets more difficult to deal with as the OTD approaches. Wednesday isnt very far but am very tempted to test tomorrow. I've got a HPT and will see tomorrow if i have enough courage to test, otherwise Wed it is...

 for a   , sending everyone lots of     and    


Bye for now


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

hi everyone
so many posts - i can't keep track!  Glad to see some BFPs. Congrats and enjoy! I have prob done too much as i kinda knew in my heart it hadn'y worked.  this morning tested and got a BFN - which i kinda knew as i had been bleeding a bit.  Wish i had thought to ring the clinic to up the pessaries but didn't want to be a nag.  silly eh?  feeling sad and angry on and off but trying to be positive.  Gonna ring clinic tomor and see what they say.  Wanna go for bloods anyway but know this is daft!  
Thanks to everyone for support and Lizzy for being so meticulous in answering and following and giving advice.  Will still follow - i am addicted!  Hubby rolling his eyes at me now!  

Good luck all!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Just hopping on to say good luck for testing today to Alison, Nudge and Kat    .

Hope everyone is doing well.
L
xxxx


----------



## SOWANNABABY (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this crazy rollercoaster ride.

I had Donor IUI on 3rd & 4th April in Czech Republic and my OTD is this friday. I feel like I am going out of my mind. I have had a few symptoms like, feel sicky most of the day, tired and crampy . However today I have got the classic achy thighs that I get just before the AF arrives so I was full of hope and now feel a bit deflated.

This is my first treatment ever and am finding this is so up and down.

Has anyone had these symptoms and got a BFP?

Fingers crossed for everyone that is waiting to test and   for anyone that didn't get the result they wanted.

xxxxxJoxxxxxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

nudge - sorry for your news    

lentil - thanks for the PM, DH eye op appears to have gone well (fingers crossed!) now just have to wait and see, parden the pun


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Would love to be added to the list. Had FET last week at LWC with my partners embryo's as she developed OHSS and her fibroid grew with all the extra estrogen, she has to have it removed which could be a week in hospital and up to 6 months recovery. So we decided that I'll take the pressure off us and try with the last 2 embryo's in freeze. So my OTD is the 23 April.

Been looking over old messages and noticed a lot of BFP which is exciting and encouraging! 
Good Luck everyone!  

Laydee6


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Laydee - welcome to the thread.  Your story sounds great - it is wonderful that you have been able to carry your partners embryo's.  What an incredibly bonding experience?  Although I am sure your partner (and you) are wishing she wasn't so poorly with OHSS - I hope she recovers soon, and you both have a fab BFP to look forward too.  Our OTD is the 24th too.

Nudge - sorry for your sad news.  

Sowanababy - good luck honey.

Hi to everyone else on the 2WW     for lots more BFPs.

Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sp* ~ did you test hun? Lots of luck for tomorrow  

*Nudge* ~ how about you ......did you test again today?  

Hi *Jo* ~ welcome to the thread. Symptoms of early pg can be so similar to AF so it's really hard to tell hun....have a look at this thread, it might help  Lots of luck for your test on Friday  

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

*LAYDEE6* ~ welcome to you too...hope your DP is back on her feet soon, sounds like you've had a tough time. Lots of luck for the 23rd...hope I'll be putting up a BFP for you too  

*Jessamine* ~ hope DH is ok......pleased the op went well 

Hi *Sledge* ~ i was posting at the same time as you 

It's very quiet on here today, hope everyone's ok 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

It has been very quiet on here - I hope it is because so many are celebrating   

Emi - How are you doing today?  I hope the af pains have settled!! sending you lots of   

Jessamine, Ash - Welcome to the 2ww  , sending you lots of   

Lentil - Welcome as well to the 2ww  !  I was glad to hear dh op went well!!!  sending you both lots of   

Mrs B - How are you today?  Wish I could loose my sweet tooth!!    Hope the sickness has calmed down!! sending you lots of  

SP69 - did you test today or is it tomorrow?  sending you lots of  

Nudge - I am so sorry!!!  sending you big  

Alison & Kat - How are you both doing?  do you test today or tomorrow?  Sending you both lots of  

Sowannababy & Laydee6 - Welcome to the  , sending you both lots of   for your 2ww!

Well I was in work today, thank goodness only for today  !  Didn't feel to bad this morning when got up, didn't feel well driving into work, felt a bit like car sickness, which I do suffer from but only as a passenger never as the driver.  Morning went well but then about 1.00pm was feeling really sick, went out for a stroll and it calmed down.  Afternoon went well, came home safely    Unfortunatly my af pains have started up again and I have had a strange discharge (TMI) so I am   that everything is ok!!!!  Please don't let this be it     Only 3 days til test day, so for the next few days I don't think I will be straying too far from the house just in case!! Sorry for the me post, need to get my PMA back, maybe a good night sleep will help!!!

Sending you all lots of    and    for our dreams to come true
Love
NickyJS


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Laura W - hi testing buddy! Congrats on what sounds like a very promising ET. I haven't really had any symptoms. Had quite a few night sweats which doesn't fill me with optimism and felt a bit 'stretchy' down below for a couple of days post ET but that's about it   How about you?

Lentil - welcome to the thread; i think I posted on a thread with you back at the end of last year? Really hoping that this is the last time posting for both of us  

Jessamine - glad dh's op went well; I've been reading your 2ww diary and really hope things turn out well for you  

Nudge - sorry to hear your news   did you still go for the test anyway? Stranger things have happened, you know ...

Big    to all those testing in the next day or so. In some ways I can't wait for OTD to come but in other ways I'm dreading it. 

NickyJS - I thought you might have a method; very impressive!

Am slowly going mad out here in 2ww land, particularly as I don't really have any symptoms. I've worked out that I am only on CD23 in the 'real world' so I guess I wouldn't have any AF signs at this point usually - as I'm a 28-30 day girl. I just wish I felt a bit dizzy or something as I have in the past. 

Roll on monday
Px


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Hope everyone is ok??


This threadis so busy i find it hard to do personals, it will take me a while to get into the swing of this!  

Nugde   will you still do a test anyhooo?  

Peppermint- im the same, im desperate for some symptoms    I have had the slightest AF feelings a few ights when in bed but thats it!  I want to feel sick and dizzy!  I might have to run down the stairsw with no bra on so my boobies astart to hurt   i'd feel better if they did.  I didnt have any symptoms on the cycle i got my LO from so im hoping all is ok? Will you be testing early   

Jess- glad to read dp's op went well   

Mrs B are you stil feeing sick??

Nicky- only 2 days till test day   How are you holding up?   

Laydee6 your poor dp, wishing her a speeding revcoversy!

Well, this time last week i was neveroulsy waiting for my call to see how the first two snowbabies did in the thaw ! One week donw and one to go!  Im going to test the weekend, i just wish i could peek my head into the future and  see the result!

Opps got to go brb.x


----------



## kat79 (Feb 9, 2009)

Dear all - just a quickie as at work, but BFP!!!!!! Sooo happy! Still seems unreal!

love and luck to all

kat
xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Girls  

Kat79 Congratulations hon woo hoo        

bendy bird, not long now hon, your in the final week, everything crossed       

PeppermintT, try not to worry about having no symptoms, I didn't have any on my first BFP and talking to lots of girls on here lots have symptomless 2ww's           

Nicky, how are you this morning hon, hope a good nights sleep made you feel better this morning, I have everything crossed for test date    Sending you lots of             

Laydee, welcome to the thread hon  , hope your partner is feeling a bit better, amazing that you are able to carry the embryo's.  Everything crossed that when DP is fully recovered you will have a little one to look after too  

SOWANNABABY, all the very best for testing, everything crossed for you       

nudge,   honey, my DH does loads of   when I am on here  

sp69           

Jessamine hope DH is doing well and how are you doing?         

emmib           

Mrs B, how is it going for you?         


moocat how are you doing hon?  Here's a bit more positive energy to keep you going         

Here's to lots more BFP's        .

Louj


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

congratulations Kat      
Hope you have a wonderful 8 months ahead!!

I have been struggling to keep up with the thread, so busy.
Have been feeling really sick and dizzy most of the time. Dunno if that is good or not but didn't have that on my last BFP.

Soooo tempted to get out the pee sticks!!  

 and   to all
luv Nikki X


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have double posted cause i would like to join this thread.  Am currently going crazy on the 2ww.  I am 10 days post FET, my test date is this Monday 20th April.

Symptoms so far have been very very light.  A couple of times i have noticed vvvlight brown CM.  And vvvvlight cramps.  Dont know whether i am making them up...
My breasts are really painful and veiny due to cyclogest. 
Yesterday i literally couldnt stop going to the loo and constantly feel like i need to go for a wee or havent finished.  It's not burning or hurting but i am guessing it is cystitis....has anyone else had this on 2ww

I did a test this morning (first response) it was negative am not too sure if i have done it too early?  I am also really confused about my embryos and what stage they would be at whether they would have implanted yet.  FET was 10 days ago and they were 5 cells put back in on day 2.

Sorry for all questions i think i am going mad. 
Babydust to everyone going to start reading this thread from the begining!
Monkey
xxx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

You have tested way too early!  
Last time I tested 5 days early, and I had 5 day embies transferred. got a BFN, then 3 days later a BFP.
You have to be patient and test with me on Monday  

 Nikki X


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

hi nikkki, 
i am testing on monday as well and going out of my mind this week. how slow can one week go. Alwayst the same when you are waiting for something .
does anyone know if it is ok to drive in the 2WW

laura x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Nikki!!
thanks for advice!!

Aaah i thought i was ok to test cause it says upto 6 days early on pack.  Was totally confused   by the whoel embryo thing....  I am sooo tired from drugs my brain doesnt know what it is doing. 

Will deffo hold off till monday with you and Laura!
babydust and stickyvibes to everyone. 


xxx


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello

have had a couple of days off and this has all got so busy!!

louj and kat79 - huge congratulations on your bfps!!! that's wonderful news and let's hope we see some more on here over the coming days.

nudge - so sorry to hear your news. look after yourself.

peppermintt - i'm supposed to be testing on the 22nd, as i had 2 day embies put back, but am not sure if i'm going to be able to hold out that long! so we may end up being test-day companions after all!

nickyjs, emmib and so wanna baby - good luck for your tests this week. nicky, hope you're enjoying being off work - i certainly am!

laura w - time seems to be going sooo slowly at the moment, i feel exactly the same. my clinic said it was absolutely fine to drive during the 2ww - there were a couple of things they said not to do for the first 3 days (but driving wasn't one of them) and basically just to carry on as normal.

lentil - congrats on your transfer, let's hope those embies are settling in nicely.

jessamine - hope your dh is making a good recovery.

laydee6 - how amazing that they were able to transfer your partner's embryos to you, really good luck!

nikki france - i've bene feleing sick on and off too, not sure whether it 'means' anything or not! 

monkey1, ashjee and everyone else, lots of luck for your 2wws. sp69, how are you doing? 

i feel as if i'm slowly going mad. got very down yesterday - suddenly felt quite inexplicably miserable. it hung around for a few hours, then met a friend for the afternoon which cheered me up. feeling much perkier today, but have just got the sorest (.) (.) imaginable. has everyone got this? i'm putting it all down to the progesterone (!), but this really is a funny time, isn't it? my dp has gone back to work and i'm still on holiday, and finding it really hard to concentrate on all the horrible marking and things i have to do. oh well! 

lots of love and luck to everyone

lil xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

hi girls,

thanks very much for your good wishes, dh op seems to have gone well it is now just a case of waiting to see if it continues   

lillibean - I too have tender (.)(.)'s but it seems worse at night when I get undressed, i think it is my cyclogest as I have had this on all tx's

welcome aboard monkey, stay away from the pee sticks!

nikki - stay away from the pee sticks!

kat - OMG congratulations    

bendybird - was really interested to read that you didn't have any signs on your BFP tx as it gives me some hope.  hope you get a BFP this time too.

peppermint - how scary to think that someone is actually reading my diary   i hope i havn't bored you too much  

sorry to anyone I have missed but to those that need it    

as for me still nothing really to report.  if i had to say anything it would be tender (.)(.) but had them last tx's and this time i have had the odd dizzy spell, no longer than 2-3 seconds but about 5 in the last few days, don't think it means anything but     it does.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

*monkey *Don't worry, it is so hard to wait in the second week, the first week seems to go okay, but the last 6 or 7 days are a nightmare IMO!!! I have been sooo tempted, ,but after last time (when I cried and cried for BFN) I am trying to be more patient!
Some people like to test early if they had an HCG shot, just to be sure the shot is out of their system, so they know then if they get a BFP it is not a false one, does that make sense? So at least you have found out that you have cleared any HCG out of your system.
*Jessamine,* I know I know, the  will come and get me  I only have 4 tests and I am determined not to buy anymore, so the earliest I can test is Saturday!!!!!!!!!!
*lil,* I don't have sore boobs yet, didn't get that til later last time, but they are veiny, I put that down to the prog. I just have the sicky, dizzy thing, again could be the prog, but didn't have it last time?? µNo other symptoms yet, and yes it is driving me crazy. Never gets any easier does it. I am sooooo impatient!!
*laura,* glad I have company on Monday. I am supposed to be Tuesday, but for various reasons am going for Monday. One day can't hurt can it? 
BTW I have been told it is best to keep driving to a minimum as the clutch does use muscles in your tummy, but i have driven a little bit, case of having to!

I am starting to get quite bored. Trying to get stuck into a good book, but keep thinking about my tummy and if I can feel anything  
Quite mad!!
 to all
luv Nikki X


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all be SO welcoming!

I am bored too going mental looking at websites but i do find it very comforting on this website.

Am off to acupuncture now maybe she can help with my bladder!!

xxxx
babydust and stickyvibes


----------



## sp69 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi ladies...

Hope you are enjoying the sunshine?

I did a HPT yesterday morning and had to get DH to tell me the result as i couldnt do it myself  
Unfortunately it was   and it was confirmed by the clinic today    

Life seems to be so unfair but we pick up the pieces and carry on..... 
This chapter comes to an end and we wait for the next chapter to begin as we continue the long journey that lies ahead of us.

Wishing you all the very best of luck, sending lots of     and     
Dont give up hope cos thats what keeps us going.

Thank you very much for the support and messages, this website is a godsend.

SP.....x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

monkey: I got BFP on First Response 3 days before OTD, I had FET as well. Going by how dark the line was, it's possible I'd have got faint BFP the day before.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

sp69


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

so sorry SP69, don't give up trying   be strong,
luv Nikki X


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi 
just wanted to let u all know I'm out this month got my AF today   sooo unhappy it was so positive this month don't know how much more i can take, i don't think DP can take much more either.
good look to everyone hope you all get a little miracle


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

sp69 - so very sorry to hear your result - take good care of yourself over the next few days and gather strength for the future

lil xx


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all those BFP   , big hugs to everyone who has had BFN   and big welcome   to all the newbies 

Eight more days until i can test and i think i am slowly going insane   !!! i have no real systoms either, apart from sore (.)(.) which everyone seems to be suffering thanks to those lovely pessaries! generally i am feeling a bit more positive now. Went back to work yesterday as i thought that might take my mind off things (it didn't work!!!), but had to tell everyone i had a bad back so that i didn't do any lifting and handling (i am a nurse) which i felt bad   about as we were really busy. Really, really tempted to test early....i know i shouldn't!!!!!!!

Moocat x X x


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Can I join you please? I'm on my 2ww- 14 days since EC today. I am meant to test on Tuesday 21st but I think I will test on Sunday 19th as I'm afraid that I will be in a state at work if it all goes wrong . I've been doing my own head in today   . I've been getting slight AF pains today and now I'm really worried. Hope everyone else is coping better than me!  

lots of love and luck to everyone 
BNB xxx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Back from acupuncture..feel better in my head but still got the wee thing going on....

Babe and Sp69 I am so sorry it did not work out this time! I have been there and i know how you feel.  Have a nice big glass of  or 3 tonight.

Cate - i am going to try and wait till Monday ...if i can.  I dont think i could handle another negative just yet.  Congrats on your BFP i am sooo excited for you!
 

Moocat do not test yet i have been told not after i tested early and it was neg!!  it makes you feel bad.

xxx


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

So sorry to all those ladies for whom treatment didn't work.

Congrats to all those who have had BFP's this week.

Emmib you naughty lady you tested early!  Huge congratulations though!  Fab news.

Looks like I'll be joining you in a pre Christmas baby and adding to the Notts Care statistics as I got a   too.  Naughtily did a HPT yesterday and result was v.strong, did clinic one today and definitely pg.  Still taking it in to be honest!


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fantastic news mrsb, really pleased for you


----------



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, i'm so happy for you all getting BFP!! i'm currently on my 2WW - test due 23rd April - can you please pass some of that BFP luck onto me please! Anyone else testing 23rd April


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

HI please can I join you. My OTD is 24th April and getting impatient! Hi Beccy you are the day before me, good luck.

Congrats to all that have had BFP's.

 to those who need them.

Good luck to those waiting to test


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats everyone with their BFPS!!!!!! xxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there 

Does anyone know when implantation is meant to occur i had (day 5)  1x HB and 1EB both grade 1 transfered 

Thanx in anticipation 

ash


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning ladies.

Ashjee - its 8 - 10 days past EC that implantation happens as I understand it.

Congrats to the BFP's
L
xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Found this for you - I couldnt have remembered where to tell you to look so have pasted it!

Implantation Bleeding

What is Implantation Bleeding?
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding.

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting:

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo so with assisted conception you need to take into account how old embies were when put back eg day 2 transfer, day 3 transfer etc. Only once embies have reached blastocyst stage at approx 5 days will they be ready to start implanting.

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting

Can I still get a BFP if I don't have an Implantation Bleed?
Yes.....absolutely. Symptoms vary enormously and there are many people on the site who have had BFPs with no spotting/bleeding at all.

Useful Links:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67298.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48236.0;viewResults


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Ashjee

I had blasts put back on Sunday and started implantation spotting on Wednesday evening, through to Friday.  On one occasion I also had quite a lot of red on wiping which made me ring the clinic and they upped the cyclogest.  Touch wood, I've had nothing since though.  Remember though that not everyone does have implantation, so don't worry if you haven't had any.  Implantation happens much sooner with blasts as they are ready to burrow in much quicker than 2/3 day embryos  .

Louj


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanx ladies 

yes i know your right that bleeds dont always happen - i have three children and didnt have a "bleed" with any of them. I was just curious as to when it was supposed to happen. My lil HB was ready to attach when still in the catheter   so im pretty sure that one will have got settled atraight away  

Good luck for your 2ww ladies and happy testing 


love n hugs ash


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Lizzy, I now have 3 days of pee sticks - I think we can confirm that I am a .  OTD is still tomorrow.....


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hola,

Can I join you please? I'm on my 2ww- 15 days since EC today and 10 days since ET with 1 blast. I am meant to test on Sunday 19th but I want to test tomorrow, but DP doesn't want  .

I've been getting AF pains and since yesterday I am spotting brown. I think it's sttoped two hours ago but i am so scared that it starts again or would be the AF

Mariam


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola Mariam!   welcome to the thread sweety xx


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi 

Please can you add me onto the thread?

its my first 2ww after my first iui - I've got PCOS, hubby all fine, if swimmers not a bit wayward   Had Provera, Clomid then HCG.

Just feel like this is the longest 2 weeks of my life - having crazy dreams about wanting to test but not being able to find a decent toilet!!! 

Could just do with some encouragement that there might be hope. Had sore boobs after basting, backache around day 4/5 after basting and bad AF type cramps and bloating yesterday (day 9 after IUI)

Any help or encouragement would be really appreciated!

Thanks ladies

Bops
xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

welcome bops - i am no expert but your symptoms sound similar to some of the ladies who get a BFP   

mariam - hello again!!

emmib - congratulations, if i havn't already said that


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Ooh Jessamine I hope so    - the waiting is just awful! Fingers crossed for you too - you have 9 days to OTD?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sp* ~ i'm really sorry to see your news......take good care of yourself 

*Babe2* ~ ah hun, sorry your AF arrived......many hugs 

*Nicky JS, PeppermintT, Bendybird, Lou, Nikki, Laura, Lil, Jessamine, Cate, Moocat, Ash and Lentil* ~ hello everyone, hope you are all ok 

Hi *Monkey* ~ welcome to the thread....i've added you to the list, you'll find it one p1 of this thread. Lots of luck  

*BNB, Beccybabes, PixTrix, Mariam and Bops* ~ welcome to you all too and loads of luck to you all. Here's a couple of threads that might be a help   

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults
*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Kat* ~ congratulations...really pleased for you 

*Mrs B* ~ many congratulations to you too....fab 

*Emmib* ~ have put you up a fabulous  congratulations 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

bops yes, 9 large days to go   in a way I don't want it to come as it means I am still in with a chance but in another way i just want to know. arrghhhhhh!!!!!

lizzy - great threads you have given links to, i am now hoping my dizzy spells are something to get excited about


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks so much Lizzy, those threads are really helpful and have made me feel much better .

lots of love
BNB x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yo! 

Hope your all not going   too much! I know i certainly am!

Sp sorry to read your news  

Bops  at your dream of not being able to find a loo! I dream alot when I'm anxious, when i had my little boy i dreamt for months that someone was trying to steal him, and for some reason they have started back up again?

Jess- hoping your 9 naughty large days fly by for you!

Lizzy your personals are soooo good! I'm very muchly impressed!!

Pix,BRB, peppermint, Laura. Cate, moocat ash, JS, Nicky and ..... god i don't want to forget anyone lentil.......... and everyone else....sending you all    

I'm feeling very negative today, at the start of the 2ww i felt so positive but now test day is coming nearer and nearer i seem to feel negative, maybe its so i don't et too excited, i dunno. I wish i felt pregnant, i have had a few AF pains last week and some sharp twinges every so often but thats it  Grrrrrrrrrrr 

Right better jump ion the shower and get my ass to bed.xx xx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi everyone!! 

It's day 12dpt for today.  Am feeling absolutely nothing....so am sure it hasnt worked.  trying to have lots of PMA but very hard....

At least the weeing thing has kinda of stopped.  I think the acupuncture helped with it.

Anyway onwards and upwards.    to everyone and me....

xxxx


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello girls

Thanks for your welcome !!!

I am not going to test before, DP and nurse has conviced me, I don't want a fake result. I just want to know  .

Yesterday, before go to bed, I went to toilet and I saw I started spotting again and even more than before yesterday, it even had a bit of red. in both cases wasn't big amount but not less scary. I put the suppository and i spot very few brown again . I am really getting mad with this. Yesterday nigh I was sure that it was AF, now I am confused. 

Just want to wish lots of luck to all of you       

Mariam


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well and not going to crazy  

Bops & brand new baby welcome and good luck with your 2ww  

Monkey1 - i am still dying to test early but resisting at the moment!! hope the acupuncture is helping. I am feeling very negative, but trying to keep up the PMA  

Congratulations to Mrs b & Emmib on your      

beccybabes82 - Welcome to the thread, i test on the 23rd too. Fingers crossed we both get  

Mariam - Welcome and good luck for sunday. Keep up the PMA     , lots of women seem to experience spotting on their 2ww and still get BFP

Bendybird  - i ve been feeling really negative too   . Just have the feeling its not worked. I really haven't had any symptoms, apart from very sore (.)(.) and the occasionally twinge on the right side. I've even developed my pre-AF spot this morning!!! 

If i have missed anyone out then hello and sorry!! its turned into such a busy thread. Good luck everyone!!! sending you all lots of baby dust 

  Moocat x X x


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello FF,

Can you please add me ? I am testing on Sunday, the 19th but am so so scared.
Thanks for your ongoing support,

Agathe.


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all!!

Haven't been on in the past few days BT decided to do some work on their connections and screwed ours up totally. Well the 2ww was finally over yesterday, I was terrified as had felt no 'symptoms' but after 2 tests would like to report  

Can't believe it!! DH is now wanting to look at all the baby catalogues and websites to price essentials!!!!

I'm just waiting to hear back from my clinic, but am wondering what I do now, do I see my GP or wait til my clinic appt in 3 wks??

Good luck    to you all

Susie


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Congratulations Susie*

     

Most people wait until they have been for their 6/7 week scan then your hospital/clinic normally sign you off from them and into the good hands of your GP.

You're our proof that you can get pg without any symptoms 

Good Luck & Congrats again.

Love
Widgey
xx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

HI everyone 

I so hope that you will forgive me for not knowing you all yet! I quietly celebrate your BPFs and share youe sadness of BFNs. This thread is very helpful on a daily basis - so thank you for that!

Well done and a huge congratulations to you susie for your BFP -  wow way to go girl

I am feeling rather warm , warmer than the rest of the family and soooooooooo lazy to a pointn where im nodding off. I need to do stuff and seem not to have the energy - im not redaing too much in to it as its probably they meds, but has anyone else felt like this?

Love n hugs ash


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome Agathe and good luck   for sunday!!!

Congratulations Susie on your       you have given me hope as i ve not had any symptoms and was convinced it hadn't worked!

Moocat


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Susie - huge congrats on your BFP    

I am also pleased to hear that you did get BFP with no symptoms      

Ashjee- I am lethargic and unfocussed which doesnt help workwise as I keep trying to get my **** into gear. I keep going cold rather than warm but I am on 100mg Aspirin so it could be that as it thins the blood. I am sure its not connected with anything else.    

Hope everyone is OK - Can I just ask is anyoine else dreading their OTD coming round? 
L
xxx


----------



## nudge (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello again I can't stay away!  Lovely to see all those ladies with a BFP still , but makes me sad also - how selfish eh?.  in answer to questions - did 2 tests at home. in my paranoid state thought i'd messed one up!  let clinic know but haven't gone for test there.  I know, although i was still hoping for a little miracle.  DH and i had a couple of sad days where it was just us spending time together and we still feel it now, but are trying to be positive for next go and have booked a lovely little week in the sun to chill out before next round.  

Thanks again for all the support and good luck to all - with good news or not so good news..


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Susie!!!  that is such brilliant news!!

Moo, Lentil, Widdgy and anyone else out there with no symptoms, there is hope for us!  I was sooo depressed today i I just ate a mcdonalds with my friend and her kids...i feel so ill going to sleep now....

Susie can i just clairify cause i am mental did you test on your OTD then??  not early like me??  i got a neg you see.....

  too everyone.

Nudge i am really sorry!!  

xx
Ps lizzie thanks for adding me.


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations Susie on your


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

HUGE congratulations Susie on your  
        
Now you just need to sprinkle a little   to the rest of us poor souls waiting for OTD  
luv Nikki X


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

to nudge for your BFN I am so sorry. Be kind to yourself and take time to get strong again.
luv Nikki X


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

he everyone

happy friday!

mrs b, emmib, susiemax-  congratulations - what fantastic news!!

welcome to bops, pix trix, brandnewbaby, beccybabes82, mariam, agathe - good luck with your 2wws and test dates.

lentil - yes, am absolutley dreading mt test day too, especially as it is starting to get closer. i've made a decision to test on the 22nd, my official date from the clinic, and just to do the test after work so i have the evening to digest whatever the result is - don't want any confusion/misleading results by testing early and have decided not to even have a pee stick in the house beforehand!!

monkey1 - good luck - your date is coming up isn't it?

moocat, jesssmine, nikkifrance ashjee  - hope all is going well.

not much to report from me - still very sore (.)(.), and still putting that down to the cyclogest and generally feel a bit af-like, but not in a really conclusive way - who knows? going to have a 'grand day out' with dp tomorrow and try and forget about it all for a little while!

have good weekends everyone, and very best wishes to anyone testing,

lots of love 

lil xx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello Lil!

yes i am on Monday.  Have absolutely no symptoms bar the drug ones.  I just ate a mcdonalds and got sick which at first i thought might be a sign and then remembered that always how i feel after eating at Mcds... 

I have got 3 preggars tests am thinking of doing one everyday till monday...tell me not to....   i just think if i was i would knwo by tomorrow..
god i hate myself, i wish i could practice what i preach.

Quick question has anyone had a hysteroscopy? (spell), my consult said they will do one on me if this doesnt work cause i have had lining issues....xxx

xxx


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

don't do the tests!!!

i did a stupidly early one the other day (owned up to it in my diary but not on this thread cos i was too embarrassed!) - of course it was negative as was way too early, but was soooo distressing seeing the 'not pregnant' sign nonetheless...

i had a hysteroscopy a few years ago as part of a diagnostic laparoscopy - nothing to worry about at all. i'd take up anything they're offering if i were you - great to get all the info you can. 

have agood weekend

lilxx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for info Lil, re tests its like they are winking at me asking to be used.  

Have a fab and relaxed weekend. xxxxx


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

monkey, I feel the same, I think I might test tomorrow!
Some ladies test virtually every day on the last week. I think you just have to have a good talk with yourself and say that if it is a negative, it may be too early, and may change in the next few days, and not get too upset about it.
I tested 5 days early last time and got a BFN and 3 days later got a BFP.
It just depends how strong you are I suppose, and everyone is different!
My pee sticks are really calling to me too  

luv Nikki X


----------



## brand new baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Girls,

I caved tonight and tested a few days early. My head was done in  -I had AF pains on and of but had also had the odd dizzy/ feeling sick moments. 

Anyway it is a BFP for us!               

Still in shock! We don't know if we should tell our parents or not yet. When is it ok to tell folk?

Thanks so much for all your support lots of baby dust to everyone   

lots of love BNB and Hubby xxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

WoW fantastic result BNB  yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy happy 8ish months hun. Cant advise on when to tell people. Personally for me it will depend on when i feel comfortable enough to tell people!


Love n hugs ash


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

BNB - congratulations!  We have had to tell people already as they knew we were having treatment.  Ideally, I would have liked to wait until our confirmation scan which will be when I am 8w + 3


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fantastic news brand new baby and susie   send some of that babydust our way!!!

lilibean - it is not over until test day   

nudge - don't beat yourself up, i think if we are really honest we all feel a little envious of those who get the BFP, that doesn't mean we are not really excited and over the moon for them it is just because at the end of the day we are all hoping for the same result    

susie - when you say you had no symptoms do you really mean no symptoms or the odd one or two    as you can tell I want you to say that you were abolutely fine and swinging from the chandeliers!! you are my shining glimmer of hope  

I must confess that i too have had a sweeping thought about testing    i am determined not to as it would be way too early and i only did on the last tx's because i had bled, so send those pee stick police around please  

no dizzy spells today but do feel a little more bloated, however, this could be accounted for by the fish and chip supper


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

just sent everyone a couple of bubbles. Think we are in for a wave of BFP's    

Well done brand new baby      

luv Nikki X


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS to Susie and BrandNewBaby for your


----------



## Mrs B (Jan 25, 2005)

BNB and susie - huge congratulations!

Mariam - I'm pretty inexperienced at the world of IVF, but you could try testing tomorrow morning (but don't tell your partner!) although I know testing early is a dangerous thing!  See what date FF comes up with on their date scanner.  I tested the day before the clinic told me to, on the basis that 24 hours wouldn't really make any difference.  If you have had spotting it might just give you further information.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Nudge* 

*Monkey, Nikki, Jessamine* ~ lock those peesticks in a cupboard and hide the key til OTD!!  

*Mariam* ~ everything crossed it's implantation bleeding hun  

Hi *Moocat* ~ sent you some bubbles for luck  

*Lil* ~ have a lovely day with DP tomorrow 

*Agathe* ~ welcome to the thread....hope Sunday brings you fab news  

Hi *Widgey* ~ welcome and lots of luck to you too  

*Ash, Lentil, Emmib, Bendybird and Mrs B* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Susie* ~ congratulations hun 

*BNB* ~ congratulations to you too 

Much luck to everyone testing tomorrow ~ *Nicky, Scoobyboo, Lisa, Myrna and Mihiri*     

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok we are backing away!!!I think we are all going a bit mental  

I totally understand where you are coming from Lizzie but its soooooooo hard!!

Congrats BNB!!  I am SO pleased for you.
  

All i want (apart from being pregnant)is a big glass of red....i better lock the bottle away with my hpts... 

HAve nice evening everyone and i hope you all get sprinkled wiht babydust tonight.XXXXX    


xxxxx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everyone

Blimey! We are a chatty bunch   I don't think there is any way on earth I can keep up with the personals - Lizzy is doing a top job of keeping on top of it - must be a full time job

Firstly - a big, big     to all those ladies who have had sad news. Take lots of time to be good to yourself and your dps, you can be proud of how you have dealt with all of this and you will come back stronger next time

Lili bean - your peesticks confessions did make me laugh! I totally empathise

I am soooo happy about all the bfps on here at the mo - fantastic, fantastic news for all concerned! Long may this continue!!

I have a confession to make - I am very weak and tested with a FRER today and yesterday. Both times it came up positive, fainter than the control line but quickly. Yesterday was 13 days post trigger but today was 14 days so I am figuring that I am pretty safe on the confirmation of the result. Obviously I am tres happy but last tx I got a chemcial pregnancy so there was implantation before OTD too, so at the moment I am just aiming for the little embie to stick around until OTD and then we'll take it from there. The reason I tested was that I need to be pyschologically prepared for whatever the clnic's blood test reveals. I know not everyone advocates this course of action.

Big    to everyone out there

Px


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats Peppermint!!!  Am sending you lots of stickyvibes!!!  What alovely post to wake up to.
YEY!!!!    

xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

miserable again today.  when i got undressed last night (.)(.)'s were less tender and this morning they are practically back to normal.  now i am in the second half of the 2ww my PMA is drifting away, i think i know what OTD will bring


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Jess

I am feeling the same today you are not the only one.  i guess there are going to be good days and bad days during the 2ww.  I kinda feel like my AF is coming and i deffo do not feel pregnant at all.  I wish there was something i could do or say to make us feelbetter. Lets try and get some PMA going.  Am going out in the sunshine now and seeing if that works....PMA to you and everyone else.  xxx


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone

ooh I've just had a good catch up with everyone's news - fantastic news for all of you with BFPs! Really pleased and encouraged by your good news. 

I'm sorry for those of you with BFNs - its so hard to hear but good to know that there are other people going through the same thing.

I'm still battling with whether to test or not - 3 days to go and this really has been the longest 2 weeks of my life. 

I really dont know what to think anymore - my (.)(.) are not sore anymore (except on a night?) I had horrid AF type cramps last night but nothing showing. This is a really naive question but when i had cramps last night, when i pressed on my tum just above my pubic bone, it felt really hard and high like when i was OV. Anyone had the same or know what it might be? Or just another bit of wishful thinking? I know someone asked about being tired all the time - I have been sooooo tired, literally falling asleep on the sofa and really snoozy in the afternoons but i'm putting it down to no caffeine.   

I just want to know so i can deal with it, have a sulk for a couple of days (and have a BIG drink   ) and then get over it and start all over again. 

Got a nice weekend planned though - got dinner tonight with some friends  (they know all about our tx and have been amazingly supportive - I think they want it as much as we do!!) and then hopefully a BBQ tomorrow if the sun is out. 

Lots of   and   to you all, 

Only 3 more sleeps for me - hopefully AF will stay away!

Have lovely weekends, be kind to youselves and stay positive

Bops
xxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Bops - well done for not caving in and testing early!! I hope that you have a lovely weekend - sounds superb

Monkey and jess please dont frett about the soreness/less of boobs. This is how its supposed to be! This 2ww is the cruelest time of a woman's life - im sure. in the first week your hopes and aspirations are built up only to be deflated in the 2nd week! This happens to most women and how many go on to get BFPs Please try not to read too much into it.

Didnt someone on this very thread get a BFP without ANY symptoms?? Keep the PMA up girls.


Love n hugs ash


----------



## SOWANNABABY (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to say Thankyou for your support during my 2ww. X

It's over for me this time, tested this morning and got a BFN, I was a right mess. 
Feeling a bit better now, started planning next TX.

Good luck to everyone that is waiting to test, congratations to the BFP's and big hugs to the BFN's.

Take care,

Jo x


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Jo -    

Px


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

so sorry sowanababy


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Sowannababy - so sorry hon xxx


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all!!!

Well to answer the question about symptoms I had NONE, no nausea, sickness, sore boobs, nothing, except paranoia that something was wrong.

Thanks for the GP info, as all I got told by the clinic was fill in questionnare about test result and we'll send you an appt in 3 weeks. I told my boss and a few colleagues all of which decided to start telling me what I shouldn't be eating and drinking, if I follow it all I'll starve if I haven't died of thirst first.

To all of you out there thanks for keeping me sane during the treatments and 2ww, you were a godsend.     to you all. 

Susie xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

susie - thanks very much for taking the time to tell us that your symptoms were NONE   I am now going to try and keep PMA and hope that I don't see AF for a verrrrry long time.  Thanks again and I hope you have a lovely pregnancy


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies.
congrats to all with BFPs and lots of     to all with BFNs.
thought i'd join up now i'm half way through my second 2ww. i was on the dec/jan thread and it was great help for me, even though we lost that pregnamcy and i ran away from FF for a while     
i'm back again and loving all the stories and advice on this thread all over again.
best of luck to all, will be      

blooming


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Evening girls,

Sowannababy - so sorry hun   

Tomorrow is the day!!!!! I am so scared and mad. I am still spotting brown. Normally with AF I spot brown half day, but not 3 days!!!!! I don't know I am confused sometimes I think it is a good sign and sometimes I am sure that it is for AF   . Anyway, tomorrow I'll know.

Lots of love and luck to everyone.

Please blow me bubbles for luck

Mariam


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck for tomorow mariam  blown you some bubbles for luck  


Love n hugs ash


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sowannabay baby.......    . I know how you must feel, as this was me nearly 2 weeks ago.. So glad to see you can stay positive and look to the next TX. We have done the same.. I thing the control/planning helps withthe negative.... xx

Mariam..... ^Reiko^  fingers & toes crossed for tomorrow for you xx

Ladies with pee sticks....... STEP AWAY NOW!!!!!!   

Eveyone else.. enjoy your weekend... try not to stress and over analyse (easier said than done, I was terrible  )

love
Spanner
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Howdy!

Mariam - all the luck in the world for tomorrow, i will keep everything crossed for you     

Snowbaby-   so sorry to read your news..... I'm sure your feeling poop at the moment hun. Lots of   with DP and thats an order! 

Nudge   hug for you my love

Susie - can you tell us again how you didn't have any symptoms, i find it very comforting!    congrats so happy for you!

BNB-   Congrats on your BFP news!

Bops the   pee stick police will be after you if you do!  SO hard not to though hey!

Lentil, Jess, Monkey, Peppermint, ash, big hello's to you all!!

Feeling really down today, i almost know this hasn't worked......i just don't feel pregnant at all.....not even slightly. I normally test on day 11 but i doubt i will do tomorrow as i know it will be negative, if i leave the test till Wednesday i can still hang on to the fact that i could be for a few more days.  

Anyhoo catch  you all later....im off to relax and watch last weeks desperate housewives with a fat bar of chocolate!!


----------



## sunshineforever (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the group but testing on Monday 20th April having started IVF end of March and ET 9th Apriil.  Have found it really difficult to sleep the last few nights and am now convinced I have PMT and am sooo nervous.  Tomorrow night will be a tough one. Good luck to you all. Take care Kristina


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - been sent in this direction from reprofit thread as the place to be for support on 2ww....
Had my tx (finally - lots of stops starts) on 14th april - otd end of month... yikes.... starting to go a little     .....

Miriam goodluck honey        

    

To us all mini x x x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello

Tested this morning, day 11 and it was a  negative.....i knew it would be so I'm not sure why I'm upset about it. I know some ladies will say its too early but I got a positive on day 11 last time. I will test again on test day but i know it wont change.
I know i sound ungrateful as i have a child who I love more than anthing and I thought this time would be easier because i have him but i feel like Ive let him down too, i so want to give him a brother or sister. 

Onwards and upwards.....I'm going to ask for blasts next time and if the cons wont I'm going to move to the ARGC.
B.x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

B -       
It maybe that this timeday 11 is too early           that the otd brings the result you want honey    
Mini x x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Morning everyone!!!

Sowanna am sorry for your BFN!   

Bendy agree this time it might be too early.  Try and have a bit of pma tilll OFT.   
i do know how you feel  i tested early and got a BFN also have been doing my temps and they havent shifted at all so i kinda know its nnot worked but will wait it out till tomorrow.

Thanks for advice from everyone!!!  xxxx   for a miracle.


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Morning girls,

I've just tested and I got    . We are very sad but Optimistic thinking in the next one  

bendybird - So sorry Hun for your  , but I am agree with girls, maybe it is too early. Hope in OTD day result will become positive

Good luck for you all in OTD

Mariamxxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Good morning ladies 

Mini -welcome hun join in with the madness   How are you feeling this morning?

Bendy - Iam so sorry hun, day 11?? there is still time for things to turn around hun? Sending you a huge  

Monkey- starnger things have happened you know.     for a better result 2morro.

Mariam - Is it your OTD hun? Im so sorry that it hasnt worked out for you this time  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## mihiri (Apr 4, 2009)

HI all, 

Haven't been here for ages.. found out yesterday that i have PCOS...  tested today and got a     but  still no     i know i ovulated on the 4th.. cos i was checking my CM... but now i'm wondering whether I was wrong.. 

oh well...   

 to all those with     

   and   to  the  

 for miracles for us all...


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

Morning, havnt posted on this thread as yet, but i test on 23rd , have been getting af cramps throughout the 2ww, apart from some stabbing pains 2 to 3 days after et , feel like im about to come on im due on about this time so expecting it any time soon, dont even think ill get to test day , was going to test today but its only day 10? Dont know what to do...


----------



## Mrs OC (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't posted on here yet but am also in the middle of the 2WW.  Test day is 23rd.  I had one blast transferred on 13th April.  So far I had some pain the day after transfer but since then have felt nothing.  I was feeling positive but am now starting to feel like nothing is happening and the nearer it is getting to OTD the more nervous I am getting.  I have decide not to test until Thursday and am not even going to buy HPT until Wednesday evening to avoid temptation.

Sending hugs to everyone who has had a BFN.  I can only imagine how you are feeling.

Congratulations to all those who got a BFP.  And lets hope there are many more over the next few days.


----------



## sunshineforever (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there.  I thought I had posted something here yesterday but I can't find anything so must be on the cycle buddies board.  Am testing tomorrow and am sooo nervous.  My emotions are all over the place and am struggling to get along with DH.  We seem to fight quite a bit but maybe its just the build up to tomorrow.  I so can't wait to test first thing and no idea how I will react if its a BFN.  I'm finding today really hard.  Take care Kristina xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

Had a shock yesterday evening and found I had bled went I went to the loo. It was not a small amount but maybe the aspirin would make implantation bleed worse? It was 10 days past EC which I believe is bang on for it to be implantation bleeding. It has now almost stopped and what is left (TMI alert) has changed to a small amount of borwn cm. I also keep getting a stabbing pain (since yesterday am) under my left breast high up in my ribs  ...very odd. I am   these are all good signs. We will know on Tuesday no matter what though  .

Love
L
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi honey - if the stabbing pain is still there in morning - best go to GP to get it checked - just in case...
Take care mini x x


----------



## NickyJS (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

sorry for being awol for a while, just to let you know that it's a bfn for me   !!!  I was on bed rest Wednesday and Thursday as per the unit, but then Friday woke with really bad pains and full af!!  did test as told by clinic just to confirm my worst fears!!    DH and I are devestated and waiting now for our follow up appointment!! Hopefully not a long wait!!!  

Mrs B Huge congratulations on your BFP - I am so pleased for you that your dream came true!!!

lilbean - I hope you are ok??  Thanks for all your support - hope the college work has gone ok!!!!  I need to get back to my own study now as I have exams in May!  

Thank you so much everyone for all the support during the   of 2ww - this has been my lifeline during tx!!  I will be on through the week to see how you are doing and sending you all lots of    for BFP'S

Sending big   to all my fellow bfn's I   that one day our dreams will come true!!

Lots of love
NickyJS


----------



## sunshineforever (Mar 29, 2009)

So sorry to hear Nicky. Keep strong. Kristina x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jo* ~ oh hun, i'm really sorry....biggest hugs 

*Mariam* ~ so sad to see your news too...take care 

*Mihiri* ~ sorry you got a BFN today and for your dx yesterday. We have a PCOS board on here if you want to chat to the ladies there 

*Nicky* ~ oh lots of bad news today....gutted for you. Good luck for your exams 

Aw *Bendy* hun, you're too early....even if you got a BFP this early last time it doesn't mean you will again. Fingers crossed for you  

*Monkey, Laura and Jenkarly* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow  

*Lentil* ~ hope they are good signs too  

Hi *Blooming* ~ welcome back to the thread....i'm so, so sorry about the m/c  Sending much luck to you ...what day do you test  

*Kristina* ~ welcome to you too and loads of luck for your test tomorrow  

Hi *Min, CLAIRMAC and Mrs OC* ~ welcome to the 2ww  This is a great place to be if you're going a bit  

*PeppermintT* ~ looking good hun......congratulations 

Hope everyone's ok,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hello to all,

It has been a BFN for me as well. DH was away playing tennis when the clinic rang with the bad news.
It is so hard and I feel so miserable, I'll probably go and see a shrink next week.
I am so amazed by how we have all been so brave to cope with this. Life is so unfair.
Good luck to all of you who are testing in the next few days, really hope you'll get what you have been dreaming for.
Take care,

Agnes.


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
does it not amaze you how so so so many people are going through this?
there are days when i just cannot wrap my head around it.

anyway,          to all.

i test on saturday the 25th. determined not to test early this time, dh will be


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Mrning ladies got up at 6am and tested this morning 9 days after 5 day blastocyst . Was crying my eyes out as went to toilet and brown blood on tissue as I collected sample . Omg it's says 1_2 weeks bfp but am so scared cos of bleeding and slight stomach cramps.anyone else have the same x


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey gals!

Congrats to all those with BFPs am SO excited for you! sending you lots of stickvibes.   
I unfortunately test BFN  this morning. to be honest i kinda new it hadnt worked cause of the temping and i just had a gut feeling.  Gonna call the clinic and let them know and see where to go from there.  i have 4 snowbabies frozen which is good butI  have had lining issues in the past so they may want to do a hyporoscopy.  Will let you all know.  Thanks for everything you have all been a great support.  Good luck to everyone else testing in the near future. 

Monkey.xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

So pleased for you PeppermintT and Laura   Congrats honey's!! xxx

Monkey and Agathe - I am so sorry sweety's. This is such a hard journey    .

My news is that I am cautiously pleased to report that my bleed went to just light bleed pretty quickly and then small amounts of brown cm which lasted until last night and a tiny tiny bit this am so that makes just about 36 hours worth and at 10/11 days past ET so I still have everything crossed tbh.       

OTD is either tomorrow or Wednesday as two people at clinic gave me two lots of dates so I need to pluck up courage to call and check I am scared to think about testing still particularly after last 2 days. Stabbing paing under left boobie high up in ribcage has gone to sporadic 'stitch' and feels like when someone tickles you too hard iykwim so DH wants me to tell them about it but I feel a bit daft as how can that be relatedQ!!!!  

Hope everyone is OK as no matter which stage you are at on this lark as it is a really hard experience and no matter how many times you do it I dont think it gets any easier. I am so pleased to see some positive outcomes - remember it DOES work.

Happy Monday all - stay positive ladies.
L
xxxxx


----------



## nervouswales (May 6, 2008)

hi, my OFT is tomorrow, but I was naughty and tested on sunday and got a BFP! Was over the moon, but tested this morning and now a blooming BFN! Damn it! Just been to GP who said to wait and keep testing. Anyone got anything positive to tell me ?? Really struggling to deal with it.


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Lentil

That all sounds positive to me!!

Just a quick quest does anyone know how long it takes for AF to come i have come off drugs as over today was on cyclogest and progynova.  I have PCO so not too sure if it just wont come at all.  waiting for clinic to call me back.....but they are quite crap.

Nervouswales - wait till your OFT i know its really hard but sometimes these HPT mess with your head. Sending you all lots of PMA   
xxxx


----------



## nervouswales (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Monkey - I didnt realise how much I wanted this, until I say that negative this morning. Previous times I have been expecting the negative so easier to cope with, but was so positive this time. Will hold out hope till tomorrow.


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello everyone

so many new people again!

monkey1 - so sorry to hear your news, big hugs.

nickyjs - i'm really sorry, these things are so cruel

sowannababy - really sorry. great you're planning next tx tho.

mariam and nihiri - hugs for you too

nervouswales and bendybird- it's not over til test day

brandnewbaby and peppermintt - congratulations!! hope you both have fabulous pregnancies...

lentil - looking good... good luck for otd. have you decided when to go for it yet?

mrsoc, clairmac, mini the minx, kristina3, blooming - welcome, and hope this weeks passes quickly for you

jessamine - lock those pee sticks away!!

nikki france - good luck with the test

hello and good luck to anyone i've missed

i have two more sleeps to go to test day and it's horrible! do feel better for having decided not to but any tests til after work on weds tho.. had a lovely weekend with dp; we really needed that time together and had a fab day out in lyme regis. no real symptoms to report other than that i still have very sore (.)(.) and projectile vomited my breakfast this morning! it took me totally by surprise and i'm putting it down to cumulative effects of the nasty cyclogest. has anyone else had any nausea/vomiting? have also got an af-type backache, which has been around for a few days, so who knows what's going on? got plenty of workn to focus on though, so trying not to think about it all too much til weds.

wishing us all lots of love and luck

lil xx

ps - monkey1 - my clinic told me that i should expect a bleed 3 days or so after stopping the cyclogest if i got a bfn on test day. they said to repeat the test then if no bleed. hope that helps...


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

LIZZY  - thanks for adding me to the list, i test on the 25th.

all morning i've had this wierd pain in my right breast, feels like a needle going through my nipple every few minutes, hurts quite a bit.
anyone ever have this experience?

blooming.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Lilibean - OTD is tomorrow as that is the date in the letter that the consultant gave us after ET.
scared and excited at the same time when I think about it but trying to forget it and not worry. Easier said than done   xxxx


----------



## sunshineforever (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there.  I tested positive at home this morning and am having a blood at the clinic to confirm this afternoon.  I can't believe it and don't want to get my hopes up until I have the blood result.  I'm so excited. Well done and good luck to you all. Take care Kristina xxx


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

HI Everyone,

COngratulations Laura on your BFP.

Cuddles to Monkey, Mihire, Nickys and Agathe on your BFNs.  

Nervouswales - test again tomorrow.   

Lentil - good luck for testing tomorrow.  It all sounds very hopeful.  

Well, just sitting out this 2 ww - which is now dragging.  Still have 5 more days to go as test day isn't until Friday.  This is the longest I have ever had to wait!  First time around, we had to wait 10 days after ET, last time it was about 9 days post ET and this time it's 13 days!!!  I think I am going to test on Thursday as I do not work on Thursdays, and honestly can't bear the thought of testing, and then having to face work.  Last time we had a BFN, I was so upset.  

I don't really have any symptoms - I've had lower back ache and stomach ache (last week) - very similar to AF pains so am just fearing the worst.  I feel fat but I'm sure fertility treatment seems to make you put on weight.....anyone else experienced this?

Good luck and positive vibes to everyone...   

Sledge
xx


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all of those who got a   over the weekend and big big hugs   to those who didn't. Welcome to all the newbies and thank you Lizzy for my bubbles  

Having a bad day today!    i stupidly did a test this morning and it was a BFN. Haven't even told my DH yet as he is at work and i don't want to tell him over the phone. Ive got such a bad headache now!! Trying to stay positive for thursday, but i think in my heart of hearts i know its probably going to be a BFN again. I ve never really had any symptoms and even my sore (.)(.) seem to have disappeared. 

Moocat x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi girls - sorry for the BFNs and congrats to the BFPs - this is such a rollercoaster.

I'm right at beginning of 2ww - not testing til week on Fri.  Look forward to keeping up with you all.

LuuLuu


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Agnes* ~ i'm so sorry hun, you've really been through the mill.......sending many gentle hugs 

*Monkey* ~ ever so sad to see your news too....take care and many hugs 

Thanks *Blooming* ~ i've updated the list for you 

*Moocat* ~ too early hun (((hugs))) everything crossed for Thursday  

*Lentil* ~ why don't you ask your clinic when you give them a ring....i'm sure they'll be fine about answering questions for you. Lots of luck for you test  

*Lil* ~ sounds like you had a lovely weekend with DP 

*Sledge* ~ hope the next few days fly by for you......pains aren't bad news at all 

*Luuluu* ~ welcome to the thread......lots of luck  

*Nervouswales* ~ hope tomorrow brings good news  

*Laura* ~ congratulations hun. Pains are pretty common in early pg 

*Kristina* ~ congratulations to you too....fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

hi everyone

testing day tomorrow for me - eek - after getting through this far i now daredn't do it! dont have any pains - AF or otherwise so who knows!!

Does anyone know if even if tomorrow is my official date from the clinic, could it still be too early for me? Because i have PCOS my AF is all over the place (ie mostly non-existent) so I dont know what cycle i have. Because I've had tx to make me have AF and ovulate, am i forced into a 28 day cycle or could it be longer?

hope everyone is ok - lots of   and  

Bops
x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bops - my clinic says to test 2 weeks from the day inbetween EC and ET (based on day 2 transfer).  this is the earliest I've heard as I know most say 14 days from ET based on a 2 day transfer.  Even that can be too early if your baby is a late implanter.  Remember - there's no such thing as a false positive but there are false negatives.


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

hello all

had a few off feelings this afternoon.  I had 3 of what i can only describe as light prickles on my left side and then about 15 minutes later started having a few butterly feelings below my tummy button, a bit like and i know this sounds mad a rollypolly, if that makes sense   not reading too much into this as otd is saturday but hope it is a positive sign.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Lizzie
can you put my test date for the 4 may IUI.

thanks

sam


----------



## sunshineforever (Mar 29, 2009)

Good Luck everyone and get a good nights sleep. I will get my blood results in the morning but after the up and down emotions of the last few weeks leading up to this mornings test, I'm hoping I will sleep like a log. Take care Kristina x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

jessamine -   

Kristina - good luck for tomorrow. I don't think you need to worry as a BFP is a BFP!

Bops and Lentil - good luck for testing tomorrow.    it will be 2 more BFPs Yeah!

As for, I have no idea whether we will have a BFP or BFN - in my gut, it feels like a BFN but hey, who knows?  It's not over until the fat lady sings...as they say!  Or for us, until I pee on a stick.  Could I bear to wait until Saturday rather than Friday - not sure I want to test early and don't want to test on Friday......remind me I said this later in the week when I am officially going   

Anyway, must be off - I'm going to watch 24

xx


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hello

feeling sad this evening - af aches had been building up, and have just been to the loo and found some red blood. only a little, but very definitely there. feels like it's all over. not sure what to do really, i guess just finish off the cyclogest (last day is tomorrow anyway) and see what the test says on weds. think i can guess tho....

sorry to be so miserable.

good luck to lentil and anyone else testing tomorrow

lil xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning ladies,

I am kind of repeating myself from other threads but basically woke up to what seems to be a visit from AF. DH is upset and annoyed and I am accepting as there is no other way to be!! I would like to   and drown my sorrows in a vat of wine but whats the point...? I do feel a bit like I am standing at the edge of a black hole which is our future and I cant see anything ahead for us. I dont mean as in our marriage that is wonderful - I mean in the point of working and earning money for a future which we arent going to share with children and having a family. In my mind I can just see the end of a tunnell and blackness at the end of it and nothing else. very odd. I know this all sounds very dramatic - I dont mean to sound OTT.

DH is holding out hope this is another implantation bleed. i think its a bit late but we did have slow embies and the bleed on Saturday was text book implantation bleed symptoms. So until I have bloods done tomorrow or take a HPT we wont know. I think I prefer to live in ignorance as when I see or hear a result I am not wanting the flood gates may well open. 

For now I have work to see to and I love my DH and doggies very much. i love our 3 embies very much but thats 7 I have loved now and we have lost them all. Maybe its nature getting me back for when I was young and reckless and used to say I inever wanted kids...the story of the boy who cried wolf ring any bells?

Enough from me. Hope you are all OK - sorry for me post. I am copying this and pasting into diary as I have poured out my soul enough times on Ff this am as I feel indebted to you all for your support and I thought I should report back.

Love, Light and Babydust for you all.
L
xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lentil honey-     that this is just one of those little bleeds that do occur in the early stages...          for yout OTD and bloods..
Hey we are all allowed wobbles, we would not be human if we didn't have them.  You take care, stay strong and remember we are here - Mini x x x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Lentil - I had that dark feeling after my last BFN - it's perfectly natural.  It's not over though.  I've also had the worry that I used to say I didn't want kids but really that was because I was nagged about having them from about age 18!!!  I never meant it.  Lets be honest though - its hardly crime of the century and you will be a fantastic Mum because your babies will mean so much to you.  They could definitely be late implanters and more bleeding can be especially true of twin pg.  Stay     - we're all here for you.

LuuLuu


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,
SO sorry to read the names for the BFN...  . my thougths are with you as I was there a few weeks ago..


Top any with a BFP... CONGRATS and happy months ahead..

Lentil..... POSITIVE THOUGHTS>>>> til bloods.... fingers crossed To all who are due to test... I wish you lots of positives...

take care all,

love
Spanner


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello everyone

Well i tested this morning and although it was faint it was a BFP! I did another test about an hour and half later and it came up +ve again! 

I'm slightly in shock and not daring to get excited because we've still got a long long way to go til we get our dream. it feels to good to be true. We go back to clinic on 5th May for our first scan so hopefully everything will hang on til then.

just wanted to share with you and thank you for all your support and advice, you've really helped me through the 2WW hell!

 and  that this is it and lots of   and   to you all.

Bops
x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bops HUGE CONGRATS                       - WISHING YOU A HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY.

LUULUU


----------



## Bops (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks LuuLuu - it feels really weird and I'm really trying to keep calm - but its so hard cos I am really excited! I can't concentrate today - a few people know its my testing day so i've told a little porky and said i'm waiting til tomorrow to be sure! I just want to keep it to myself and DH (and FF of course!) for now!

Really     that everything will be ok now. it couldn't be a chemical pregnancy could it or is that only when you test early? 

a very paranoid but quietly excited Bops
xxxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Bops - I'm sure its real and the time til your scan won't be too long when you see that perfect little heartbeat!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bops  huge  congratulations to you!! Im sure everything wil be fine, start to enjoy it my love, those 9 months will fly by!!

Lentil  I'm keeping everything crossed that its just a litte bleed and nothing more! I had a late implantation bleed with my son- and three other bright red bleeds too- thins could still be your time to get a BFP!!

Test day tomorrow- i didn't test this morning, yesterday and Sunday i did, both negative so i know what tomorrow will bring. Me and DP have started to think about what to do next and i think we will move to the ARGC so we can have blasts....so going to save for a few months and get back on it!!

     to you all!!


----------



## Lilololo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hiya

Please may I join you, I had ET yesterday and am now on the dreaded 2ww! My OTD is 4th May which seems quite late as I had EC on 17th April.

Anyway, today I have been having af type cramps all day like I normally get a few days before af. Does anyone know if this is normal? I am worrying because I moved a lounger in the garden this morning to put it in the sun and now I'm convinced I've ruined everything and af is on its way already!! Did anyone else have af type cramps so soon after ET and get a bfp?!

Congrats to Bops!   Good luck to anyone testing today/tomorrow!   
Lil x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Lilololo - don't worry -it's just your ovaries settling down.  Test day - my EC was 16th April and my OTD is 1st May so that is a late one


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

bops - many congratulations on your BFP so pleased for you

Luuluu - enjoy your meal out tonight  

Lenti - fingers are soooo crossed for you tomorow  

no more tummy flutters today so think that was just a flook yesterday, just counting down the days, have a terrible headache


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Congrats Bop!

Very pleased to report I also have had a bfp, with a BHcG of 455.

Big hugs and babydust to everyone.

Px


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have been away today and it seems like I've missed loads......

Congrats Bop, Peppermint for your            
Lentil how are you honey? x x
There are so many of us with test dates looming            for all of us...
Take care mini x x x


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

never thought id be saying this but just tested and got a bfp!  

Still cant belive it!!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

OMG - fantastic news clairmac          

Take care mini x x


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks i still dont belive it! Partner started crying when we found out and was heard running round house shouting yes yes!! bless him.

Now my mom tells me thought your hair looked crap ! ha haive been wondering why everytime i was my hair its still feels lank and greasy and vile spots on my face and a perm dry mouth! 

Honestly didnt think this was going to happen as af pains all the way since day after et! So i know i was a negative cow ladies throughout but af pains obv dont mean the worst!! 

Keep the faith!! yay!! xxx


Good luck to everyone , this is the most exhausting thing ive ever ever done we are all amazing for putting ourselves through this xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lil* ~ lots of luck for tomorrow hun  

*Lentil* ~ I know you are worried but I hope your bloods bring better news tomorrow  

*Bendy, Widgey and Nicksy*        for you all your tests tomorrow too 

*Jessamine* ~ hope your headache is better soon 

Thanks *Sam* ~ all done for you  Welcome to the thread  

Hi *Lilololo* ~ welcome to you too, AF type cramps are really common hun....nothing to worry about  Lots of luck  

*Bops* ~ congratulations.....really fantastic hun 

*PeppermintT* ~ great levels...congratulations 

*Clairmac* ~ another one....yay!! Many congratulations to you too 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, bit tired tonight. Hope everyone's ok 

Love and much luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Please can i join u all? My OTD is monday 27th April and i'm so so nervous!! I've had FET with 1 blastocyst. I have been feeling af kind of cramping for about 4 days now... staring to lose faith. 

xxxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats Peppermint T and Clairmac!!!


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for updating me on the list Lizzy but AF arrived about half an hour ago    

I've been here so many times.  This was my 7th transfer and thought it might have been a lucky 7.

Sorry to everyone with a recent BFN

Good luck to everyone else testing soon, hope you have more luck than I did.

Congratulations to all the BFP's your so so lucky.

Love
Widgey


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Widgey so sorry to read your news...      
take care mini x xx


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
so happy to see all the wonderful BFPs     

congrats all.
i'm eagerly awaiting test day and         

keep all your hopes up girls....it is never over till it is OVER!
hope comforts the heart and mind.

blooming


----------



## Mrs OC (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't believe it I just tested (one day early) and I got a BFP!  Still in shock.  To everyone out there who is worrying because they have no symptoms I have felt nothing so it just goes to show everyone is different.  I know there is a very long way to go but praying everything is as it should be.

Congrats to everone who has got a BFP this week.

Big hugs to everyone who it has not worked out for this time, praying next time it will be your turn.

Good luck for everyone testing in the next few days.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya ladies

Do you mind if i join you?    

I had ET done yesterday so am not really into the dreaded 2ww yet    i always find the 2nd week is when i get total OCD and start knicker checking every 5 mins  

Look forward to getting to know you all

Reikilisa x


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all 
Please can I join you all too?
I am 2 days post ET and feeling very positive at the moment, hope this feeling wil stay   !  MY AF crampy belly after EC seems to have gone now, just feel quite tired.  
My OTD isn't until Bank Holiday Monday which seems ages away, hoping so much to be first time lucky     .  
Look forward to chatting more.
MW


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Widgey - so sorry -     it's just not fair.

Mrs OC - congrats to you.

LuuLuu


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

BFN for me this morning    Totally gutted !

Im going to change clinics and go to the ARGC- has anyone had a fresh IVF cycle there?  I have looked on the website and seen the costs but it dosent include bloods so i was wondering if someone could tell me how much there cycle cost- pm me maybe if you dont want to say on the board!  Would be a great help! At my clinic its all in the price and the drugs are extra but you stay on them but i have read that you can swap and change at the ARGC

OC huge congrats to you

 to those with a BFN

B.xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry Bendybird


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry Bendybird! I know how you feel. 

I am with Queen Marys sorry i dont know ARGC.

Congrats to all those with BFPs!

xxx


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi ladies sorry not posted for while we got a positive on Monday but hcg test only showed 23.5 and should be 25 . Went back today and was 22 . We are devastated can't stop crying x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So sorry Laura - what did they say at clinic


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi clinic told me stop all medication I am taking not sure if they said anything else because dh took call . So so sad x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura        can not find the words honey. Take care mini x


----------



## lili-bean (Jan 12, 2009)

hi everyone

lentil - i am so so sorry to hear of your news, can't even begin to imagine what an awful few days it has been for you.

lauraw - so sorry to hear your story too.

bendybird - big hugs

welcome to everyone who's new - hope these two week waits pass quickly.

i'm now feeling utterly freaked out - today was my otd, and frankly i was fearing the worst after a tiny bit of spotting monday evening (nothing since), and a heavy-feeling tummy. however, i bought a test on the way home from work today, quite reluctantly actually as i thought i was just chucking the money away, but... just tested and got a  !!! feeling VERY insecure about this after monday eve, and my 4 previous pregnancies all going wrong, but, hey, it's a start! 

love lil xx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hiya 

may i join you please i had et this morning  with two day 2 embries each with 3 cells 

apart from feeling shattered i feel amazing  

looking forward to getting to know everyone


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the madness crazychic -      
lili-bean yayyyyy congrats honey...


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Is it too late for an implantation bleed? Day 11 now -   I think so 



Thanx ash


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey - is it brown  Could be old blood...       its not af honey x x x x

     
My friend bled several times in first4 weeks... has now got healthy baby boy x x


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Its just started, I hate this emotional rollercoaster!  So cruel I wont even get to test date! Most unlike me!

Thanx hun ash


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

honey       dont' know what to say apart from don't lose hope.....        mini x x


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi ladies sorry am so confused and upset at moment hcg 23 on Monday 22 today told to stop all progesterone and go back monday. . Anyone know if it's normal for failed prey to only reduce by one


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Mini Ive mailed "the man" himself so i'll wait n see. Ive no AF pains like when AF is comimg and its just (so far TMI ) a bit of brown and boy do I feel sick still. Oh what a cruel game this is - I have never felt so confused by a treatment!!!!

Sorry laura ive no idea but im sure someone will be along soon to help you out hun  

Love n hugs ash (PS Ive cleared my inbox)


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

ash have everything crossed.... am sure 'the man' will come back with an answer soon ..      
Laura honey - sorry can't help there -Am sure someone will be along soon with an answer


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Widgey* ~ ah hun, i'm so sorry AF arrived....take care 

*Bendybird* ~ really sorry to see your news too...hope the ARGC brings you good luck. Have you had a look at the ARGC Board....i'm sure some of the ladies there will help you 

Oh *Laura* ~ so sad to see your news....really not fair. Sorry I can't help you but maybe you could ask your clinic or post on Peer Support 

*Ash* ~ not too late at all......everything crossed for you  

Hi *Berry, Reikilisa, Mugglewump, Crazychic and Lirac* ~ welcome to the thread all of you and lots of luck      *Reikilisa and Crazychic* ~ let me know your test days and I'll add them to the list 

*Mrs OC* ~ congratulations....really lovely news 

*Lil* ~ congratulations to you too....be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

lizzy - my otd is 27th not 25th...i wish it was 25th so i could fnd out sooner lol xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Berry ~ sorry hun......all changed  x


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Congratulations on yesterday's BFPs.  Sorry Lentil to hear your news   .  I hope you manage to get some information about fragmentation.

Well, I'm afraid to say I tested a day early. I promised myself I wouldn't but I didn't want to test on a work day.  Anyway, I got a    I am so happy and excited!!!!  I couldn't sleep last night because I had mentally made the decision to test early....so I am a tad tired today but hey, I can cope with that.

Thank you for all your support - and I'll keep checking the board to see how you all get on.  Jessamine, good luck for Saturday.   

Love
Sledge
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

sledgegirl - congratulations!!! How early did u test?? xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sledge girl congratulations woo hoo!!!      

Ash honey how are you           
Had af type pains last night..... they seem to get much stronger in the evening...       that the   isn't on her way....          

For All us 2wwers...

Take care mini x x


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry for being AWOL yesterday but couldn't face posting as I was convinced AF was on her way as I felt really achey, especially in the back all day.  It would sort of come an go but nothing when I went to the loo    anyway, felt better when I woke up but can feel my back starting to ache slightly now.  I am off work today and tomorrow as I didin't want to be at work when AF came so I think I shall just rest a lot.

sorry for the me post but I am so pleased for the latest BFP's and so sorry for the BFN's I am still reading and praying.

2 days to go - stay away AF


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Berry - tested one day early!

Jessamine - I had back ache last week and was convinced it was AF coming!   

Tanisha - sorry about your BFN.


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

Big congratulations to all those BFP. I tested this morning and it was a BFN for me. We are both devastated, but i guess it was just not our time. Best of luck to all of those you waiting to test. Big thanks to Lizzy, hopefully see you on this thread again in a few months time when we start the rollercoaster again!!

Baby dust to you all



Moocat


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Moocat     so sorry honey.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Just to say big   for those with BFN and   for those tests coming up.

Don't know if I posted on here or not, but I got a BFP !!!!

Beta HCG 345, so that is pretty positive!

 for all on the dreaded 2ww
luv Nikki XX


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nikki France - FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

i know i am grasping at straws but...

i still have this backache but less today than yesterday.  it seems to ease off when i am lying down but starts again when i move about and is also making the tops of my legs ache. it reminds me of the discomfort i got when i had my cysts as it is mainly in the middle of my lower back but will move to my left side or sometimes, but not much, slightly in my tummy.  I am still convinced AF is on her way as it is very similar to that except that my tummy and pubic area feels fine.  I am hoping it is connected to the rollypolly butterflies i had on monday and is a good sign as still no bleed, what do you think?  anyone had this type of thing so close to OTD and then had a BFP?


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
May I join you ladies? Day 5 yesterday and had one hatching blastie and one compacting embryo put in yesterday so have started the torturous wait.
OTD is 3/05/09

Have been in a lot of abdominal pain which I assumed must be OHSS until I read the cyclogest side affects- good grief!!! Anyone else feeling the effects?

xxxx   to all


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi!

Can I join you?

I had et today and had 2 embies put back, EC was monday. They are ahead of themselves and 1 day away from being blasts!

We have 3 others but we dont know yet whether they will be good enough to freeze.

OTD is 7th May!

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Jessamine hon I dont know but I am so   that this is your turn for a BFP. You deserve it so much.    

Congrats Nikki France - you have been waiting for this a long old time. Happy and healthy 8 months  

Congrats Sledgegirl. Happy 8 months to you  

L
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Right, i;m very very confused now.... i was out and about 2day and i needed to go to the toliet... so i went... and i seen a very little brown spot on my knickers!!!! I have never spotted b4 af b4 in my life, usually i just get full flow straight away... so i was like     i did think af was about to show and i wiped myself (sorry tmi) and nothing.... so could that b implantaion?? still been getting little af type pains.  Also been feeling sick and a little dizzy/light headed. 

 

xxxxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Berry
I had exactly the same type of bleed on my 2nd cycle ( it occcurred about 6 days after transfer) and had a BFP!! This was accompanied by a lot of AF pain. I really hope this is the same for you  ( result not pain!!)
Because I have an idea about what to look out for I am no doubt going to be obsessing around this time and looking for similar signs!!! Black knickers for me for the 2ww


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Berry - sounds promising for implantation to me!!!


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds very promising berry 



hows you today swan ?


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

HI Crazy
Supposed to be having a complete day of rest but have spent it hunched over the computer looking for success stories. had acupuncture this morning- I love it. I wish the woman who does it could just move in with us. Have eaten a load of rubbish today.

How are you feeling? are you taking progesterone?


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

swan  i put myself on bed rest today put i have to say ive had the laptop with me for most of it lol

glad your acupunture went well  i had one on tuesday night and then one again yesterday after transfer 
in which she told me i had slippery pulses ... 
i to wish i could bring her home  lol

im on 2 cyclogest a day  but ive been having back ache and mild af pain most of the day so im not sure whats going on as ive been on the cyclogest since sunday pm and only started to fell these af pains after ET  so who knows whats going on


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I hope I'm not getting my hopes up!!   I feel like I'm gearing myself  up for a massive fall!!! I hope I'm wrong. Hope everyone is ok. I;ll b on later for personals. xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

i should say that the colour of the spot i had was not dark brown it was a very light almost yellowish colour..... sorry for TMI but i'm so desperate! xxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Lirac
I look really pregnant. So much so that I cannot fit in to any of my clothes. I have a stretchy skirt that will have to be worn tomorrow. i don't go back to work until Tuesday and am hoping it goes down by then.

My clinic provide a really cheap looking pee stick and insist on that date.  I have to say a blood test sounds more reliable. I am going to rigidly stick to the day they told me. I want to enjoy my PUPO state as long as possible!!!


----------



## KLC1969 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi
Hoping I can join you all.
Had EC (ICSI) on Monday 20th & transfered 1 x 5 Cell emby yesterday (Wednesday 22nd).
Test date is Monday 4th May.
Over the moon to get to this stage as poor responder & only had 1 decent size follicle & 2 smaller ones.  Managed to get 3 eggs from my 3 follies but only two suitable for ICSI & only 1 fertilised.  Really pleased with quality of emby transferred, but now worried that it may all be over, before it's had chance to begin.  Had really bad backache all day and feels very much like the backache I get usually about a week before AF.  
What do you think??  Should I prepare myself for the worst already
Thanks
Karen


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hi karen 

i too had ET yesterday and have had backache and mild af pains all day today ..
so i gather it is quite normal


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi,

Please can you add me to the list? Below are my details:

Tessie* - 4th cycle (FET) ICSI. Test date 4th May.

Thank you!

T x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lirac - i was at IB Alicante too! May have bumped into you there at some point. Arent they fab?! Hope you get your BFP!
L
xx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Ladies  i Have a hypothetical question!

is it possible to get a false positive? if you leave the test for more than the 3 mins as instructed?



Love n hugs ash


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just did a test.. i know it was early and it was a BFN i'm disappointed


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

ash, sometimes you can get the faintest line, called an evaporation line on tghe test.
How long after the 3 minutes did the positive come up, and how dark is it?

I'm hoping this is a positive for you  

luv Nikki XX


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Berry I am so sorry, but there is still 3 days left to test day, maybe it could change?
luv Nikki X


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ash honey - have a look at this:

http://www.clearblue.info/uk/clearblue-digital-pregnancy-test-faq.php

Basically - once its sensed the test is either +ve or-ve then that results remains visible on the stick for 24hours - that way you won't get any evap line confusion... Hope that helps - Good luck      

Beryy honey - don't give up hope just yet    

Take care mini x

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Mini your a star thank you  

Nikki it was a clearblue test and did not have an evaporation line it was the digital test with conception inicator. HMMMM we lost the "HYPOTHETICAL" angle on this question didnt we ladies  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmm think we have        
Take care honey


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

ha ha ash, thats a   in my book!!!!!!!!
Congratulations  
Nikki X


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Moocat* ~ oh I'm sorry hun, really sad to see your news.......much luck for you next cycle, looking forward to having you back on here and posting you up a BFP 

*Swan, Ctm, Karen and Tessie* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all    

*Berry* ~ sounds like it could be implantation....everything crossed   Ooh, just seen your other post...too early hun  

*Lirac* ~ there are some tests that you can use earlier, just make sure you've left enough time for the trigger to be out of your system 

*Ash* ~ didi you get a 'pregnant' on the digital test?

*Sledge* ~ great news....congratulations 

*Nikki* ~ fab news for you too.....and fab levels. Congratulations 

Hope everyone else is doing fine 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone - I'm on my 2WW now too   I had SET this morning. It was a 2day 4 cell embie woo hoo x


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

BFN absolutely gutted


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Jessamine     so sorry honey - Take care mini x x


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

hi ladies,
test day today and................BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow! i am so grateful and thankful to God and hoping for the best.
thanks for alll the support on FF.

blooming


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Blooming - wonderful news honey... congratulations x x x
      
mini x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Jessamine- I am so so sorry. I hope you have lots of support to see you through this horrible time. Life can be so unfair.  

Blooming- This is wonderful news.Now live up to your name!

I am already starting to look for symptoms despite promising not to.
I am three days post transfer. 
Q . When does the embryo implant
Q. How soon should I have that AF feeling?

I have had AF pains all morning and felt so hot. I know it is too early for symtoms so am being silly.

Good luck to all testers this weekend


----------



## sledgegirl (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi

Jessamine - so sorry honey.   

Blooming - congratulations!  

xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Jessamine - so sorry honey - have posted on the cycle buddies board to you   

Blooming - congrats!!!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi, could i join you all? i have just had et this morning, i have an 8 cell and a 6 cell on board, 3 day transfer and i test on the 11th May...x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Lirac- I think I wanted symptoms so much I started creating them in my head this morning.Nothing for the rest of the day!!!
I have one blast on board and one compacting embryo as of day 5 so v close to you. When was your ET?

Is anyone actually able to follow all the 2ww rules like resting,no housework,sex, spicy food, no living etc...??

I am really struggling for 'me' time and feel guilty every time I put one foot in front of the other


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

swan, i am going to be the same, i have a toddler to run around after but fortunately we are having some work done on our house so my dp has took time off work so i am currently on the sofa with the laptop being waited on hand and foot, he even went to Tesco on his own with my son and did a weekly shop! i am going to be so paranoid about moving or doing anything apart from sitting, i never drove last time for the first week either so its going to be even more boring staying in!


----------



## blooming (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks ladies, i wish you all the very best for the days ahead        

blessings,
blooming.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Rach- you started DR the exact day I did. When is your test date?

Have given up trying to get any sort of rest. I feel like DD is targetting my womb area for as much kicking and climbing as possible.  I tried to give her to her heavily pregnant godmother on friday- within five minutes she had scribbled over their wedding album  


Have to take her to watch my husband play rugby later- How to control an 18 month year old at the side of an open playing field whilst trying to avoid strenuous activity!!!!


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Good Morning!

well i feel much better today, i was in agony after ec! hope everyones well and feeling chirpy, the weather is great here again! (i am in Grimsby)
swan, my test date is the 11th May...my ds seems to be targeting me too, constantly begging to be lifted up and climbing on me!
well off to get dressed, will check in later...xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Rach - my test date is one day before yours   hopefully it will go quickly and we wont feel too   x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Lirac - my Dr said the same - they say there is little you can do to help now.  As long as you aren't doing any heavy lifting, I wouldn't worry at all.  I'm off and I'm just going    

LuuLuu


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

hi ladies, i just got told, feet up for the rest of the day and the next then no strenuous exercise (lol..like i feel like it anyhow) no lifting and just to be sensible ohh and no sex.
so here i am again chilling out! my dh has been a star bless him, he was doing everything yesterday and today he has got up and sorted out ds and done dinner, hung washing out and i have just gone to do yorkshire puddings (he cant do them..he has tried before..Jaffa Cakes spring to mind lol) looked out of the window and he is now cutting the grass! ds is on his nap so he should be finished in about an hour just intime to be waking up!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Here I am.    Finally made the 2WW thread.  

ET today - two embies on board, a 4-4 3 cell and a 3-3 4 cell.  Tired but oh, so happy.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Anne, congrats on you lovely embies, your a day or two behind me, we can compare symptoms!...


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratz Anna hun !!


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome Anna x

Am having a very weepy half hour. I have not cried all cycle but am now feeling really defeatist and low. I feel I have not stopped doing strenuous lifting and carrying so I am convinced it is all over. I know I am probably being silly but feeling very hormonal. I am getting pains quite low down but they are very unlike AF pains I had previously- more like little shooting pains.  Last time I also had an undeniable implantation bleed which was a welcome half way through 2ww as it gave me hope. Where are you little bleed?

Sorry for selfish post. Just needed to offload


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

I was to test on Wednesday and couldn't wait. Just got my BFP today! Can't believe it.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

wow weefluff! well done and congrats!!


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

weefluff- brilliant . Great news . Let's hope it's contagious xxx

I have a (.)(.) inspection with my husband and one is unusually sore and veiny- the other one is normal- Half pregnant??


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

Very good! I bet my DH wished he thought of that sort of checking x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL @ swan.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jessamine* ~ so sad for you hun.....really sorry 

Hi *Sprog, Anna and Rach* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   

*Lirac* ~ don't worry hun....every clinic had different advice and I'm sure going about your normal stuff won't make any difference at all  Sending the  your way....too early 

*Swan* ~ sending you (((hugs))) and positive vibes    at half pregnant!

*Blooming* ~ congratulations....really pleased for you 

*Weefluff* ~ congratulations to you too....fab news 

Love an luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

this morning for me - I know its 24 hrs too early, but can't see that 24hrs is going to make much difference.  
Am totally gutted. Not really sure of next move.      
Take care mini x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

BFN for me... i'll be on later. Feeling a bit empty.   Thanks for all the support. Take care xxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

so sorry Berry....


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww im so sorry hun    
take care hunny  we are all here for you  

 mini hun


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

mini..so sorry..


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Mini and Berry - so sorry - I know its heartbreaking.  Sending you big


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Mini and Berry.         Take the time you need to deal with it and process.  You don't have to immediately know what to do next.   

Glad we're close in timescales, Rach!  

WOO HOO weefluff!  That's fantastic, I'm so pleased for you!   

LOL at (.)(.) checking!!!

Had a crappy night's sleep.  Kept waking up with a sore back and achy tum, and then getting anxious about not being able to sleep.  TV is crap at 4am, isn't it??


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Mini and Berry 

Hope everyone else is ok today xxx
Woke with crippling AF pains- had been desperate for these and am relishing each one. have not checked (.) today.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Berry and Mini - I am really sorry that you had BFN. Take care of yourselves and your DH's.  
L
xxx


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Berry i am so sorry hun take time to heal  

Mini - words fail me        

Love n hugs ash


----------



## Mariam (Dec 12, 2007)

Mini and Berry -   So sorry for your BFN

Good luck for next OTDs

Mariamxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

i have been sympton spotting already!..god i dont think i will have any yet, i have a few feelings/twinges in my (.y.) a little at the sides but i know its the bullets, i am surprised i havent felt something sooner,im sure they were quite sore last time early on...anyone else getting it?


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry for just jumping on this thread (i havnt started TX yet) 
i have been watching it for just over a couple of months and i would just like to say a big heart fillled sorry to all the ladies that got       be strong   

i would just like to say Congrats to all the ladies that got


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!
Hope you all had a lovely weekend in the sunshine.  Haven't been posting much, but have been reading all your posts.
I am now on the 1WW and still no symptoms whatsoever, trying not to dwell on this, but can any of you ladies who did get a BFP reassure me about lack of implantation bleed?  I am really trying not to obsess, which is being made easier as poor DH has come down with a really bad throat and cold (not man flu!), so I am looking after him whilst tyring to steer clear of his germs.  Think he is just rundown with all the worry and looking after me 24-7 for the past couple of weeks, bless him.  Off to have acupuncture later to help with implantation.  
Please embies stick!    

   to all the BFN, really hoping that it will be your turn very soon.

CONGRATS to all the BFPs, sending you all tonnes of sticky stuff.

   for all the fellow 2ww! xxx


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

I had no implantation bleed and had worried about that too. But seems somepeople get it and others don't? X


----------



## LAYDEE6 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all/Lizzy

a   for me last week. Have had a good weekend though...Staying   

Congrats to all with the positives and a big   to those still on their 2WW.

Best

LAYDEE 6


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, Laydee, but I'm glad you had a good weekend.      

Hang on in there, Lirac.  If in doubt, I'd phone your clinic.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Laydee    

Lirac - hope it's an implantation bleed - you never know.


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Laydee.... 

Lirac..


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Lirac- i cannot remember too much about my implantation bleed last cycle but it was enough to convince me my AF had arrived and it was game over.


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me joining in....

Hi I am new to this thread via Reprofit Thread I had (2) 5 day hatching blast transferred on 21th of April testing on May 4th. Not having any cramping but on and off lower back pain, painful at times and left ovary twitches or whatever you want to call it on and off. Other than that I am very positive and taking it one day at a time.....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mini* ~ i'm really sorry hun, i know you're not hopeful but really hope tomorrow brings better news  

*Berry* ~ hugs to you too.....so sad for your news 

*Laydee* ~ glad you are feeling positive hun.......really sorry to hear about your BFN though 

*Lirac* ~ hope the bleeding eases up for you  

*Gbaby* ~ welcome to the thread.......lots of luck for the 4th  

*Mugglewump* ~ lots of ladies have got BFPs without any bleeding hun....hope your acupuncture went well 

Take care everyone,

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

really sorry to hear about the latest BFN's - my thoughts are with you all


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if I do my test 14 days after egg collection or transfer?
Thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I was advised after et date - but this does depend from clinic to clinic and what day transfer you had.
All the best
Mini x


----------



## Lesley007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mini - I'm so sorry to hear that you've had an early negative test. My official testing date is tomorrow Tuesday 28th, but I tested last night and got a negative result. Am hoping against hope that tomorrow will get a different result for us both. I was gutted last night and glad that my husband was away so I could bawl and make a fuss. Had a lousy day but have cheered up a bit this evening. Would love a positive tomorrow! Felt surrounded by pregnant co-workers and visiting babies today and had fantasy of throwing my water glass at the wall during the staff after-school meeting! Thinking of you
xxx     
Lesley


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lesley honey     wishing and   for a different outcome for us both.  I've not got any HPT's in the house now and haven't tested again this morning - am planning on asking my Doc if he'll do a blood test for me... Just to confirm things so I can move onwards...  It's crap isn't it... Am so so happy for all those with   but so wish we would join them...
Take care     
Mini x x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Besttwin- I have been told 16 days post EC by my clinic.

Does anyone know if greasy hair is a good sign? 
back to work for me  today after three weeks off- aaarggh


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone - mind if I jump on board.

I am now on my 1ww. Test date is Monday 4th and my word is it dragging!!!I am 100% round the bend 

Despite promising myself not to be  - I am completely and utterly obssessed with symptom spotting. Have had af pains since 2 days post transfer (had blasts) and they haven't given up since. I always have v bad af pains both before and during and i really feel she is on her way. I have that heavy, dragging feeling I always get and my (.)(.) aren't the slightest bit sore any more. Didn't have an implantation bleed so am worried about that aswell.

Not usually a worrier at all but at mo would worry if i didn't have something to worry over!!
Spend sat and sun crying that it was all over but feel more accepting of it today. 

This really is the hardest part of the treatment.
Does anyone know when af usually arrives during ivf? Is it diff for everyone?


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

LizG - my OTD is Friday and I have exactly the same symptoms as you and have felt exactly the same feelings!!!  I'm taking some consolation in the fact that it really is too early to symptom spot and nobody really definitely knows at this stage.  Two girls on FF have told me they felt the same on both their positive and negative cycles and i am taking some comfort in that.  First time round I persuaded myself I definitely was pg when I wasn't!!!  This time, although I 'm not majorly hopeful, I'm just waiting til Friday because only the test will give me the right answer (not google as I have stupidly found out!!!)

LuuLuu


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

All I can think of is another day with no a/f is another day closer to our dreams.

 For the outcome we so, so, want and I think bloody deserve (but don't get me going on the fairness of it all )

Love to you all

XX


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

From what I have read from other people on FF everyones symptoms are different. But god this site is a godsend!!! Apart from veiny (.)(.) I dont reallt have any pains or niggles now (not sure if a good thing or a bad thing)
I am due to test Friday and am absolutely poohing myself, this week is going to drag!


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi girls
Thanks for reassurances about the implantation bleed yesterday, I need to stop comparing myself to everyone else I think!  Feeling a lot more positive today.  Had acupuncture yesterday afternoon and realised that actually I have done absolutely everything I possibly could have done to make this work and need to accept the whole process and stay positive.  I just want this so much after so long trying and seeing everyone else seemingly get pregnant at the drop of the hat around me.  My DH will be the most wonderful daddy and I want nothing more to see him be a daddy to our 2 embies in 8 and a bit months time.    
Liz G - we have the same OTD, and by the sounds of things feeling the same way!     for you hun.
   Lesley, Mini and Laydee   
Love, hugs  and   to all. xxxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

LizG I too am interested to know when AF should arrive? I have blocked all memories of my failed cycle from memory.

****WARNING RAMBLING FREAK ALERT******
Have come home to work from home as I am going insane. Only in the office tomorrow and that's me done for the week.
Spent the morning making symptom lists for being pregnant and reasons why I possibly can't be.

Signs that I am
I have had AF /stitchy pain and occasional back pain since about three days after ET
I have greasy hair ( anyone else?)
I have a veiny sore (.)
I cannot do any of my trousers up 
I am having hot flushes (change in body temperature?)
In bed two nights after transfer I had this really lovely warm glowy feeling in my tummy which I convinced myself were the embies sticking

Signs that I am not
My husband made me run for a train twenty minutes after ET
DD has used my womb as a trampoline since ET
I feel different to when I had my DD ( or do I?) 

Am going to have to stop obsessing soon. Reading back my positve list these could all be attributed to cyclogest. ggrrrr

The clinic have given me a really cheapy test again. I think I may invest in a second one. What is the best digitial one?

Apologies for my ramblings xxx


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi
I'm a newbie, well to be fair I've been watching from the outside and today decided to join and participate. I'm an April tester, in fact due tomorrow. I'm scared to have another disappointment so I might wait a few days and see... 
Good luck to all of you. 
Cx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Clarity

Welcome and good luck for tomorrow!!! I'm 2 days behind you and have also had previous disappointment so am just as scared!!!

LuuLuu


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey muglewump - my test buddy. Are you going to test early?
Welcome clarity to the mad house and god luck for tomorrow.

Loved the list Swan. Apart from the af pains that are getting worse and worse as the time goes by, and the most incredible feeling that everything is going to fall out from below i have no syptoms at all. Lol at the running for the train. Typical man!!! I have even made a list of everyone I know that has has ivf at my clinic and worked out the success rate to see if i will be a success or failure statistic - how sad!!!


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Swan you are sooo funny    

I have noooo symptoms at all - i was just sore still from EC i think but that has gone now... Only 12 days left 'till test date. and i am going   I just cant imagine this working.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow Sprog - that's a long time to wait to test!!! My clinic allows you to test two weeks following the day inbetween EC and ET - so for you that would be a week on Thursday.

ooohhh naughty me encouraging early testing. - Get the     someone!!!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

oh well. it looks like the dream is over already for and it is only 8 dpet. Af pains have got much worse all day and now i have started to bleed. Sorry if tmi but bright red - which i am sure means it is over.

I know in my heart of heart but will have to test tomorrow before i can phone clinic - test day not till mon.

We are just so numb. don't know what to say or do. i know it will get better tomorrow but at mo just totally gutted.

night night 
liz xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Liz honey       that its not AF on her way... take care       mini x x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, Liz, I'm sorry you're going through this.  8 days past ET is awful early though, isn't it?      

Who's testing next?  LuuLuu, you've got a day or two yet, haven't you?  I'm losing track...

I've got a sore lower back, left side, which sometimes aches in my tum, too.  Can't work out if it's soreness from EC/ET or a strain... any clues?  Either way, I've had enough now!  

Sprog, our clinic does a blood test 12 days past ET.


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm going insane!!!!!!!!!!   

Can I join you guys to get through the next two weeks? I may not make it otherwise...! I've lurked FF throughout this cycle, but can't resist the temptation to post now!

This has been our second IVF cycle (BFN last year), and this time at The Lister (previously at the Chaucer, Canterbury). I had a three day transfer last friday (24th April) of 2 x grade 1, 8 cell embies. Test day is friday the 8th May.

My ovaries and still upset at being poked (god it hurts when i need a wee!) and today I've had mega twinges   but otherwise I'm feeling fairly upbeat (I'm ready for that all to change at any moment so I'm enjoying the fleeting optimism whilst its here!)

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here -        to everyone

Loonymoon x

Liz -


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Loonymoon - welcome.

Liz - so sorry - this is just so unfair.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya

I will be in the dreaded 2ww soon as am having e/t tomorrow.

Will be nice to have people to chat to so i don't go crazy.

Quick question, there isn't anything that can go wrong between now and having my little egg put back tomorrow is there

We got just the 2 eggs and only one fertilised properly.
Am just worried and don't think i'll get any sleep tonite

Thanks 

nicola xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Nicola

As you can see from the time of this posting the 2ww really is a killer!!!

Remember honey that all you need is 1 special little embie to make your dreams come true.     for a BFP for you honey.

Stay sane

Liz xXXX


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks luluu and lizg. It's D-day but I had AF cramps last night so I'm going to wait and see what happens today. I can't bring myself to test, don't know why. If nothing happens I will try tomorrow am. The confusing thing is my temperature is still high at 37c

It's totally a mad [fly]mad [/fly]time.

        

Lizg, just caught up with the thread, I'm sorry to hear. I'm sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

high temp - that is really good news. Don't take any notice of af pains - they can mean anything.

no more bleeding through the night - have been up since 4 watching ( i am sure the witch knew!) or this morning but still feels like she is on her way. feeling quite light headed this morning but that could be tiredness and emotional exhaustion from all the crying yesterday ( I am a drama queen!). 

Before we tell people it is over I was waiting for full blown af to arrive but just phoned clinic and they said it might not until I stop my meds. ARRRRRR!!!!  She also said I can't test till Sat and then the clinic isn't open till Tues so have to carry on with meds until I speak to them on Tues!!!! so that could mean no af till next wed!!

I am completely and utterly demented.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Well another test confirmed the BFN but my very kind GP has done a beta test - am just waiting for the   to show her face... 
Although its was a BFN for me am feeling very positive and raring to go for next time.... I don't plan on rushing out there though - taking a few months to make sure I'm 100% and then go for it...

Take care and all the best to those on the 2WW
Mini x


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey lizg
If you're 8DPO do you think it could be implantation bleeding? Seems a little early for AF.
Is you cycle normally short?
Gosh this is just hideous, girls who get pregnant nromally don't know how easy they have it.

  

Mimi  , you're amazing


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

well i feel fed up today! sorry for the moaning but i have backache and a tender feeling in the tum, i have had a few shooting pains last night too, sooo i am feeling a bit sorry for myself   i think its just things are coming to an end now (in a couple of weeks) and it all gets to you at some point, all the weeks injecting and scans and all the to'ing and fro'ing...ahhhhh...i hope my mood changes soon as i am starting to get on my own nerves never mind my poor dp...sorry for the whinging.x


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

xrachx hun, it's all normal, take deep deep breath several time in a row. It helps immemsely. Where are you in your 2ww?
I'm right at the end and I have had back pain all the way... Drink a lot of water, it does help
Also have sore (.)(.), cramps, hot flushes etc...

Have facial, a head massage, whatever makes you feel great.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome, Lirac.   We have the same test date!  Although I'm slightly behind you - our clinic tests a bit early.  I had EC last Friday and ET on Sunday.  

Hang on in there, Lizg!  

Good luck with your ET, Nicola!

Mini, you have a great attitude, hon.  

We're right with you, rach, don't fret.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic - hi - remember it only takes 1 and there's so many ladies who have had BFPs from their one golden embie!!!  Good luck today honey!!!

Good luck to everyone else...

LuuLuu


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Clarity, i had et on the 25th so am early days, do you all count et as day 1? if so i am 5 days in and my pips are 8 days old,   Anne.x
i think i just need a kick up the bum tbh and to stop whinging,  ..to all the bfn's its not fair!
..to all those who are close to testing or waiting for results, our clinic dont do bloods (Hull) so we just ring them up, dont know what would be worse! awww well, off to do something in the sun.x


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Today i'm sitting out in the *sunshine*   and i'm going to forget everything - today is banned from the 2WW if you know what i mean  So no crying or worrying allowed


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Like Liz G I am afraid it is over for me as well. I hate even writing this.
I went to work today totally convinced that I was pregnant - really veiny boobs and I just felt it! then I went to the loo and wiped and there was a browny smudge in with the cyclogest aftermath (sorry TMI but now is not the time for dignity). This is how my period starts every time so am absolutely gutted.  At least wanted to get to test date to go through it even if it was negative.

I have tried to convince myslelf it is not my period but at 8 days after transfer I am sure it cannot be an implantation bleed.

I just want to curl up and cry.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Swan - implantation bleeds can be up to 12 days post ovulation can't they?


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

hi im Mango,

I joined this group this morning and so far its been wonderful. lots of encouragement etc....
Im afraid i am slowley losing hope though. Yester i started spotting brown. Nothing this morning now have virtually gone into full flow period. My test not due til friday. Im trying to stay open minded but its very hard. Has anyone been here before and what was the outcome. Its my first attempt at ivf after 4 failed DI

xx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

I just keep symptom spotting its driving me  
I have:
brown discharge almost pink and a bit more than yesterday 
headache
tiredness
veiny (.)(.)
a niggling pain in my side and back 

Is this good or bad?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello ladies,

May I join in   , I am PUPO with one grade 1, 8 cells 3 day transfer. I had ET on Monday, so my test date is 08/05/09

Future Mummy


----------



## babe2 (Apr 1, 2009)

hi 
Just had 2nd IUI so on my 2ww just   for a BFP anyway my test date is the on the 14th of may.
Good luck everyone sending out loads of      vibes for you all. xxxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Swan - We both need to stay positive. 

I know mine isn't implantation coz had blasts BUT both our bleeds could just be start of pregnancy. I am waiting for it to hit full time but clinic said that it might not coz of meds!! 

So might be period - might not. But no period does not mean BFP. Why is this so bloody hard?


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Liz G and Swan   so sorry to read about your bleeds, but you never know.  Try to stay positive, sending you both lots of    .
Good luck babe2, Future Mummy, Loonymoon and Mango for your 2ww!    
Sprog - hope you are enjoying the sunshine!  
 Mini   you are an inspiration how you have dealt with your result, wishing you so much luck for your next tx, really hope it will result in the BFP you so deserve.
Clarity   for your test timorrow, if you hold out that long.  The temps still being up sounds like a good sign to me, hun.


Well, I can't believe I STILL have 5 days till OTD.  I got my pee stick instructions that Barts gave me this morning out to have a look and started thinking maybe I should test early, but DH is dead against it and I kind of want to stay in this blissful PUPO state as long as poss so probably won't be.  No real signs of anything, have kind of stitch like feeling in my lower abdomen, but I wonder whether this is all in my head as I want to have something twinging to think about!  GAH!!!   
My friend came over for lunch today, with her little girl, her little boy is now 3 1/2 and was at nursery.  It was nice to see her and have something to take my mind off all this, we both started trying at around the same time so she knows how long I've waited for my turn.  I just hope with all my heart that this is it for me and DH.   
Well love and   all round... xxx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Liz G- I thought you still had implantation bleed with blasts?? I have one on board and one other. 

was so so sure it had worked

Have read on other threads that all may not be lost and some people reporting v late implantation bleeds but surely not after 8 dpt 
Husband will not let me test early


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey girlies
I'm back in, don't think v good news from me. Have browny stuff too, albeit very little of it. Will defo test tomorrow but not very optimistic.

Had picnic in the park with DP today. Picked him up from work with blanket and lunch. I asked the "now what" question. Was supposed to be the last IVF, well it was me who said that because I find the disappointment very hard. Altho I seem to be getting better at it every time. Did not even cry today. DP said we should try again because as long as you produce good eggs (even if only 2) there is always hope. It is just luck. DP is so cute, love him.

I quit work to do all this so he said "either go back to work or do IVF, if I were you I know what I would choose". So I guess it means summer at home for me then. Well if the weather is like today, that's not so bad. 

Cxxx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so tempting to test early, OTD is on Monday the 5th, had a 5 day transfer (hatching blast) EC was on the 16th.....I just want to make it to the weekend without testing.....


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Ladies 

Hope i can join you! My test date is this friday but made the mistake of testing today and it was a bfn! Just hoping 2 days can make a difference  
The test i used today was a real cheap one so do you reckon that makes a differnce because of how many weeks pregnant i would be? I have a clearblue digital for friday which says tests up2 4 days early before period is due but who would that work with me having day 3 transfer? That make sense  

Hope we all have some luck i really do 

xxx


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, here we go, AF is back. Gutted. Guess I'm no longer a 2ww member. 

  

good luck to all of you. It's a tough world 
Cx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Clarity - so sorry -


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Clarity   So so sorry hun. xxx


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Clarity So sorry lovely   It sure is a tough world out there! Chin up xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You're damn right, it's a tough world, Clarity.          But you're a tough lady.  I know you'll make it.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Clarity - words are never enough - remember we're here for you and thinking of you       mini x


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies wonder if I could join in. I am on day 9 of 2ww. Already have a DS but this is third go at trying for a brother or sister for him. I am an abroadie girl trying with donor eggs.

Hi to LuuLuu who I have already been chatting to  

Bree xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome Bree!!!


----------



## loonymoon (Jul 13, 2007)

Keep looking forward Clarity and enjoy the summer with DP  

Hi Bree  Good luck on your 2ww

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh well - the dream is over.  AF had arrived with a vengence. Feel really stupid now because I really believed it had worked    I am totally gutted. 

I was always the one driving this forward. If I had decided on day of e/c to cancel the whole thing dh would have been fine but this seems to have changed him completely. He is being all strong and determined at mo. He has the resolve for the both of us at the moment. I am just numb.

Swan & Clarity -  Shared hugs to you both.    This is so so very hard.  

Liz


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

LizG   Oh hun I am so so sorry.  xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh Liz - I'm so sorry     - you sound like you have a fabulous DH who will give you plenty of hugs to get through this and decide a way forward.  In the meantime, grieve for your little embie - sending you tonnes of    .

LuuLuu


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Mini* ~ i'm really sorry hun....many hugs 

*Liz* ~ so sad for you......sending many gentle hugs to you 

*Clarity* ~ really sorry too see your news too....take care 

*Mango* ~ how are you doing now....hope the bleeding has eased up  

*Swan* ~ hun, don't give up....it could still be implantation  

*Besttwin, Liz (loonymoon), LuuLuu, Nicola, Future Mummy, Babe and Tiny* ~ welcome to the thread.....wishing you all lots of luck and sticky vibes       

*Bree* ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test hun  

*Lesley* ~ did you test today....hope you got good news  

Hi to everyone else.....sorry for not catching up personally but hope you are all ok 

Love and lots of luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

LizG im so sorry hun


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Can I join you ladies?

I am 8 days in. OTD is Tuesday 5th May.

Sorry to ladies who got bfns  I am not right good at keeping up with the big thread but will give it a go. Hope you all doing ok


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Lizzy, I test on tuesday 5th.

LizG, so sorry to read your news. I see from your footnotes you have 4  . One of them may be your little son or daughter so hang on in there  

Northy, Hi old pal. You are better at maths than me as I just said I was on day 9. But seeing as we had ET same day I must be on day 8! 

Bree xx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

hi ladies 

          i am new to all this , i also have 2ww our test date is the 11 th may ! it seens so long to wait 
        and i have my fingers crossed for all of us

                                                                    marylukie xx


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just heard from doctor's office testing Monday @ 11:30am seems like forever


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Bree, Welcome Northy, welcome Marylukie!  

Hang on in there, gbaby.

LizG, don't feel stupid, feel proud.  You held on to your hope and belief, when that was the best thing you can do.  When we hold on to a beautiful thing, and it's taken away from us, that never reflects badly on us.  I'm so, so sorry, sweetheart.    

Still not sure whether to call this day four of 2WW or day three... ET was on Sunday...  Anyway, most of my pains have gone off (thank heaven) so I think my ovaries have finally healed from EC!  I am SO BLOATED.  I tend towards an inflatable stomach, anyway , but this is straining my stomach muscles.

I am just starting to get nervous about the result, as opposed to just being happy to be PUPO.  I think I'll try and hold off the nerves as much as possible and still enjoy having these little embies inside me.  Wonderful feeling, whatever happens next.

9 more sleeps till test date.

 to everyone.  Remember, we've done everything we can to be a welcoming environment for our little embies.  It's up to nature, now.


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Anna -your beautiful words to Liz G just made me cry!
You have a lovely way of expressing things.

AF seems to have arrived this morning so


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Ladies
Thanks for your  
I'm fine, a bit teary if I have to talk to someone about it, otherwise fine. Very bad cramps during the night which is totally not what I'm used to. 
This is going to make you   , I had ONE glass of wine last night and I have a hangover! Oh well, I'm sure I can build up my drinking stamina again  

BREE, I'm considering ED, would you mind telling me a bit more about your experience? I'm kinda of new to FF but I think you can email directly somehow...

All of you who have been disappointed this week    
All of you mad testers to come, I wish you the very best of luck


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good morning all FF,

Well not so good really, AF seems to be in full flow now, was seccretly hoping that maybe i was passing 1 of my little embies but i really dont think so  
DP has been so lovely. I find i have to break away from him as he is so so lovely he makes me want to cry more......
This is our first IVF cycle after 4 failed DI. Its alot more emotional and envasive than DI. I suppose a big part of it was the UNKNOWN!!!
I had terrible side affects with the gonal-f. Mainly fatigue. Ive never been so sleepy in my life!!!!
Does anyone know, how long should i wait before we try again??
Good luck to all awaiting their tests, i wish you all the luck in the world, and for those like me with AF, hang in there. The best things come to those who wait ( words really-- i know its not that easy--but stay positive xxx)


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks yoy for all your thoughts and kind words. They do help.
Thank you Anna - such beatutiful words. 

Off to tell my mum now. There is only the 2 of us because my dad died when I was 12. We are really close and I am dreading it. Time to be brave me thinks.


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

hi Mango
Sorry  
You have to have 2 periods before starting again, ie the one you have now plus the next one, ie one month clear to let your ovaries recover. 
So basically you could start the treatment again in June. Depending on your protocol, that roughly means EC July

Hope this helps
Cxxxx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Just wanted to send a big   to all the ladies who have   AF hanging over them   

Lirac, I know it seems crazy your clinic still want you to test but I know my clinic would say same (IM Barcelona).Do not stop meds until your clinic say so. Its not over til its over. 

Welcome marylukie  

Clarity, you can send me a personal message by clicking on the little scroll thingy on left hand side of my page.  

Bree xx


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Just tested early and got BFP but have AF  ??


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning

Swan- must still be a bfp hun surely    Fingers crossed for you hun  

  to all of you who are getting a/f. Seems so hard doesn't it.

Am on day 2, it is day one on day of e/t isn't it, had it at 3 yesterday.

Keep wrrying about how i sit as scared of squashing beanie, i know its stupid as you can't but still keep worrying.

Me thinks this is going to be a very long 2 weeks.

Take care  

nicola x x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Liz, Mini, Clarity, Sorry to hear your news.    

Anna, I feel very bloated too. My EC pain has gone, just a bit of sensitivity,but god they were rough this time ( had a GA in new hospital instead of heavy sedation). Felt llike whoever put speculum in did not have their glasses!   

I am starting day 6 of 2ww, and slowly but surely going  . This is my 4th IVF and it does not get easier.
I had a terrible EC day and although calmed down as I have a golden embie in tummy now, I was very frustrated for a few days. I had 8 juicy follies and was hopping for blasts ( first time) as I have adenomyosis and my problem is implantation due to it. So blasts would have helped a bit. Anyway, for the first time I experienced partial premature ovulation and on the day of EC right ovary was empty and no follies, ( we are not even talking about eggs!) so I lost half my juicy follies, and the left side was probably starting it too! anyway got 3 eggs of left ovary, and only one fertilised  ( I had better fert % last 3 IVF in different hospital) so I spent the whole week end in a state waiting for news, and Monday I was told I had a perfect little embie, grade 1 , 8 cells day 3. I cried and cried with relief and had ET and now I am just waiting on this 2 ww to see if little fighter is going to make it. 
What a rollercoster. I think it has been my most stressful cycle.

I hope you don't mind me sharing this with you. 

I am sending     to all of us  

Future Mummy


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Future mummy- sorry our posts crossed. 
At least you have little embie on board now hunny. Try to forget about e/c.

My e/c was so painfull i am   this works as don't think i can go through that again, and i have gone through 3 operations for endo that were not as bad.
I do have a water infection so am thinking that could of made things worse.

We had so many empty follies we were wondering if we would gwt any eggs.
We got 2, both fertilised but one was abnormal.
We have one grade 2, 7 cell embie on board.
Am excited but worried as not sure how good this embie is as peole say grade ones are better,

Take care hun


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Clarity,

Thanks for your quick reply. At least i know roughly where my life will be going the next couple of months. 

Good luck to all without AF for your test dates. Keep chatting to them precious little embies onboard

xxxxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Swan - have you rung your clinic and asked about the BFP  How heavy is the bleed

Nic - don't worry about the grade - the whole thing is a lottery - girls have had BFN's with seemingly 'perfect' embies and BFPs with lower grades.  Besides - grade 2 is pretty good!!!  Future Mummy - hoping yours is a special golden embie as well as Nicola's.  A girl on the Chester board got a BFP with her one golden embie last week!!!


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Scared to ring clinic as I tested early ! Bleed is still pinky discharge- getting heavier.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Swan - my clinic tells you to ring if you get any bleeding at all so just be honest with them.  That's what they are there for.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks LuuLuu, you are right. 

Swan- I would still ring them hun, don't matter you tested early. Like Luuluu has said, they ask you to ring anyway.     

Mango- best of luck to you hun


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww, thank you Swan.    I should have a way with words - I'm a romantic novelist in my spare time!  

RING THE ****** CLINIC, SWAN!  You won't be the first or last to test early.  I have no idea what's going on with your af bleed and BFP, but I'm hoping strongly it's good!  Let us know!        

LizG, I'd rather think it was her time to be brave for you.        

I had something similar, Future Mummy - 9+ follies, but only 3 eggs.  Thankfully all 3 fertilised, two were good quality, so we have 2 on board.  Many many            for your 2WW!  So glad you made it to ET.  

You know what?  My ET hurt more than my EC!    I didn't feel pulled around or pummelled at all, just ovarian pain which I assume is the follies filling/emptying with fluid.  Had a good day yesterday, largely painless, but I probably did too much, because it was back in the evening, and today I'm feeling tired, achy and a bit down in the mouth.  Never mind, keeping the PMA in place!

I'm so sorry, Mango.       I had a horrible time in down regulation - constant headaches and fatigue.  Are you telling me it's not crazy to talk to my embies  I thought I was going  ...


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Nicola1x.
Anna, your not going  . I rubbed my belly and chatted away to my embies all day every day, even when Af arrived!!! But i really do think they have gone now so find im not chatting to them anymore.

Best of luck

xxxxxx


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry this is going to be a me-post.  I had a pretty crappy evening last night, had been feeling really low and down all of a sudden with quite an AF type belly. Went to bed early but (TMI WARNING) just when I put in the crinone I noticed a teeny bit of blood and when wiped there were spots of fresh blood. I wasn't totally sure where it was coming from but was so upset and so scared it was all over. My acupuncturist had given me some moxa sticks in case I had any fresh blood so we used them, then tried to go to sleep. About 15 minutes later, my stupid neighbour's car alarm started to go off (been going off during the night for ages and waking me up, so had been asking DH to go over and have a word but he hadn't because he's not like that at all and always leaves those things to me). Well I got up to go to the loo and suddenly heard the front door slam, I peeked out the window to see DH stood outside my neighbour's house! I have never ever seen DH behave like he did, he was so cross and telling the man off which made me cry even more because I realised he was taking out his upset on the stupid car alarm man.  Eventually he came home and we had to laugh about it so at least it relieved a bit of tension. This morning I seem to be fine but I think I am gearing myself up now to try and protect myself from a bad outcome. I hadn't even allowed myself to think about that at all but after the pain and anguish I felt and clearly DH felt last night I need to try and prepare myself somehow, not sure how exactly.
Oh this is so horrible, I just hope so much that I'm wrong and the blood was just because I am a bit sore down there. I don't want to put DH through this again either.
Lots of love to you all, sorry for the waffle, it has helped to get it out I think. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Mugglewump-


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi All,

I am a new 2ww'er!  Am on my 4th day and doing ok (she says) so far but really after some guidance and support as to how best cope with the 2ww and what to do. 

I had two embryos transferred one 8 cell and the other was 6 but increased to 8 just before the ET so am pleased about that. Does anybody know what the stats are for the chance of getting pregnant with two ET? 

I am really rooting for all those on the 2ww      .

xx


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I am due to test tomorrow    I have just been to the toilet after putting it off for 4 hours! as I have had a lot of brown stuff and its still brown (is that good or bad?) no AF pains or anything though
Anyone else had this?


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Best-Not sure but I think brown better than red!

AF most def here so think my BFP reading must have been wrong- the line was very faint


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Swan- really hoe you still goon to get bfp hun. I got told yesterday at the clinic that even if the line is faint its still a pregnancy.  

Besttwin- lots of luck for tomorrow hun  

rupee- best of luck to you too. Not sure about all clinics but we were told 45% at our clinic and we had icsi.


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats great thanks Nicola1. We had ICSI too.  I am thinking of you BestTwin and Swan............I really hope it is the news you are both after.   Our clinic.........before we left also said that a faint line was positive too. Fingers crossed  

I know I am only day 4 after ET but is it normal to get abdominal pains and severe bloating..........I am like a balloon! 

I am also really tired and sleeping for England

xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Rupee100

The bloating is absolutely normal. I looked 9 months pregnant for about a full week.The clinic told me it could last upto 2 weeks. I also got pain especially when going to the loo, both ways!!!!
As for sleep, I had a week off work during EC which i spent laid up and Dp treated me like a queen. Very very tired while taking gonal-f and continued until about day5 after ET.
Tomorrow would be my OTD but unfortunately AF came to visit on tues so not hopeful.
But best of luck to you in your 2ww

xx xx


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Mango2512,

Thank you so much for your reply and good luck wishes ................there are so many things happening to your body at once its hard to keep track of what is natural and what is caused by the medications!  I was on Gonal-F too. It has knocked me for six! 

I am so sorry to hear that AF has arrived but am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. I really hope tomorrow brings good news for you.   

xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Rupee100,

Thank you for your hope. All will tell tomorrow.

Forgot to say, Keep drinking the fluids, it is realy important and i nkow how hard it is, especially feeling sooooooooo bloated.

xx xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Swan, A faint line is a glimmer of hope. Ring clinic immediately as they might want to up your medications or add more progesterone to stop this break through bleeding.They might even want to do a blood test to check your HCG level. Time is of the essence now.

Mugglewump, are you sure that wasnt an implantation bleed??

welcome Rupee  

Nicola and Future mummy, it only takes one! There seems to be a lot of info now about only putting one in at a time anyway. I am sending those little embies lots of good vibes.

Bree xx













Bree xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so what exactly is SPOTTING and when should it happen? does everyone get it. I am on day 6 after a 2 day ET.

Also i woke with sore boobs and i have never had this before. Can boob soreness be related to the cylogest - progesterone stuff?


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Sprog, spotting can be a little red or brown blood when you go to loo. It can be for several reasons. It can be implantation bleed as embie burrows into your womb lining. It can be old blood coming away after cervix being bit traumatised at ET. It can be a bit of your womb lining breaking down but this is normally towards end of 2ww. Does that help. Bet some of the others can think of even more reasons for spotting. Not everyone gets it.Bree xx


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Bree  

Mango2512...............thank you for the tip too. I am drinking loads  and you are right it is hard when you are like a football already but will persevere. Its all in a good cause.  

xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

quick question ladies

How long does the bloating last.
Feel quite crap to be honest.
Worried something is going to go wrong.

hope your ok


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Nicola1x

My bloating lasted about a full week and hurts when going to the loo!!! It then went without realising it. It was very hard to drink the fluids as was so bloated. I also felt absolutely cr*p for the whole week. I hope its not that bad for you, as you know everyone is different!!!!
As for the feeling that things will go wrong, that is only natural as we have been through so much. Stay as positive as you can.

Take care hun

Best of luck

xx xx


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Nicola
Bloating is a side effect of the progesterone, also sore (.)(.) and constipation (sorry if TMI)
So for me it lasted during the whole 2ww. Drink a lot of water it does help and if you're constipated try to drink half a squeezed lemon in a bit of hot water first think in the morning followed by lots of fibers (eg oats)

Good luck Hun x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks mango and clarity

I also have a water infection so thats not helping.
Also (tmi sorry) i am going to the loo alot (not just for number 1's)


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nic - I found that with my first tx - the progesterone really upset my tummy.  You could try it vaginally instead of rectally and see if that helps.  Also - the blander and more plain the food, the better I found but I've been a little better this time round.


----------



## clarity (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey nicola
Do you mean cystitis? If so here are a few natural help (I have been a suffere for the past 18 years!!!). Obviously, give the clinic a call to make sure ok but pretty sure ok.
- min 2L of water/day and more if poss
- Stop T and coffee and alcohol 
- Take Camberry Forte (Seven Seas) capsules found in Boots, try one am 1 pm before going to bed
- If pee is burning, one or 2 tspoon of bicarb of soda (found in supermarket in baking section) in 1L of water (drink baby drink) it changes the acidity of your wee and relieves the burning. It may increase your toilet problem tho.... so don't overdo it
As for toilet, could be because of pessaries? Does this to me too...
Cx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

LuuLuu- i am taking them vaginally anyhow hun.

Clarity- no hun its not cystitus. Think its in my upper urinary tract. I get them alot, part of having endo on my ureters i have been told.
Am on antibiotics for it, which i checked with the clinic at e/t yesterday.

Am drinking loads too.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all FF

I would just like to say a very big thank you to you all for your replies and posts. Yesterday i thought i was going   as AF had arrived.
Yesterday was the first time i joined the site and found it very very comforting.
Bigs   and best wishes to all.

Take care

m4ngo 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello everyone I am on day 7,

I am stressing like hell , I have been getting mild period like pain which is scaring me and boobs are sore and veiny, feeling bloated and i have pain when passing urine  . Nicola I noticed on one of the posts you said you have a water infection which I think I may have, I have contacted the clinic and they said that if there is an infection then the antibiotics prescribed after EC should take care of it but they advised me to drink alot of water. Are the antibiotics you are taking the same ones prescribed after EC or were you prescribed more?? as I have finished my antibiotics yestersay and still feel burning when passing urine??  

Thanks


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

My bloating did last for 1week post ET, but I had 21 eggs so I might have been more bloated than most.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Afternoon ladies   

Oh yes we can defo talk on here  havent been on since yesterday  and ive got pages to read through  !!!
I'll be sure to try and attempt to so personlas later once i can shift this headache 


As for me  ive been having on and off lower back pain and af pains   oh and the odd twinge in my (.)(.) but apart from that ive gone from feeling very positive  to feeling very negative and thinking that this hasnt  worked for us 
but i guess i need someone to give me a kick up the backside  lol


Sorry for my negative post !


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Roro- I never got antibiotics after e/c. I went to my gp for them.
I haven't got any burning, just pain in my abdomen.
ope it clears up soon hun, you could always go and see you gp if you think it hasn't gone.

Crazychic-   

gbaby- thats alot of eggs, 
I had a lot of follies but they were empty. Maybe they are filling up alot.
What happens to the empty follie sacks??
Will they just stay there and keep refiling??


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Nicola,
I dont know why I wrote burning?? it is actually just pain in the abdomen. I might go to see my GP tomorrow , do you have any idea whether this infection can effect the over all result at all?? 

Thanks again


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

So many of us on the thread,I can't keep up !   

so first    to us all  

Nicola, grade 2 is very good, mots BFPs are obtained with grade 2 embies. 

Roro, maybe call your clinic again? but yes water helps, and cranberry juice too. 

I am trying not to read into my symptoms or lack of them. I had 3 IVF, and always had big boobs, this times nothing. not sensitive nothing. ( as you see I am not reading symptoms   ) 
I have on and off twinge pains in lower tummy, especially if I carry something , so I try not to carry anything. No handbag just small rucksack for time being. 
I am very tired, don't sleep well and go to the bathroom frequently ( that is the progesterone effect).
My bottom looks hideous with the gestone injection side effects ( indentation and all   ) 
and I am short tempered with the world.

Hello all, I am Future Mummy and  I am a 2wwder  

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi All,

I am sending big hugs   and positive vibes to you all   . 

I have only just joined this thread. I am on day 4 since ET and gradually going insane as well as inflating like a balloon.

This may be a really silly questions but I have read that you should not have hot baths after ET and even for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy. Has anybody else heard of this?

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rupee  

Hot baths are a definite no no. it changes the temperature of your body especially tummy area and your little embies down there don't like it too much. Same with showers, not too hot. 

Future Mummy and Goldie


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hiya to all, on the 2ww again,testing on the 10th may, feel like a bit of a vetran.


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Future Mummy. 

My clinic just mentioned no hot tubs, jacuzzis, sunbathing etc so decided to do a little reading when I got home...........hence the question. Thankfully I have had showers. What a minefield.

I have also read that pineapple juice is supposed to help with implantation but havent found out if juice from concentrate is ok. Sorry about all these questions.

Good luck Misstattoo 1'm the 10th May too - fingers crossed. 


xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Juice from concentrate not as good but still ok.


----------



## rupee100 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats great thank you


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

LuuLuu -  just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for OTD tomorrow.        you get the BFP you deserve hun. xxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Luuluu, yes lots of            for tomorrow!


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks Rupee100,same to you,  10 days and counting


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi
Clinic have finally called back. They said if pain gets worse and more to one side than an other then to go to local A and E- knew they were getting at ectopic. They were surprised at AF as cyclogest normally prolongs this.They said to test again at the weekend.

AF wise - TMI ALERT- I am getting weird sort of wispy strands of browny/pink.

Have had some acupuncture and she has given me a moxa stick to use at home. She was really sweet and treated me as though I was pregnant  which perhaps I am or was but it isn't looking too good really.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Swan - hope it stops try to keep    

Thanks Mugglewump and Future Mummy for the good luck wishes.


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Roro. I asked that at clinic and they said it would be fine. Future mummy. Not reading signs. Lol. Bless ya. Try not to worry hun. Am on mobile so short message. Internet is playing up this afternoon. Not a happy crappy


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Watch out for the cranberry juice - most of it's sweetened with scads of sugar, and refined sugar feeds the bugs in the infection.  And the diet stuff is usually stuffed full of nasties like aspartame!  Cranberry forte tabs are a good alternative...  

Welcome misstattoo.    We're all going happily crazy in here...    I'm testing on the 8th, and there are a few testing around that time.


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

Thinking and praying for you swan x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Blimey, knew it would be hard to keep up with this thread. Hope you are ok and relatively calm, easier said than done I know! Feel for you ladies who have AF, feel your pain that's all I can say

Luu Luu, really wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow. You were so sweet to me when I was being crazy the other day so will be sending you tons o' positive vibes.  

Crazychic- hope you ok lovie. Try not to fear the worst. Our bodies have been so poked, prodded and filled with drugs who's to know what anything means (said the girl who was up all night googling ridiculous stuff that I'm not even going to admt to!)


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Crazy- this is your kick up the backside- keep the faith! you seem to be on all the threads I belong to - I am not stalking you honest x

Weefluff- really appreciate your prayers. How are you getting on?

I am unable to update anything about me as I have been holding my wee in for about two hours to avoid going to the toilet to see dreaded  . 
DH has come home feeling very positive about this morning's result which makes it so much worse and DD bit me when I asked for a hug!


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Swan, Glad your clinic got back in touch, but they havent really made any great suggestions have they. You must really feel in limbo. I had my DS in oct2007 so must be round about same age as your DD. I thought I would be calmer about trying for a second but finding this worse!! This is my 3rd (and final) go, so the pressure is on...gulp. 

Northy, I know what you mean. This thread is moving fast. blink and you miss about 5 posts!!

LuuLuu, Good luck for tomorow. well done for not testing early. I doubt if I will be that strong. Didnt mention this earlier but I am queen of the early testers .

Hi to Roro, who I met on another thread 

Crazychic, its normal to have total crash in second week and feel really negative so dont beat yourself up  

Bree xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Anna- thanks for the advice on the cranberry juice. I am just drinking gallons of water, feels like i am going to pop  

Swan- hope your ok

LuuLuu- have messaged you on ******** but incase you don't log on best of luck for tomorrow x x

Crazychic, hope your ok too

Is awful all the waiting around isn't it. I feel for you close to tesat date.
I am going crazy and only on day 2


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Does testing early give you a definite result? I am trying to avoid mainly cos am godmum at nephew's christening and don't want to be a blithering idiot, well anymore than I already am. Only prob is OTD should have been Sun but have to wait 2 more days so will be tempted. Was supposed to be on a hen do on Sat with a mate who I usually have many a glass o'vino with but just cncelled it. Can't face a 2 hour round trip and doing it sober! Where's the fun in that?


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Northy- not sure about testing the day before test date would give a diferent outcome.
Sure one of the ladies on here will know


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

Northy- I tested today which was very naughty and was 3 days early- slapped wrists!

Bree- SNAP! Why is this so much worse when trying for a second?? I feel far more pressure to 'perform' . The need for a child has intensified not eased like I thought.

Am wondering whether I should again test tomorrow am


----------



## Tessie* (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey!

I have been reading this thread over the last week and it has been a real comort to me. I'm now starting to lose my mind. I'm on day 11 of a FET and have started to get AF pains and don't know what to do!

This is my 4th cycle. On both cycle 1 and 2 I had AF pains and AF always arrived the day before test day. Cycle 3 gave us our long awaited BFP but I then miscarried at 6 weeks so I've found this cycle so difficult and the thought of it being over is so really tough.

Does anyone have the link to the symptoms page? I'm desperate to find out if AF pains so close to test day can still lead to a positive result. For the first time I'm also tempted to test early. I have a test that can detect 25 uMI but I don't know how early I can use it. Any ideas? I'm desperate!

T x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0 Is that what you're looking for, Tessie? 

Good luck for tomorrow, LuuLuu!


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Luuluu - best of luck for tomorrow, really rooting for you


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome Tessie, AF pains can mean   is on her way or can be an early pregnancy symptom!!! Its really best to try not to read too much into signs and feelings. I have done seven 2ww and every one has been different. There is very little rhyme or reason to this whole game.Day 11 is a horrible point. I always make sure I have company (preferably someone with a tranquilizer dart gun hee hee). Also DH has to hide pee-sticks . Just stay chatting to us and try not to go barmy. we are here for you.

Northy, second golden rule is never test early. I always break this rule and always regret it. The reason I regret it is a) if negative it cant be trusted as you might have had late implant so you still have to drag yourself to test date and test again but with SUCH a heavy heart its unbearable. b) if its positive you have to wait nail biting days for the beta HCG blood test which tells you if this pregnancy is really a goer or a chem preg like I had back in October.

Swan, but in your case see-ing as you have already plunged in with the pee-sticks  you might as well test every morning and see if you think the line is getting darker. would be better if you booked a blood HCG test maybe??You would get a more accurate look at whats happening. 

Bree xx


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2007)

Besttwin, are you testing tomorrow hun? Bree xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow, you've been chatting on here today 

*Lirac* ~ will keep everything crossed for your bloods tomorrow  

*Clarity* (((hugs))) there are the donor boards...you could get some advice form the ladies on there too 

*Mango* ~ lots of luck for your test tomorrow....still hoping for you   Just read your sig too and wanted to give you a big hug for your mum  IF is hard enough but it's tough without your mum too 

*Liz* ~ big  to you too....hope it went ok with your mum today 

*Mugglewump*  ah bless your DH (i loathe car alarms)

*Tessie* ~ oh my goodness....I've got a FAB thread for you:
*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW
* http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults
Make sure you've left enough time for your trigger shot to have left your body before you test 

*Besttwin* ~ browns ok hun......lots of luck for tomorrow  

Hi *Northy* ~ welcome to the thread, it is very busy at the moment! Lots of luck  

*Marylukie* ~ welcome to the thread too.......what tx did you have and I'll add it to the list   

*Rupee100 and Roro* ~ hi there and welcome....can you let me know your test days?  

*Misstattoo* ~ welcome back hun ~ lots of luck for your cycle  

*Gbaby* ~ hope the weekend flies by  

*Anna* ~ what a lovely post, I was really moved.....are you a pubished writer then? 

*Swan* ~ have posted to you elsewhere...hope you are ok 

Thanks *Bree* 

Hi *Nicola, Future Mummy, Sprog, Gbaby, Crazychic, Weefluff and Jessamine* ~ hope you are all ok 

*LuuLuu and Tiny* ~ loads of luck for your tests tomorrow       

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## marylukie (Apr 28, 2009)

hi all 

      in reply to LizzyB we having our first attemped at ICSI this 2ww is hard work i also feel bloated my DH thinks i look 9 months already !  

                                              marylukie x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Your DH wants a slap, Marylukie!  

Thanks, Lizzy! Yes, I am published, but I'm just starting out.    My first book was published last June, the next is out this June - but both published in America!  Don't get me started about the publishing business....  

Chin up, ladies.   We can do this!


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
May I join you...I have been lurking for a while but keeping up with you all is a bit of a job.I've not seen the 2ww board so busy 

Me...well I had my ET this morning.One grade 1,8 cell and the other grade 3 ,4 cell so I am very happy about that.I only had the two eggs (from 6 follies) so have had everything crossed since EC. This is my first round of ICSI since having 2 failed IUI's last year.My OTD is 13th May but I doubt I will get to it before testing .I just can't help myself 
I will get to know you all a bit better before I go steaming in with the personals but would just like to wish *Swan* my best wishes and keep 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow

Bel
XXX


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Goodness gracious me. One day away feeling sorry for my self and it has taken ages to catch up.

Too much to take in - but those waiting to test - keep the faith and you have all my love and positive vibes.

Those who have the dreaded BFN - take care and stay strong. 

XXXXX to you all.


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning ladies  

Totally shocked   Tested this morning and its a BFP!!! 
I am blessed and so lucky ! 

Hope all us lovely ladies get the bfp we deserve!!


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations tiny, that's excellent news. Positive vibes to everyone!!!! X swan I'm sure your DD was just being affectionate x thinking of you all


----------



## cherylfearfield (Aug 22, 2008)

Tiny,

Congratulations that is so so exciting. Enjoy your day, bet you will be skipping down the road.

Cheryl x


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl and Weefluff, Not yet skipped down the road haha! Still in my pjs! 

All the luck in the world xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

...yey!! congrats Tiny.xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO TINY!!!  (won't be so tiny for long... ggg)  Rock n Roll, babe!


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah hopefully not tiny for long but i cant wait anna YAY!!!! 

I never thought this day would ever happen to me! Im sooo lucky !!! 

xxxxx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

YAY  congratz tiny hun


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning all FF

Well OTD arrived and (as i thought due to AF) a BFN.

Just like to thank everyone for their kind words and  .

I think i would have cracked up this week without joining FF.

Well, i hope all goes well for all 2WW's, and i hope to be back in my 2WW in a couple of months.

Love 

m4ngo xxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny &lt;3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you Crazy Chic! Just rang clinic to let them know and she said i have a scan in 3 weeks but said be prepared that there is a chance nothing will be there and some have a good outcome on 5 weeks scan but some dont   Do i worry or not ? What does she mean ? 

x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Tiny - congratulations honey - enjoy every minute.  

Mango - so sorry - I know how you feel as it's a BFN for me for a 2nd time.  Feeling very crushed at the moment and feel like a FET will be 'going through the motions' til they find out what is wrong - I think there must be something they haven't spotted because I had such lovely embies this time.

You take good care of yourself and have plenty of hugs.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you Lulu.

Sorry to hear of your BFN. Im feeling pretty much like you today which i thought i would be ok as AF arrived on tuesday. Really thought i had my head round it. I suppose i will get there in time.
Dp and i have had lots of chats over the past few days and are very positive about trying again, i just guess my feelings today are just natural.
Take care hun,
m4ngo xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

luuluu mango  so sorry to read your news.... know how you both feel - AF starting to show herself for me too - just confirms all that you know.
Take care     mini x


----------



## southernbelle (Aug 25, 2006)

So sorry everyone- I hate the fact that a negative has to end with an AF it is a constant reminder that things have not worked.
Have the most awful AF pains and more blood today so have given up all hope. Have decided not to test again until later in the weekend .This is my last attempt at having another so the finality of it all is devastating.

Am so sad because I was convinced I was pregnant.

 to all with bad news today xxx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Mango- sorry hun, even though you half expected it don't make it any easier  

LuuLuu- Maybe they can do tests hun to find out if there is anything that contributed to your outcome.
Sorry for you too hunny  

Swan- Really hoping that you do get good news when you test      

Tiny- congratulations hun  

A quick question if thats ok?
I have got a stabbing pain in my right side/hip. It could just be wind   
Did wonder if its the ovaries settling too??
Do you think its anything to worry about??

Hi to everyone else and take care


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Nic - its probably either your ovaries settling down or wind from the pessaries.  Its normal but if it gets really painful, ring the clinic.  

Thanks for your kind thoughts - think I'm going to push for more tests but i'm not holding out much hope without a third BFN.

LuuLuu


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Luuluu- thanks hun, will see how things go.
I would ask for more tests then hun, seems unfair to have to have a 3rd bfn before they investigate.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Luuluu and Mango  i really just want to give both of you a big  
My heart really goes out to you both ..xx


----------



## mugglewump (Oct 8, 2008)

Luuluu   I am so so sorry hun, have been thinking about you all morning, having followed your journey through your diary and just been willing it to be a positive outcome.  Words are not enough, life is so unfair and you do not deserve this at all.  Sending you so much love. xxxxx

 mango   really sorry it was a BFN, I know there is always that tiny sliver of hope that maybe it will be positive which makes it all the more devastating when it isn't.  Sending you tonnes of lovel too. xxxxx

Tiny -     CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Enjoy the moment and ignore what the silly clinic said.  Keep believing this is your time.


----------



## This time lucky (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Can I please join this thread?  I had day 3 DE transfer on Tuesday - 1 grade 10 and 1 grade 7 precious embies on board.  Test date is 12 May, which seems like a long way off!  This is my first DE cycle and it feels a bit odd, not having gone through EC.  I have already started symptom spotting and woke up this morning with strong AF type pains, but they have gone now.  

Good luck to everyone on 2WW.  Big   to all those who have had BFNs.

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192633.0


----------

